# 

## zygmor

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących seniorów, przekroczyłem już 50 więc mogę się w tym gronie uważać za seniora, bo tu sama młodzież przeważnie.
Piszcie dlaczego dopiero teraz budujecie i jak radzicie sobie nie tylko z trudami załatwiania papierów w urzędach. Jak korzystacie z komputera. 
Wiem, że tylko Ci którzy posiedli tę zdolność będą tu zaglądać.
Piszcie on wszystkim.
Pewnie niektóre dziewczyny będą już na wcześniejszej emeryturze, to nie przeszkadza budować, przecież więcej czasu zawsze się przyda.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## marekf

witam
Dopisuję się do klubu.
50ątki jeszcze nie przekroczyłem ale to tuż tuż.
Budowę właśnie kończę i mam nadzieję trochę pomieszkać na własnym
Pozdrawiam 
Marek

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Oj, cholera, niewiele bardzo brakuje  :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

No zobacz Mirek jaki ten świat mały, nawet tu się spotkaliśmy, 
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Ja również  :big grin:  
I co, tylko my ???

----------


## zygmor

Mirku,
Musimy troszkę poczekać, temat jest nowy, cierpliwości (niecierpliwisz się jak młodziak).
Pozdrawiam, Koluszki i Ciebie

----------


## EDZIA

> Ja również  
> I co, tylko my ???


Właściwie kobieta swoim wiekiem nie powinna się chawlić, ale co mi tam.  :Wink2:  
Roczek z haczykiem został mi do 50-tki więc jak pozwolicie to chętnie zapiszę się do Klubu  :big grin:  

pozdrawiam

Edzia

----------


## Małgonia

I ja też się przyłączę!
Budujemy domek dla dwojga, dzieci już są dorosłe i nie wrócą do rodzinnego gniazda.
I to bardzo dobry czas na taki krok, bo wielkość domu będzie akuratna.

----------


## zygmor

Edzia, Małgonia,
Pozdrawiam, chyba nie ma wieku na budowanie własnego gniazdka, każdy jest dobry. Warto wreszcie pomyśleć o sobie i to chyba najlepszy moment.

----------


## tomek1950

Proszę o przyjęcie. Rocznik 1950. To bardzo dobry rocznik  :Wink2:

----------


## Maxtorka

Witajcie Szanowne 50-latki i Szanowni 50-latkowie   :big grin:  

Co prawda należę jeszcze do Klubu 40-latków , ale mam nadzieję za czas jakiś dołączyć do Waszego szacownego grona , więc jak mi pozwolicie , będę sobie cichutko siedziała w poczekalni   :Wink2: 

Uśmiechu i zdrówka życzę , wszak następne Kluby 60-,70-,80-latków trzeba organizować   :big grin:

----------


## 1950

> Proszę o przyjęcie. Rocznik 1950. To bardzo dobry rocznik


z ust mi to wyjąłeś  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Proszę o przyjęcie. Rocznik 1950. To bardzo dobry rocznik 
> 
> 
> z ust mi to wyjąłeś


Jak mniemam jesteśmy z tego samego, wspaniałego rocznika  :big grin:

----------


## ewusia

to i ja dołącze do tego zacnego grona   :smile:

----------


## Marek30022

Rocznik 1951 też nie jest zły. Dołączam. Mieszkam w nowym domu od grudnia 2005 r. z żoną, 17-letnią córką i rocznym synem.
Odpowiadając na pytania zygmora mogę powiedzieć, że w załatwianiu spraw w urzędach nie miałem problemów (tu liczy się doświadczenie), sama budowa też przeszła gładko. Dom budowali wynajęci ludzie ale ogród  robiłem sam. Z eksploatacją budynku też nie mam na razie kłopotów, ponieważ wiele rzeczy potrafię zrobić, naprawić sam. Dotyczy to w szczególności urządzeń mechaniczno-elektrycznych i hydraulicznych.
Mój pierwszy wyuczony zawód to mechanik-elektryk, drugi informatyk a w zasadzie cybernetyk, tak też i z komputerem sobie jakoś radzę.[/list]

----------


## zygmor

Oczywiście miło mi, że jest nas tylu "staruszków", ale widać, ż trzymamy się jeszcze niźle skoro nie straszne nam tak poważne życiowe wyzwania...
Pozdrawwiam Was wszystkich bardzo serdecznie i tą drogą przesyłam
 
MOC NAJSERDECZNIEJSZYCH ŻYCZEŃ ŚWIĄTECZNYCH I WESOŁEGO ALLELUJA!!!

----------


## lakk

Mnie, brakuje do  półwiecza: roczek, miesiąc i trzy dni, ale jako emeryt jeśli można....... do klubu.
Na pięćdziesiąte urodziny chciałbym z grubsza zakończyć budowę. 
A buduję  z nudów.

----------


## zygmor

lakk,
Dziękuję za przystąpienie do naszej gromadki. Ja też bym się chciał tak nudzić jak ty...

Pozdro

----------


## JackD

ja jużspełniam warunki wiekowe... ale nie buduję, ale remontuje.... i jestem juz dziadkiem....
w tym roku moze w czerwcu przeprowadzamy się na wieś i zaczynamy "nowe" życie
aha rocznik 1955

----------


## lakk

> lakk,
> Dziękuję za przystąpienie do naszej gromadki. Ja też bym się chciał tak nudzić jak ty...
> 
> Pozdro


Nic nie zapowiadało, że będę takim wczesnym emerytem (od 7 Lat), zawód wyuczony miałem zupełnie inny , ale za żoną ........prawie do piekła i tak stałem się pozbawiony zatrudnienia, a że nie boję się ciężkiej pracy, wiele robót budowlanych wykonuję sam.

----------


## tomek1950

> ja jużspełniam warunki wiekowe... ale nie buduję, ale remontuje.... i jestem juz dziadkiem....
> w tym roku moze w czerwcu przeprowadzamy się na wieś i zaczynamy "nowe" życie
> aha rocznik 1955


Wnuk, czy wnuczka?

----------


## JackD

> Napisał JackD
> 
> ja jużspełniam warunki wiekowe... ale nie buduję, ale remontuje.... i jestem juz dziadkiem....
> w tym roku moze w czerwcu przeprowadzamy się na wieś i zaczynamy "nowe" życie
> aha rocznik 1955
> 
> 
> Wnuk, czy wnuczka?


mówiłem jestem dziadkiem a nie mężem babci... znaczy wnuczek

----------


## tomek1950

Ja X 2   :big grin:

----------


## JackD

> Ja X 2


no trudno w tej dziedzinie jesteś lepszy..... gratuluję....

----------


## tomek1950

Dziękuję, dziękuję  :big grin:  Niewielka moja zasługa  :big grin:

----------


## JackD

hehe... to się samo przez się rozumie.....
a w jakim wieku te wnuczęta??

----------


## lakk

Choć jestem w wieku wnukodajnym, to z racji opóźnionej "produkcji" własnych dzieci, wnuków nie mam, ale nie tracę nadzieji na ich  "manie"

----------


## gabriela

Czy moge wstapic do Waszego klubu? Spelniam wszystkie warunki, ale babcia jeszcze nie jestem.

----------


## JackD

> Choć jestem w wieku wnukodajnym, to z racji opóźnionej "produkcji" własnych dzieci, wnuków nie mam, ale nie tracę nadzieji na ich  "manie"


no jak dzieci się będą zachowywały jak Ty... to jeszcze poczekasz..... ale co ma wisieć nie utonie....niechaj żyjący nie tracą nadziei....

----------


## JackD

> Czy moge wstapic do waszego klubu? Spelniam wszystkie warunki, ale babcia jeszcze nie jestem.


no jak spełniasz to... zapraszamy......

----------


## tomek1950

Moje wnuki: starszy skończy 6 lat w lipcu, młodszy dwa lata we wrześniu. Fajne chłopaki. 
Przyznać się muszę, że mam i jeszcze wirtualną wnuczkę.   :big grin:  

Gabrielo, witaj w grupie   :big grin:

----------


## lakk

znaczy zostałem prrzyjęty?

----------


## tomek1950

Oczywiście, że tak  :big grin:  Sam wnukodajny wiek Cie do tego upoważnia  :big grin:

----------


## gabriela

Witajcie wszyscy.

----------


## JackD

mój wnuk. dopiero stawia pierwsze kroki samodzielnie w maju kończy roczek....

----------


## tomek1950

Czy nie odnosisz wrażenia, że fajniej być dziadkiem niż ojcem? Więcej frajdy z kontaktów z dzieckiem, a mniej obowiązków.

----------


## JackD

> Czy nie odnosisz wrażenia, że fajniej być dziadkiem niż ojcem? Więcej frajdy z kontaktów z dzieckiem, a mniej obowiązków.


jestem o tym przekonany..... w tej chwili kończę remont na wsi.... w niedalekiej przyszłości przeprowadzka.... i już dzieci przymierzają się zostawiać wnuka na weekendy, mieć trochę czasu dla siebie, nadrobić zaległości z imprezami...... trochę ich rozumiem..... hehe

----------


## JackD

a tak nawiasem mówiąc, to chyba nie jesteśmy tacy starzy skoro chce nam się jeszcze inwestować, budować, remontować, zmieniać miejsce zamieszkania, środowisko.... w tech chwili mieszkam w centrum Krakowa
i cały czas się biję z myślami czy dobrze robię planując przeprowadzkę ponad 20 km za miasto..... będąc jeszcze czynnym zawodowo.... ??
najbardziej to się obawiam kosztów dojazdu, wiadomo co się obecnie dzieje z cebami np benzyny....

----------


## tomek1950

Ja dziś odbieram starszego wnuka z przedszkola i nocuje u mnie. Młodzi maja gości. A młodszy - syn drugiej córki właśnie złapał ospę  :sad:  Ponieważ w święta bawili się razem, to za parę dni i ten będzie miał krosty.

----------


## JackD

> Ja dziś odbieram starszego wnuka z przedszkola i nocuje u mnie. Młodzi maja gości. A młodszy - syn drugiej córki właśnie złapał ospę  Ponieważ w święta bawili się razem, to za parę dni i ten będzie miał krosty.


uważaj na siebie, bo w tym wieku kontakt z ospą, może mieć rózne konsekwencje..... ale nie mówie o krostkach.... hehe... bądź czujny

----------


## tomek1950

Jako dziecko chorowałem, więc szanse są mniejsze. Półpasiec to też obrzydlistwo, a o innych konsekwencjach wolę nie myśleć.

----------


## JackD

> Jako dziecko chorowałem, więc szanse są mniejsze. Półpasiec to też obrzydlistwo, a o innych konsekwencjach wolę nie myśleć.


trzeba dziennie 0.5 litra spirytusu spożyć, może być "dziecinny" tj około 70 % zawartości czystego spiryta...heheh... po takim zabiegu, zadna cholera się nie ima...

----------


## marekf

Witam
0.5l spiryta dziennie i budowa ?uff mocne głowy w tym KRAKOWIE mają .
  Marek

----------


## tomek1950

Tu klub +50 jesteśmy wytrenowani. "Po szklanie i na rusztowanie"  :Wink2:

----------


## Patos

Zawitam tu za 10 lat, do zobaczenia  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

To już niedługo  :big grin:

----------


## marekf

Witam
Fakt trening czyni mistrza a po szklanie to mur wydaje się rowniejszy posadzka lepiej dotarta i w ogóle swiat jest piekniejszy a o budowaniu wie się o wiele więcej
Na zdrówko 
Marek
ps za 10 lat Patos tu nie zawita bo to będzie klub 60-latków

----------


## tomek1950

> za 10 lat Patos tu nie zawita bo to będzie klub 60-latków


Masz rację. Ale chyba klub 50 zostanie.

----------


## Patos

> Witam
> Fakt trening czyni mistrza a po szklanie to mur wydaje się rowniejszy posadzka lepiej dotarta i w ogóle swiat jest piekniejszy a o budowaniu wie się o wiele więcej
> Na zdrówko 
> Marek
> ps za 10 lat Patos tu nie zawita bo to będzie klub 60-latków


Temat pozostanie ten sam   :Roll:  tylko nieco towarzystwo się zmiewni  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

A my ciągle będziemy młodzi  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Patos

> A my ciągle będziemy młodzi


...... i piękni  :big tongue:

----------


## Patos

że o poczuciu humoru już nie wspomnę  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

A co nam zostanie? Rozmowy o nerkach, zawałach, strzykaniu w kościach, woreczkach jeszcze nie wyciętych?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Patos

Z tego co słyszałem to starsi ludzie dziecinnieją, to może tematy też  będą dziecinne, np. takie z piaskownicy.

----------


## tomek1950

Patos, proszę, nie zabieraj swoich zabawek  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## JackD

> Witam
> Fakt trening czyni mistrza a *po szklanie to mur wydaje się rowniejszy posadzka lepiej dotarta i w ogóle swiat jest piekniejszy a o budowaniu wie się o wiele więcej*
> Na zdrówko 
> Marek
> ps za 10 lat Patos tu nie zawita bo to będzie klub 60-latków


i kończąc..*.wszyskie kobiety sa piękniejsze*.... hehe

----------


## JackD

> Z tego co słyszałem to starsi ludzie dziecinnieją, to może tematy też  będą dziecinne, np. takie z piaskownicy.


to żle coś słyszałeś...jeśli jesteś aktywny mimo wieku, żadnych oznak dziecinnienia....zaręczam.....trzeba zaewsze mieć cel w zyciu

----------


## JackD

> A co nam zostanie? Rozmowy o nerkach, zawałach, strzykaniu w kościach, woreczkach jeszcze nie wyciętych?


o worku /pechęrzyku żółciowym dla pewności/ nie wspomne bo go nie mam już.... hehe

----------


## JackD

Tomek 1950, mam dla ciebie aktualnego linka..... 
http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/1308286,11,item.html
i co Ty na to??....

----------


## tomek1950

Mam prawie 1,5 ha ziemi :big grin:  i jeszcze wszystkie organy łącznie z woreczkiem żółciowym i wyrostkiem.  :big grin:

----------


## Patos

A co wiaderkiem łopatką i grabkami też już   :Wink2:  masz?  :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

> A co wiaderkiem łopatką i grabkami też już   masz?


Mam, i taczkę też  :big grin:  i pomarańczowa betoniarkę jak Bob Budowniczy.  :big grin:  
Chociaż nie, to nie betoniarka tylko mieszalnik pasz  :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## Patos

> Napisał Patos
> 
> A co wiaderkiem łopatką i grabkami też już   masz?  
> 
> 
> Mam, i taczkę też  i pomarańczowa betoniarkę jak Bob Budowniczy.  
> Chociaż nie, to nie betoniarka tylko mieszalnik pasz


No to teraz niewolników Ci potrzeba  :big tongue:

----------


## ppp.j

Myślę, że i ja mam prawo wstąpić do klubu, bo za dwa lata przeskoczę do następnej, szustej dziesiątki.  :sad:  
Zagoniony i zaaferowany wykończeniem domu nawet nie zauważyłem że powstał wątek piećdziesięcolatków.
Na pytanie, dlaczego teraz jest kilka odpowiedzi, ale muszę zaznaczyć że budować chciałem od zawsze i własny domek był marzeniem mego życia.
Po pierwsze dopiero teraz otworzyła się możliwość swobodnej budowy. Jak to było pewnie pamiętacie, ale posłuchajcie. Buduję na dokupionym kawałku lasu przyległym do mojej działki rekreacyjnej. Jak kupiłem teren pod działkę, a było to na tydzień przed Wojną Jaruzelską, to by kupić cement do obsadzenia słupków ogrodzeniowych musiałem iść z pieniędzmi + przydziałowa wódka + przydziałowy cukier, do zaprzyjaźnionego rolnika by ten dostarczył do skupu świnię, za co dostał przydział na cement, który wykupił za moje pieniądze dodatki zostawiając dla siebie. To były czasy aż się łezka w oku kręci.  :Wink2:   Podobnie było z deskami i wszelkimi innymi materiałami budowlanymi.
Po drugie nie miałem pieniędzy. Budowę prowadzę powoli, bez kredytu za zaoszczędzone i bieżące pieniądze. Dopiero teraz sprzedałem jedno z mieszkań (drugie pozostawiłem córce) i do lata wykończę całkowicie większość prac wykonując samodzielnie.
Po trzecie na starcie sam trochę nie wierzyłem że to się uda. Cała rodzina podchodziła bardzo sceptycznie do mojego pomysłu, ale ja się uparłem. Dopiero teraz żona przekonała się, że jest to możliwe i teraz to ona jest motorem napędowym do szybkiego wykończenia.
Po czwarte możliwości komunikacyjne. Działka jest położona 35 kilometrów od centrum miasta. Na początku był wymarzony i oczekiwany "maluszek". Jak takim czymś się przemieszczać do pracy? Teraz gdy sprzedawcy samochodów walczą o klienta ta odległość stałe się zaletą bo po pracy cisza, spokój, ptaszki śpiewają, teren duży tylko żyć ale niestety trzeba będzie i umrzeć.  :Wink2:  
Budujemy dom w/g własnego pomysłu, wkomponowany w otoczenie, a funkcjonalnie odpowiadający naszym oczekiwaniom. Po prostu z projektów, które nam się podobały zebrałem to, co nam odpowiada i stworzyłem to, o czym marzyłem. Z tym poszedłem do architekta i poprosiłem by zrobił tak by to się nie rozleciało. A potem powstały fundamenty, mury i dach w 2003 roku i tak, co roku coraz dalej. W tym roku wprawiono okna, za tydzień oprawią drzwi i schody dębowe potem ocieplenie i elewacja, końcowe krycie dachówką, podłączenie gazu i tylko    :Wink2:  mieszkać. Biały montaż to już ja.

----------


## zygmor

Kochani,
Miło mi powitać kolejnych członków naszego klubu.
My też od zawsze zamierzaliśmy wybudować dom z prawdziwego zdarzenia,
 
ale udało się z pewnych względów za komuny wybudować tylko drewniaczek. 
Teraz już nam nie wystarcza i zapadła decyzja o rozbudowie tego co jest. 
Podziwiam naszych budujących "seniorów" tylko się od razu nie obrażajcie...

Pozdro

----------


## JackD

hmmm. podziwiam wielu..... mimo przekroczenia pewnego wieku, mają sporo zapału młodzieńczego, sprzyja im rozsadek i doświadczenie życiowe, dorónują w wielu sprawach młodszym inwestorom,  i pomimo sceptyzmu wielu a nawet najbliższej rodziny dochodza do celu...
W wielu wypadkach jest to też sposób na zycie, wypełnienie wcześniejszych marzeń i planów....
Pozdrawiam wszelakich inwestorów i budowniczych po przekroczeniu "złotych godów".... hehe

----------


## Chef Paul

... jeśli pozwolicie to i ja chciałbym przystapić do tak *zacnego grona seniorów*, ... (choć duchem niekoniecznie senior) .
.. 50 już "jakiś" czas temu przekroczona, 
... jedyne dziecię (ponad 30 letnia córeczka) jakoś nie spieszy się by ze mnie dziadka zrobić .
.. domów kilka wybudowanych   :smile:  , 
... drzew wiele zasadzonych   :smile:  , 
... o synu nic mi narazie nie wiadomo   :sad:  
... obecnie rozbudowa (mam nadzieję, że to już ostanie "gniazdko")

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Chefie w dostojnym, zacnym gronie. My jak wiino, im starsi tym lepsi ale jak i wino tylko do pewnych granic. Jednak te granice jeszcze daleko. Ważne by młodym być duchem  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Chefie w dostojnym, zacnym gronie. My jak wiino, im starsi tym lepsi ale jak i wino tylko do pewnych granic. Jednak te granice jeszcze daleko. Ważne by młodym być duchem  :big grin:

----------


## JackD

> ... jeśli pozwolicie to i ja chciałbym przystapić do tak *zacnego grona seniorów*, ... (choć duchem niekoniecznie senior) .
> .. 50 już "jakiś" czas temu przekroczona, 
> ... jedyne dziecię (ponad 30 letnia córeczka) jakoś nie spieszy się by ze mnie dziadka zrobić .
> .. domów kilka wybudowanych   , 
> ... drzew wiele zasadzonych   , 
> ... o synu nic mi narazie nie wiadomo   
> ... obecnie rozbudowa (mam nadzieję, że to już ostanie "gniazdko")
> 
> pozdrawiam serdecznie


hehe tak naprawdę "ostatnie gniazdko" to przed nami... zawsze....
przypomnij sobie wszystkie delegacje, moze jakiś syn się znajdzie....
drzewa niech rosną na chwałę
a na wnuki zawsze czas... chociaż przydałby się chociaz jeden.... pozdrówka

----------


## Marian44

Bedę do Was zaglądał w miarę możliwości . Pozdrawiam wszystkich młodych duchem . Tak trzymać .

----------


## Marian44

A z tymi delegacjami to nie przesadzajcie , nie przesadzajcie........  :Wink2:

----------


## Chef Paul

*JackD napisał:*



> hehe tak naprawdę "ostatnie gniazdko" to przed nami... zawsze....


 ... taaaak ... święta prawda   :smile:  ... u nas to już z górki   :Wink2:  

*JackD napisał:*



> przypomnij sobie wszystkie delegacje, moze jakiś syn się znajdzie....


... oj "nosiło, nosiło" ... nie tylko w Polsce   :Lol:  ... jak do tej pory jednak ... nie zgłosiła się żadna "mamusia" (nawet nic "ciemnego" ani "żółtego"   :Wink2:  )

*JackD napisał:*



> drzewa niech rosną na chwałę


... ano niech rosną   :smile:  ... niektóre to już nawet "wielkie są"   :big grin:  

*JackD napisał:*



> ..............  przydałby się chociaz jeden


... w 100% masz rację ... było by z kim na stare lata na polowanko wyskoczyć, na rybki, do baru ... może ... na jakieś dziewczynki   :oops:  

pozdrawiam Wszystkich niezmiernie serdecznie

----------


## Chef Paul

> Witaj Chefie w dostojnym, zacnym gronie. My jak wiino, im starsi tym lepsi ale jak i wino tylko do pewnych granic. Jednak te granice jeszcze daleko. Ważne by młodym być duchem


 serdecznie dziękuję ... młodym "duchem" zdarza mnie się być coraz częściej   :ohmy:   :Lol:  

pozdrówka   :Wink2:

----------


## marekf

Witam
Mój młody duch ostatnio trochę się podłamał. Byłem na weselu ,a tam sama mlodzież, z dziatwą co prawda ale młodzi. Na szczescie duch wraca do równowagi.
pozdrawiam 
Marek

----------


## zygmor

Kochani,
Czytam, że czujecie się tu jak przysłowiowe "rybki w wodzie".
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Chef Paul

> Kochani,
> Czytam, że czujecie się tu jak przysłowiowe "rybki w wodzie".
> Pozdrawiam


 ... rybki się potopiły *?*  :Lol:  ... przecież sen zimowy już się skończył ... a tu od poniedziałku nikogo   :sad:  ... może wszyscy trawkę koszą *?* (albo ... palą   :big grin:  ), ... rozpoczęliście już sezon grillowy *?*

pzdr

----------


## marekf

Witam klubowiczów
W wodzie czujemy się raczej jak karpie.Ale może zakończmy tematy marynistyczne czyli o d......e Maryni a przejdźmy do naszych budów 
Napiszcie co ostatnio sami robicie nie dając zarabiac fachowcom.
Ja układam panele a następna robota to poręcze na schodach
pozdr 
Marek

----------


## Chef Paul

... może o jednym i drugim, bo się nudno zrobi   :Lol:  

... na mojej "przebudowie - rozbudowie" (po pożarze) prócz stanu surowego zamkniętego nie daję zarobić fachowcom   :sad:  (... patrz Pan jaki chitrus   :ohmy:   :big grin:   ), ...
... projekt zrobiłem sam (uprawniony polski architekt i konstruktor przeliczyli i zatwierdzili),
... instalacje wod-kan, gaz, co, (w tym ogrzewanie podłogowe dla kuchni i dużej łazienki) zrobiliśmy z kolegą
... resztę duperelków robię powoli sam (właśnie instalację elektryczną - odbierze oczywiście uprawniony elektryk) powolutku (mnie się nie spieszy   :smile:  ) ... mam gdzie mieszkać, nie wszystko się spaliło (praktycznie tylko kuchnia i przedpokój) ... powolutku również dlatego, że nie biorę żadnego kredytu   :Confused:  ... tak dla mnie lepiej   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## malgorzatka303

:big grin:  Tak się zastanawiam... wstąpić do Waszego klubu pięćdziesiatlatków, czy założyć nowy- sześćdziesiątlatków? Ale co tam... właściwie to czujemy się nawet mniej niż pięćdziesiątlatki, więc ... czy przyjmiecie nas do swojego grona? Bardzo dobre roczniki 42 i 47. Takich tu chyba jeszcze nie było? Mój ten późniejszy. Mamy trójkę dzieci i czwórkę wnuków. Jesteśmy z Gdańska, budujemy się w gm. Trąbki wlk. we wsi Kleszczewo

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Małgorzatko wraz mężem i... wnukami.
Też mam trójkę (dwie córki i syn) i jak na razie wnuków dopiero dwóch. 
Syn dopiero się przymierza   :Wink2:  na razie niech skończy studia.

----------


## Chef Paul

... wprawdzie jestem tu "świeżutki"   :oops:  , ale ... WITAM *Was* równie serdecznie jak *Tomek 1950*  :big grin:   (niestety wnuków "niet" i narazie się nie zanosi   :sad:  )

----------


## zygmor

Małgorzatka303,
Witamy, tu kobiety są w mniejszości i zawsze mile widziane, zapraszamy z całą Twoją Rodzinką.

Pozdrowionka, miło tu u nas i coraz fajniej, to czujcie się jak u siebie.

----------


## EDZIA

I ja witam Małgorzatę serdecznie ... 

A co do pytania *marekf*  na czym nie dajemy zarabiać fachowcom...

U nas dom z bala, więc nie tyle z chytrości ile dla własnej satysfakcji sami szlifowaliśmy i woskowaliśmy ściany wewnętrzne. Ja miałam co do tego pewne opory ale mąż mnie ujął stwierdzeniem...Pomyśl sobie jaką będziemy mieli satysfakcję jak siądziemy sobie w fotelu popatrzymy na ściany i powiemy..."My to wszystko własnymi ręcami zrobili.."  :Wink2:  

Niestety mój mąż nie przewidział moich możliwości ... tzn. robota pali mi się w rękach a konkretnie narzędzia palą mi się w rękach.

Przy szlifowaniu " zajechałam" profesjonalną szlifierkę  :oops:   :Wink2:  . 

Na wyszlifowane ściany nakładamy wosk a po jakimś czasie traktujemy opalarką ...no i ostatnio " załatwiłam" opalarkę  :oops:  

Obecnie ogród pochłania moją energię...ale obiecałam mężowi, że kosiarki nie wezmę do ręki  :oops:   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam wspaniałych 50-latków.

Edzia

----------


## zygmor

EDZIA,
Nie mów takich rzeczy, to te narzędzia są do niczego, choć niby profesjonalne, nam też robota się pali w rękach i to na działce, grabimy liście i końca nie widać, choć przepraszam jest już światełko w tunelu, ale jeszcze troszkę zostało.

Witaj w klubie, coraz nas więcej, szczególnie miło witam kolejną kobietę, a jest ich mało, dlatego serdeczniej...

----------


## EDZIA

Zygmor  :big grin:  

Tak praca na działce to studnia bez dna. Ja moją już tworzę od kilku lat i ciągle mam wrażenie, że jestem w punkcie wyjścia  :sad:  .
Na szczęście bardzo lubię prace ogrodowe i nie przeszkadzami mi to.
Co roku coś zmieniam i co roku mnie to cieszy.  :big grin:  

Czy to jedna z radości które pozostały 50 - latkom.  :Wink2:

----------


## zygmor

EDZIA,
Obejrzyj mój ogródek w podpisie, może cię jescze bardziej nakręci...

----------


## EDZIA

*Zygmor,*

Twój cudny ogród widziałam już w Ogrodach a może w podpisie  :Wink2:  .

Mój ma inny charakter, zaczynałam od hałd piachu.
W sąsiedztwie mam łąkę, więc nie chciałabym w ogrodzie trawników i tu mam zagwostkę jak zagospodarować 10 arów bez trawnika  :sad:

----------


## zygmor

EDZIA,
To może być tak, że dziś obok jest łąka a za dwa lata już będzie coś budowane i co Ty wtedy, będziesz zmieniać koncepcję ogrodu. U nas też długo zastanawialiśmy się od czego zacząć, bo cała działka była zakrzaczona i to gęsto. Drugiego jej końca nie było przez te krzaki widać. Ale poradziliśmy sobie i z tym, później jak podejść do całej koncepcji i po licznych dyskusjach załozyliśmy przed domem trawniczek i stopniowo poszło.
Załóż u siebie łąkę teraz to modne, ale i tak trzeba najpierw teremn doprowadzić do jakiej takiej kultury, a do tego trawnik może sioę przydać. On rośnie w miarę szybko po wysianiu, a później możesz w nim wysiać co chcesz, ale będziesz już miała porzadek. Jak w przyszłości zechcesz mieć trawnik, to zacznij tą łąkę częściej kosić i stopniowo łąka zginie a zostanie coś na kształt trawnika. U nas jak spojrzeć to w cieniu trawnik nigdy nie dorówna tym dobrze doświetlonym i nawożowym, regularnie podlewanym, ale zawsze coś się zieleni. Zaraz po skoszeniu tyle zlatune się tu ptaków, że tylko mieć lornetkę, lub aparat fotograficzny i raj dla podglądaczy. Tak wogóle za płotem mam las i te ptaki, które naokrągło ćwierkają od samego świtu, a czasem jeszcze wcześniej, to jest to...

----------


## ADAMOS48

Czy rocznik 1955 też przyjmujecie.Wprawdzie rozpoczęcie budowy nastąpiło dużo wcześniej ,ale końca jeszcze nie widać i jakiś roczek muszę do metryki dołożyć chcąc zamieszkać w gotowym domku.Adam 
P.S.
Porwałem się a budową w górach na ostrej skarpie ,a te warunki zmusiły mnie troszku do pokory ,ale wcale nie żałuję i jak bym miał budować jeszcze raz to tylko tam albo wcale.

----------


## gawel

Nie potzebnie sie przejmuesz wiekiem Eddzia! Powiem Ci ze jak koncze kosic moje skromne 10 arow trwaki to sie czuje razy dw a mam dokiero ??? 35. Warto czasem sie troche wysilic chocby ze wzgledu na sasiadów   :oops:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## marekf

Witam
Wracając do wykonawstwa własnego to w moim przypadku po prostu konieczność a nie sknerstwo. Satysfakcję mam ogromną bo prawie caly dom sam zbudowalem. W mojej okolicy  buduje sie wiele nowych domów i jak obserwuję to  kazdy cos robi sam, lub z pomocą najbliższych.
Mnie ta budowa to już w krew weszła i zastanawiam sie co będę robił póżniej. Ech gdyby była forsa to może by tak dla dzieci coś zacząć?
Wiec nie oglądajcie się na nikogo narzędzia w dłoń i do pracy
Nie święci garnki lepią
Pozdrawiam
Marek

----------


## Chef Paul

... czyżby wszyscy na "wakacjach"   :Lol:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie

ps - właśnie mnie "skręciło"   :sad:  ... taczka, żwir, kamienie polne   :smile:  ... zapomniałem ile mam lat   :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

> ... czyżby wszyscy na "wakacjach"   
> 
> pozdrawiam serdecznie
> 
> ps - właśnie mnie "skręciło"   ... taczka, żwir, kamienie polne   ... zapomniałem ile mam lat


Chef Paul, do urodzin jeszcze masz kilka dni, więc jak na razie nie tak dużo tych lat.  :big grin:  
A "skręcenia" współczuję.

----------


## gabriela

Czesc piecdziesieciolatki i starsi, dzisiaj byl piekny dzien, czy minal Wam milo? Przesylam Wam pozdrowienia, niedlugo bede znowu w Polsce.

----------


## tomek1950

Miły to był dzień i ciekawy. Szkoda, że taki krótki. Gabrielo, na kiedy szykować powitanie?

----------


## JackD

no wróciłem....... salon prawie na ukończeniu.... jeszcze tylko kosmetyka....niestety na wsi nie mam jeszcze neta.... i dlatego taka dziura na forum.... ale teraz nadrabiam zaległości hehe

----------


## zygmor

Kochani, a Wy budujecie, budujecie...
A ja dopiero papiery o pozwolenie w tych dniach składać będę. A t mi mówią, że czekać będę ta z 5-6 miesięcy, to koniec roku mnie zastanie....

Pozdrawiam wszystkich 50-latków

----------


## EWA-S

Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie ja też po 50  :sad:   :Evil:   :cry:  budujemy dom parterowy aby nie chodzic na stare lata po schodach.Nie ze taka leniwa ale napatrzyłam sie na moja Mamę jaka trudnosć sprawiały schody i jak nie mogła cieszyc sie z ogrodu.Domek prawie,, prawie malowanie ,schody na poddasze ,obudowa kominka ,nowa kuchnia  czyli już tak blisko a tak daleko.Gdy tylko zmobilizuje syna to może wklei jakieś fotki ogrodu domu albo musze sie sama nauczyc pewnie bedzie prędzej.ciesze się że nie tylko ja tak pózno zwariowałam na punkcie budowy co niektorzy pytali po co czy nie lepiej w bloku ,nie zamiatasz chodnika,nie palisz w piecu nie odgarniasz śniegu itp,itd,itp.Co Was pognało ku budowie??

----------


## tomek1950

> Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie ja też po 50    budujemy dom parterowy aby nie chodzic na stare lata po schodach.Nie ze taka leniwa ale napatrzyłam sie na moja Mamę jaka trudnosć sprawiały schody i jak nie mogła cieszyc sie z ogrodu.Domek prawie,, prawie malowanie ,schody na poddasze ,obudowa kominka ,nowa kuchnia  czyli już tak blisko a tak daleko.Gdy tylko zmobilizuje syna to może wklei jakieś fotki ogrodu domu albo musze sie sama nauczyc pewnie bedzie prędzej.ciesze się że nie tylko ja tak pózno zwariowałam na punkcie budowy co niektorzy pytali po co czy nie lepiej w bloku ,nie zamiatasz chodnika,nie palisz w piecu nie odgarniasz śniegu itp,itd,itp.Co Was pognało ku budowie??


Ewo, to samo nas pognało co i Ciebie i dokładnie mam te same przemyślenia. Syn może wstawi zdjęcia, chodzić na poddasze... tylko my remontujemy, ale reszta się zgadza.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## JackD

znaczy się mimo dziesiąt latek jestesmy dalej młodzi.... realizujemy marzenia, a to ze nam sie chce, to zdrowy objaw....
Pochwalam parterowe rozwiązania.... zgadzam się w pelni, sam taki pomysł realizuję.....
Mimo, że poddasze też mam w planie zagospodarować...

----------


## gabriela

No, juz wrocilam z urlopu, fajnie bylo, ale krotko, 2 tygodnie minely tak szybko, a i pogoda byla jakby nie majowa. Wyrwalam wlasnorecznie tony mleczy, taki urodzaj!!!
Za 5 tygodni wracam do kraju ale na 4 tygodnie urlopu!!
Martwi mnie tylko, ze prawie wszyscy dobrzy miejscowi fachowcy wyjechali za chlebem, kto nam skonczy chalupe?
*POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH PIECDZIESIECIOLATKOW!!!!*
 tak teraz wyglada nasza dzialka::

----------


## tomek1950

Bezmleczna   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## EWA-S

Nie dosyć że buduję na stare lata to jeszcze bardziej zwarowałam i znowu mam psa ,zwariowanego szczeniaka.Teraz jest ale ruch w domu  :big grin:  ,oczy trzeba mieć w koło głowy  :Evil:  .Myslałam że już nigdy ale wytrzymałam 2 lata i córa mnie urobiła,ale jest" zabawa".Na budowie chwila przerwy uzgadniam z soba ostatnią i myslę ostateczną wersję kominka.W ogrodzie wszystko rosnie więc gdy sie przeprowadzimy to powinien juz byc piekny zakatek.Z wklejeniem zdjęc nic narazie nie wyszło bo  30 latka juz nie mozna złapać za kołnierz jak 15 ,ciąglenie ma czasu ale wykorzystam ostatnie okruchy matczynego wpływu na syna i musi mnie nauczyc to będzie pewniejsze.Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich./Dzisiaj taki piekny wieczór można by już siedziec na tarasie i popatrzeć w gwiazdy/

----------


## gabriela

*EWA-S* ja tez planuje, ze na stare lata, w swoim nowym domu w kraju przygarne jakas psine, a moze dwie. Ale kiedy to bedzie??
Moi synowie juz mnie nauczyli jak wklejac zdjecia, ale tu na forum mamy przeciez dobrych nauczycieli, jest taki watek, bardzo przystepnie opisano w nim jak to sie robi.
Pozdrowienia

----------


## EDZIA

Witam,
A ja chciałam się pochwalić, ze jako prawie 50 latka, wczoraj zaliczyłam lot szybowcem z akrobacjami, była beczka, śruba i hopek.
Eh są to absolutnie fantastyczne przezycia!!! a jaka adrenalina  :Wink2:

----------


## JackD

> Witam,
> A ja chciałam się pochwalić, ze jako prawie 50 latka, wczoraj zaliczyłam lot szybowcem z akrobacjami, była beczka, śruba i hopek.
> Eh są to absolutnie fantastyczne przezycia!!! a jaka adrenalina


no...no... ja z moim lękiem przestrzeni nigdy bym sie na to nie zdecydował.... kiesys tam samolotem i owszem, ale byłem wbity we fotel okręcony pasami...i tylko czekałem na lądowanie.... no chyba że po sporych zastrzykach np... alkoholu... kto wie...
w każdym razie gratulacje
i niech mnie ktoś powie, że kobieta nie może.... hehe

----------


## EDZIA

> Napisał EDZIA
> 
> Witam,
> A ja chciałam się pochwalić, ze jako prawie 50 latka, wczoraj zaliczyłam lot szybowcem z akrobacjami, była beczka, śruba i hopek.
> Eh są to absolutnie fantastyczne przezycia!!! a jaka adrenalina 
> 
> 
> no...no... ja z moim lękiem przestrzeni nigdy bym sie na to nie zdecydował.... kiesys tam samolotem i owszem, ale byłem wbity we fotel okręcony pasami...i tylko czekałem na lądowanie.... no chyba że po sporych zastrzykach np... alkoholu... kto wie...
> w każdym razie gratulacje
> i niech mnie ktoś powie, że kobieta nie może.... hehe


Ha, ha  a wiesz jaki ja mam lęk przestrzeni, boję się stanąć na balkonie na 4 piętrze!
Ale ciekawość i chęć przeżycia takiego lotu była silniejsza od strachu i lęku. No i warto było, naprawdę warto !!!
A to juz po wylądowaniu ... powitanie

----------


## ambroma

Witajcie, czytają forum Muratora męczyło mnie wrażenie, że jakoś tu nie pasuję, właśnie ze względu na wiek.   :Confused:  Bo co by nie powiedzieć większość to młodzi ludzie, z małymi dziećmi, którzy mają przed sobą szmat czasu aby m.in. spłacić kredyt. Jakże się ucieszyłam, że nie tylko ja mam taki pomysł aby w tym wieku (49 ja i 50 mąż) zacząć budować dom. Tylko dla nas, bo dzieci jeszcze nie dorosły do życia na wsi   :Confused:  . Zawsze o tym marzyłam, ale z uwagi na trudne czasy, dawno temu uznałam te marzenia za nierealne. I nagle coś się odmieniło. Kupiliśmy działkę 30 km od W-wy, pięknie położoną, wraz z projektem i wylanym fundamentem   :big grin:  . Mamy więc już pewnien malutki etap z głowy. Ale tak naprawdę chcemy zacząć budowę w przyszłym roku, gdyż najpierw musimy uporządkować pewne sprawy domowe. Już teraz jednak jeździmy często na naszą działkę i cieszymy się badzo tym naszym kawałkiem ziemi. Proszę więc o przyjęcie do klubu, chociaż mówiąc szczerze w ogóle nie czuję tego wieku  :big tongue:   i nie dopuszczam do myśli, że "teraz to już z górki" - jak mówią niektórzy.
Myślę, że jak zaczniemy budowę to jeszcze odmłodniejemy  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

Maju miło mi powitać Cię w Klubie.
Wiesz, że ja miałam dokładnie tak samo jak Ty z tym wiekiem.
Wydawało mi się, ze jestem najstarsza na forum, a potem okazało się, że jest nas sporo.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam

Edzia

----------


## tomek1950

Starsi rocznikiem Edziu. Ale wszyscy forumowicze, niezaleznie kiedy się urodzili są młodzi duchem  :big grin:  
A może się mylę?  :Wink2:

----------


## TysiaT

Witam Wszystkich   :big grin:   :smile:   :Lol:  
Dzisiaj odkryłam dopiero ten Klub .
A ja myślałam że budujacych w tym wieku ( 49 i 52) nie ma , a tu proszę .
Nasz domek też ma być docelowo dla dwojga . Dzieci  studiuja poza miejsowością w której mieszkamy i nie planują powrotu do rodzinnego miasteczka . 
A my ... po 25 latach mieszkania w bloku , kilku latach poszukiwań małego domku do zamieszkania - bez rezultatu-  ( budowa nas przerażała)  , podjęliśmy decyzję o budowie 100 m2 dla siebie    :ohmy:  
Decyzja była dość spontaniczna - zupełnie nie stosowana do TEGO wieku 
Ale my ciagle zapominamy po ile mamy lat ....
Bardzo się cieszę że nie tylko my podejmujemy T A K I E decyzje po 50 - tce . Nie powiem , mam chwile zwatpienia , ALE   :Roll:   :Roll:   :big tongue:  
Wiecej o domku naszych marzeń może jutro 
POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH 50-LATKÓW

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Tysiu, tu są sami młodzi duchem  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zygmor

ambroma,
Miło powitać, tu coraz więcej pań budujących widać,.
Ta Sowia Wola, to może ta w obok Puszczy Kampinowskiej, bo kiedyś tam byłem, żony znajonma ma tam działeczkę. Pozdrawiam to niedaleko od nas jakieś kilkanaście kilometrów. My też w przyszłym roku zaczniemy, nasza papierologia już drogi rok w urzędach, ale liczymy na szczęśliwe zakończenie...

----------


## Jerzysio

... aaaaaaaaaaaa jak pod 7dziesiątke to też czy już do innej grupyyyy 
 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  J

----------


## maciejon

Dopiero dzisiaj dojrzałem ten watek. Jeszcze dwa lata a musiałbym szukać watku +10   :Wink2:  
Już nie buduję. Już mieszkam - od pięciu miesiecy.
Świadomośc tego, ze na Forum są Ci, których duch jest mlodszy od "leciwości" miałem od dawna. Teraz jest po prostu miło, ze pojawił sie taki "klub"  :smile: 
Wpisuję sie do niego  :smile:

----------


## gabriela

Wspanialy dom Maciejon, gratuluje!! Jakiej firmy masz okna? Jestesmy na etapie wyboru okien, Twoje podobaja mi sie bardzo, drewniane???
P.S. Tez naleze do tego klubu!

----------


## maciejon

*gabriela*: dziękuję  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
Dawno temu śledziłem co piszesz na grupie. Zapamiętałem Cię z racji tego, że budujesz "na odległość". (Kiedyś założyłem taki wątek)

A okna pochodzą z firmy Goran z Lublina. Jest to meranti - kolor cyprys. Jak dotąd jesteśmy z okien bardzo zadowoleni. Nie polecam natomiast drewnianych parapetów ich produkcji.
Z Gorana mamy również całą stolarkę drzwiowa - też bez zastrzerzeń  :smile:

----------


## ppp.j

"Dzieciakom"  :Wink2:   na forum nie będę zawracał głowy ale przed Wami się pochwalę. Od września już mieszkam. Jeszcze nie całkiem formalnie (cicho nie wydajcie mnie) bo geodeta przetrzymywał  dokumenty przez blisko dwa miesiące, ale w lesie (tam mam dom) myślę ze nikt nie będzie sprawdzał. Jeszcze nie wszystko wykończone a to co używam też jeszcze trzeba dopieścić ale kominek (też nie obudowany) rozprowadza ciepełko po całym domu, gaz napędza kuchnię, ewentualnie podłogówkę a jak trzeba będzie to mam i kuchnię kaflową ( w lesie drewna w bród). Wokół cisza, spokój no i nareszcie spełniły się moje marzenia. Mam już nawet internet bezprzewodowy czyli pełna cywilizacja ale z dala od tumultu i smrodu. Tak miało być w moich oczekiwaniach.

----------


## ambroma

> ambroma,
> Miło powitać, tu coraz więcej pań budujących widać,.
> Ta Sowia Wola, to może ta w obok Puszczy Kampinowskiej, bo kiedyś tam byłem, żony znajonma ma tam działeczkę. Pozdrawiam to niedaleko od nas jakieś kilkanaście kilometrów. My też w przyszłym roku zaczniemy, nasza papierologia już drogi rok w urzędach, ale liczymy na szczęśliwe zakończenie...


Witaj Zygmor,
Tak, to ta Sowia Wola. Bardzo urocze, spokojne miejsce. Przyjeżdżamy tu dość często chociaż jeszcze nic nie mamy. Ale uwaga... Tak za tydzień, dwa będzie już stała tzw. szopka na narzędzia (3,5 x 3 m) oraz najważniejsza budowla, czyli kibelek! 
Takie niby nic, a już się ciszę, bo jak pojadę następnym razem to będzie gdzie schować się np. przed deszczem! I oczywiście z tej okazji musi być pierwsza imprezka (np. grill). A gdzie wy macie działeczkę?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek1950

> "Dzieciakom"   na forum nie będę zawracał głowy ale przed Wami się pochwalę. Od września już mieszkam. Jeszcze nie całkiem formalnie (cicho nie wydajcie mnie) bo geodeta przetrzymywał  dokumenty przez blisko dwa miesiące, ale w lesie (tam mam dom) myślę ze nikt nie będzie sprawdzał. Jeszcze nie wszystko wykończone a to co używam też jeszcze trzeba dopieścić ale kominek (też nie obudowany) rozprowadza ciepełko po całym domu, gaz napędza kuchnię, ewentualnie podłogówkę a jak trzeba będzie to mam i kuchnię kaflową ( w lesie drewna w bród). Wokół cisza, spokój no i nareszcie spełniły się moje marzenia. Mam już nawet internet bezprzewodowy czyli pełna cywilizacja ale z dala od tumultu i smrodu. Tak miało być w moich oczekiwaniach.


ppp.j gratulacje. Szczerze Ci zasdroszczę. Ja na skraj lasu wyprowadzę się najprawdopodobniej pod koniec przyszłego roku, o ile będzie kasa na dokończenie tego co jeszcze rozgrzebane, nieskończone, lub nawet niezaczęte. No i nie wiadomo co dalej z pracą. W tej chwili mam status bezrobotnego.

----------


## ambroma

Cóż tak cicho u 50-cio latków?? Nie ma czasu, czy nie ma o czym pisać?
A ja muszę się czymś pochwalić...
 :smile:  Otóż buduje mi się szopka! Taka 3 x 3,5 m. Zamysł był taki aby zrobić coś niewielkiego na klamotki, narzędzia i ew. żeby mieć gdzie się podziać jak się przyjeżdża posiedzieć na działce (bo prawdziwego domu jeszcze nie ma i się nie buduje  :sad:  ). 
Stawia nam sąsiad, gdyż my nie mamy czasu, a z doskoku to nie ma sensu. Kupilismy super deski (niestety drogo!  :sad:  ), ale wychodzi bardzo ładnie i bardzo się cieszymy. Są dwa małe okienka, które zrobił mój mąż (taki zdolny!)   :big grin:  . Oprócz tego będzie kibelek, bo jak powiedział nam sąsiad: od tego zaczyna się budowę! No i pewnie w weekend zaprosimy sąsiadów na "kawę"  :big grin:  
Gdybym umiała wklejać zdjęcia...   :oops:  Pewnie kiedyś się nauczę.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## maciejon

*ambroma*: Grauluję tej szopki :smile:  (O kibelku nie wspomnę  :wink:  ) I wiem jak to potrafi cieszyć  :smile: 

A o tym, ze tu tak cicho:
Są różni 50-latkowie. Budujący, jeszcze nie budujacy i Ci, już zrealizowani. (Należę do tych ostatnich  :wink:  )
A dlaczego tu tak cicho? Moge napisać o sobie: często zaglądam i do tego wątku jak również na Forum. Jako emeryt mam sporo czasu by zajać sie tym wszystkim o czym marzyłem przed zamieszkaniem. Zaczyna mi się to udawać. Nie jestem jednak pewien, czy moje fascynacje i zainteresowania będą interesujace dla innych.

Odnośnie wklejania zdjęć poszukaj w archiwum. Podsyłam Ci adres wątku, jakich wiele na ten temat.
I powodzenia  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...anie+zdj%EA%E6

----------


## tomek1950

Ambroma, czyli właściwie to domek już masz  :smile:  mały, bo mały, ale z toaletą. Mąłe jest piękne.
Maciejon, zacznij pisać dziennik, będę czytał. Zazdroszczę Ci emerytury. Ja muszę jeszcze poczekać kilka lat. I też będę robił tylko to, na co bedę miał ochotę  :smile:

----------


## ambroma

Mało prawdopodobne, aby mogło się udać za pierwszym razem... Chodzi o wklejenie zdjęcia. 
http://foto.onet.pl/1198346,8203173,...y_zdjecie.html

----------


## ambroma

No jednak nie wyszło  :sad:   Muszę doczytać  :Confused:  
I spróbuję ponownie.

----------


## zygmor

ambroma,
W Otrębusach, ale to prawie Podkowa Leśna, bo na pograniczu.

----------


## ambroma

Gdzie są wszyscy?  :ohmy:  
Zapadliście w sen zimowy??  :ohmy:  
Jeszcze nie pora, czas na posumownaie sezonu budowlanego 2006, czas na sprawozdania. Kto zamieszkał w tym roku na swoim??
U mnie jak pisałam wyżej stoi szopka i kibelek i jest super. Niestety w tym roku już nic się uda zrobić, ale planuję przez zimę zająć się papierami i poprawić kondycję fizyczną   :Wink2:  , aby mieć na wiosnę siłę do walki z budowlańcami   :Lol:  Tak więc regularne ćwiczenia + jak się uda wypad na narty (niestety ciągle się uczę...  :oops:  ).

----------


## tomek1950

Niewiele w tym roku zrobiłem  :cry:  . Głównie z powodu przeciwności losu, czyli braku kasy. Wszystko było zrobione własnymi rękami z materiałów które były kupione wcześniej. Instalacja elektryczna w jednym pokoju, część instalacji w wiatrołapie, trochę tynków, blat stołu na taras (2,6 x 1,20 m) i parę innych drobiazgów. Mieszkać tam się już da. jest ciepła i zimna woda, dwie łazienki, ale i sporo brakuje. Jak będzie kasa to wykończymy w przyszłym roku, bo jesienią za rok zamierzamy się tam wyprowadzić na stałe. Jeśli nie będzie kasy, to zamieszkamy tam i będziemy powooooooooli dłubać.

----------


## ppp.j

Ale ta forsa leci.  :sad:   Porwany "młodzieńczym" zapałem uważałem, że jak mury staną to będzie z górki. Teraz już się wprowadziłem, mieszkanie sprzedałem, pieniądze prawie całe wydałem a do wykończenia całkowitego jeszcze daleko w przeciwieństwie do wykończenia osobistego, bo to już prawie osiągnięte. 
Jednak należało wierzyć tym, co na początku mówili, że wykończeniówka to prawie połowa kosztów.
No tak, ale jak bym wierzył to bym się nie wybudował. 
Może i dobrze, że byłem taki naiwny.

----------


## tomek1950

ppp.j święta prawda co napisałeś. Jednak jesteś do przodu   :big grin:

----------


## ambroma

No cóż, trzeba jakoś przezimować, a z wiosną powróci optymizm i chęć do działania.  :big tongue:   Zgadzam się, że brak kasy podcina skrzydła, ja się tu mądrzę, a po cichu też się boję, że mogę popaść w tarapaty  :Confused:  
A drugiej strony ile razy w życiu brałam się za coś co wydawało się być nieosiągalne to wychodziło. Wierzę w motto: jeśli bardzo chcesz to masz!
Pozdrawiam i aby do wiosny...

----------


## ellisa

Witam cieplutko wszystkich
Właśnie odkryłam waszą grupe,buduje sie w Zyrardowie może jest ktoś z tych okolic praktycznie nie znam tych stron nie mam pojęcia gdzie kupuje się materiały i szuka wykonawców,jeśli możecie podac namiary będe wdzięczna  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Elliso w naszym dojrzałym  :smile:  gronie. Niestety, nie jestem w stanie Ci pomóc. Mieszkam jeszcze w Warszawie, a remontuję na Mazurach. Poszukaj w Grupy Budujące tych co budują najbliżej Ciebie. W Grupie warszawskiej jest też mapka na której są umieszczone budowy forumowiczów.

----------


## ellisa

dzięki Tomku,może znasz tam jakiś dobrych fachowców którym brakuje zajęcia  :big grin:  a chcieliby popracowac.mam do ocieplanie duży dom i do wykonczenia w środku 500m2 ja też mieszkam w wawa,ale dziś już jade obejrzec jakieś mieszkanie w Zyrardowie bo te dojazdy tam w korkach mnie wykanczają  :Mad:

----------


## tomek1950

Z fachowcami to trudno. Z tych co u mnie robili z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić stolarza pana Romka. Reszta co najwyżej, i to tylko niektórzy, na 4 z dużym minusem, a z kilkoma się rozstałem w trybie pilnym. Śrenia, wyłączając pana Romka, zaledwie 3. Wszyscy z Mazur.

----------


## zygmor

cześć, 
dawno tu nie zaglądałem, ale cóż tu robić czekając na uprawomocnienie dacyzji pozwolenia. Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i starających się o taką decyzję jak moja.
Mam wrażenie, że wponiedziałek będzie wreszcie ten dzień uprawomocnienia...

----------


## tomek1950

> cześć, 
> dawno tu nie zaglądałem, ale cóż tu robić czekając na uprawomocnienie dacyzji pozwolenia. Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i starających się o taką decyzję jak moja.
> Mam wrażenie, że wponiedziałek będzie wreszcie ten dzień uprawomocnienia...


Zygmor, już trzymam kciuki.

----------


## danad

Wiam w Klubie, Naszą przygodę z budowaniem chcemy rozpocząć na wiosnę. Budować będziemy w Dobrzykowicach pod Wrocławiem. Ciągle zastanawialiśmy się czy ma to sens, czy nie za póżno, aż w końcu podjęliśmy decyzję. Chcemy budować Natalie z MG Projekt. Może trochę za duzy, ale chcieliśmy mieć dwa dodatkowe pokoje na dole. Córka studentka i na pewno długo z nami nie będzie mieszkać. Czy ktoś jest z okolic Wrocławia? Na forum Grupy Wrocławskiej są chyba sami młodzi

----------


## Madar50

Witam klub pięćdziesiątki. Dziś postanowiłem w końcu zarejestrować się na forum i od razu trafiłem na ten wątek. Rocznik 50 to chyba jeden z najlepszych.
Wprawdzie nie buduję sobie, ale innym, to chciałbym wstąpic do klubu. Sobie zacząłem budować w wieku 16 lat, a skończyłem w 23. Takie miałem warunki a nie inne. Dziś planuję rozbudowę, ale to za rok lub dwa, bo jak to się mówi "szewc bez butów chodzi". Jestem już mężem babci od 5 lat i na rencie.
Czy się kwalifikuję do grona klubowiczów?
Pozdrawiam wytrwałych i młodych duchem.
Adam

----------


## tomek1950

> Wiam w Klubie, Naszą przygodę z budowaniem chcemy rozpocząć na wiosnę. Budować będziemy w Dobrzykowicach pod Wrocławiem. Ciągle zastanawialiśmy się czy ma to sens, czy nie za póżno, aż w końcu podjęliśmy decyzję. Chcemy budować Natalie z MG Projekt. Może trochę za duzy, ale chcieliśmy mieć dwa dodatkowe pokoje na dole. Córka studentka i na pewno długo z nami nie będzie mieszkać. Czy ktoś jest z okolic Wrocławia? Na forum Grupy Wrocławskiej są chyba sami młodzi


Donad, wrzuć w wyszukiwarkę forumową "Dobrzykowice" to znajdziesz fajnego sąsiada. Dobrzykowice właśnie.
A tak na spokojnie to witaj w klubie. Jest tu nas trochę. Nigdy nie jest zbyt późno.  :smile:

----------


## tomek1950

> Witam klub pięćdziesiątki. Dziś postanowiłem w końcu zarejestrować się na forum i od razu trafiłem na ten wątek. Rocznik 50 to chyba jeden z najlepszych.
> Wprawdzie nie buduję sobie, ale innym, to chciałbym wstąpic do klubu. Sobie zacząłem budować w wieku 16 lat, a skończyłem w 23. Takie miałem warunki a nie inne. Dziś planuję rozbudowę, ale to za rok lub dwa, bo jak to się mówi "szewc bez butów chodzi". Jestem już mężem babci od 5 lat i na rencie.
> Czy się kwalifikuję do grona klubowiczów?
> Pozdrawiam wytrwałych i młodych duchem.
> Adam


Madar, witaj w klubie. Rocznik '50 to nie chyba, ale na 100% najlepszy.  :smile: 
A ja już jestem 2x dziadkiem, trzeci raz bedę na przełomie kwietnia i maja. Co bedzie czwarte? Jeszcze nie wiadomo. Urodzi sie dopiero w lipcu.  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
Może wreszcie moja żona zostanie babcią?  :smile:

----------


## zygmor

tomek1950,
Dziękuję że zaglądacie tu jeszcze, my właśnie zaczynamy wbrew pogodzie i porze roku, ale znaleźliśmy ekipę, która jest chętna do pracy, więc może coś z tego będzie, albo klapa...
Czy to wiek taki szalony, drugiej takiej szansy nie będzie, więc trzeba ryzykować, bo kiedy jeszcze...

----------


## ellisa

pomocy!!!! kto widział ogrzewanie z rekuperatora,lub pompy ciepła,czym macie zamiar ogrzewać dom jestem na etapie instalowania ogrzewania i mam spore wątpliwości czym  :Roll:

----------


## Madar50

1.Rekuperator - jest to wymiennik ciepła - służy do odzyskiwania ciepła z wentylacji pomieszczeń. Polecam.
2. Jeśli Cię stać, to pompa ciepła najlepsza, jeśli nie, to piec na drobne paliwo stałe (miał węglowy 250zet za tonę) z zasobnikiem na przynajmniej tydzień z elektronicznym sterowaniem.

----------


## ellisa

dzięki Madar stać mnie na pompe ,problem że mam małą działke i chyba trzeba robić odwiert,ale jeszcze nie spotkałam nikogo kto to ma ,i obawiam sie porażki a to jednak troche kosztuje.Czytałam na ten temat dużo,i bardzo fajnie to wygląda w necie a jak realnie to sie sprawdza?

----------


## zygmor

ellisa,
Zajrzyj na stronkę http://www.thermogolv.gal.pl/
Te pompy nie są tak drogie jak inne i nie wymagają tak dużo miejsca na kolektor ziemny jak inne. Najlepiej napisz do nich i zobacz co Ci odpiszą. Ja chyba zastosuję ich pompę, bo niedroga.

----------


## Madar50

Nie widziałem tego w Polsce, ale w Szwecji tak. Tam wiercą dwa otwory po 300 metrów głębokie. U nas nie spotkałem się z taką głębokością jako standart.Resztę to już wiesz, jak u nas to wygląda. Nie umiem Ci pomóc.

----------


## ellisa

Witam
Dzięki Zygmor,myślisz że to mi ogrzeje 500m  :big grin:  
zadzwonie do nich nie wiem czy przyjadą bo ja dom mam w Zyrardowie
Fakt że mam jeszcze zamiar dogrzewać kominkiem,kużwa im więcej czytam o tych ogrzewaniach tym głupsza jestem  :big grin:

----------


## ellisa

Madar u nas ponoć najgłębszy odwiert do 150m ale trzeba mieć pozwolenie,i jakoś lto trzeba jeszcze podgrzewać w termie czyli koszt prądu doliczyć czy to sie opłaca?  :Roll:

----------


## Madar50

Zdecydowanie tak. W internecie (kiedyś czytałem nie wiem gdzie )są tabele przeliczeniowe i z nich wynika, że pompa cieplna jest najtańsza w eksploatacji. Zmniejsza zużycie prądu czterokrotnie, niż grzanie bezpośrednio prądem.Natomiast w Szwecji wiem napewno z autopsji, że się opłaca. Tam są dotacje na ekologię.
Poszperaj po necie, u nas też powinno być jakieś dofinansowanie na ekologiczny dom.
Pozdrawiam, życzę powodzenia i wytrwałości.

----------


## ellisa

Dzięki
Szperam cały czas
nie miała baba kłopotu buduje se dom  :Lol:

----------


## Madar50

No i jeszcze nie jedno prosię będzie miała ta baba.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ellisa

Witam ponownie
Madar jednak rezygnuje z pompy ciepła,rozesłałam do firm dane i przychodzą mi oferty niestety po przeliczeniu wolę jednak gaz,pan mi napisałał że to będzie mnie kosztować 100tys więc łatwo policzyć że montując piec kondensacyjny mogę jeszcze ładnych parę lat z różnicy pozostającej opłacać gaz  :Roll:  te ceny są z kosmosu

----------


## Madar50

Trzy lata temu, zmieniałem piec gazowy starej daty na kondensacyjny. Nie powiem, zaoszczędził mi 50% w stosunku do starego, ale dziś bym wstawił na paliwo stałe z zasobnikiem i elektroniką. Jest to mniej komfortowe, ale ma przyszłość. Jest jeszcze tańszy od gazowego (mam na myśli eksploatację). Takie jest moje zdanie i wielu, którzy przeszli na paliwo stałe. Wybór należy do Ciebie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ellisa

Tak tylko ja mam do ogrzania 500m i myślałam o zasobniku z tym że obawiam się że musiałabym sypać co najmniej 3x w tygodniu i zależy jeszcze od energetyczności pelet,uf ale dylemat .

----------


## Sloneczko

Najwyższa pora przyjąć zaproszenie i dopisać się  :wink: 

Budujemy "dom jednorodzinny w zabudowie bliźniaczej"  :smile:  I będziemy mieszkać "w kupie", ale każde na swoim. Stąd było mnóstwo kłopotów ze znalezieniem odpowiedniego projektu.
Musiał być taki, by po naszym odejściu za chmurkę, można go było sprawiedliwie (czyli symetrycznie) podzielić i to wraz z działką, pomiędzy córkę i syna.
Udało się wymyślić projekt indywidualny, a domek miał i będzie wyglądać jak leśniczówka z moich dziecinnych marzeń (oczywiście z werandą  :smile: ) I dostanie kiedyś drewnianą elewację  :smile: 





Na razie mieszkamy w takim staruszku:



a budowę rozpoczęliśmy w ogrodzie:





I... czekamy na wiosnę  :smile:

----------


## Madar50

Wcale nie. 500m2 to jest w sam raz na 1 zasyp mialu na tydzień.

----------


## zygmor

Sloneczko,
No no jestem pod wrażeniem, podoba mi się Wasz projekcik, tylko jak to będzie, gdy jedna rodzinka np. będzie miała gromadkę dzieciaków, a druga powiedzmy jedno...
My też budujemy coś na kształt małej leśniczówki, powiększonej o garaż.
Rozbudowujemy nasz drewniany domek letni, z zamiarem wykorzystywania go przez cały rok, a może nawet tu się niedługo przeniesiemy na stałe.
Nasza sytuacja podobna, też mamy tylko fundamenty, choć równo z powierzchnią ziemi i czekamy na wiosnę...

----------


## Sloneczko

> Sloneczko,
> No no jestem pod wrażeniem, podoba mi się Wasz projekcik, tylko jak to będzie, gdy jedna rodzinka np. będzie miała gromadkę dzieciaków, a druga powiedzmy jedno...


Jakoś się ich upcha na tych 300 m. Teraz, na 70 byłoby trochę trudniej  :wink:  :wink: 




> My też budujemy coś na kształt małej leśniczówki, powiększonej o garaż.
> Rozbudowujemy nasz drewniany domek letni, z zamiarem wykorzystywania go przez cały rok, a może nawet tu się niedługo przeniesiemy na stałe.
> Nasza sytuacja podobna, też mamy tylko fundamenty, choć równo z powierzchnią ziemi i czekamy na wiosnę...


A pokoik gościnny będzie? Uwielbiam leśniczówki  :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

słoneczko,
Pokój gościnny jest tym najważniejszym...

----------


## emiliana

Dołączam się do klubu jeżeli  zostanę przyjęta. Rocznik 1955 . Ja remontuję kupiony niedawno dom z bali drewnianych z 1928 r. 
Pozdrawiam 
Emilka

----------


## emiliana

Zapomniałam napisać ,że dom położony jest w miejscowości Wieprzec k. Jordanowa. 
Emilka

----------


## tomek1950

:oops:  Dawno tu nie zaglądałem Wybaczcie.

Jeśli chodzi o mój remont to czekam wiosny, ekipy i pieniędzy  :Evil:  

Czwarte wnuczę to będzie też chłopak.   :big grin:

----------


## ppp.j

Qrcze *tomek1950* będzie miał już niedługo czwórkę a moja córa nadal z chłopakiem na "kocią łapę".  :oops:   Z drugiej strony co się dziwić. Młodzi zagonieni, pracujący po 15 godzin to wieczorem nawet im się nie chce uczciwie popracować a jeszcze tatuś zostawał im luksusowe i duże mieszkanie i na dodatek zaraził budowaniem. Zawsze coś za coś.  :Wink2:

----------


## zygmor

A my po 8 tygodniach budowania mamy już stan surowy otwarty tak przed Świętami, fajnie co....
Wszystkiego najlepszego na Święta

----------


## zygmor

I od Wielkanocy nikt się tu nie dopisał. 
Ej równolatki zapraszam do napisania choć kilku słów.
U mnie dom już stoi, trzeba go uzbrajać, do końca  maja sporo się zmieni. Takie są plany, ale czy wszystko się uda, zobaczymy.

----------


## ppp.j

Co tu pisać jak każdy przygotowuje się do długiego weekendu by szarpnąć robotą. Przecież to za trzy dni urlopu mamy dziewięć dni "wolnego"  :Lol:   na ciężką robotę.   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Pojadę dzis do swej komturii na cały tydzień ryć sciany, sadzić winorośl, przeciągac kabelki. "Trochę" fizycznej pracy dla zdrowia.   :big grin:

----------


## ambroma

A ja ciągle nie mogę wystartować  :cry:  
Mam kłopot ze znalezieniem ekipy, teraz pojawił się problem z prądem  :cry:  
Jednym słowem kłody pod nogi  :cry:  
Ale nie kapituluję, walczę i może w końcu zaświeci mi słonko  :Wink2:

----------


## zygmor

ambroma,
Nie dawaj się, nam ponad dwa lata zajęła papierologia, ale tobie pójdzie lepiej, na pewno.

----------


## ambroma

Chodzi o to, że ja stara jestem   :oops:  i nie mam czasu  :Confused:  
A tu trzeba czekać  :sad:

----------


## zygmor

Musisz uzbroić się w cierpliwość, innej rady nie ma.

----------


## tomek1950

To, że nie masz czasu - wierzę. 
A że jesteś stara? Ma się tyle lat na ile sie człowiek czuje. Proponuję terapię. Rano, przed śniadaniem wizyta w łazience. Stajesz przed lustrem i głośno mówisz: cholercia, ale młoda jestem. Pomoże po 3 tygodniach   :big grin:  codziennego stosowania.   :big grin:

----------


## ambroma

Dzięki za miłe słowa  :big grin:  
A z tą starością to żartowałam  :big tongue:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Pewnie że nie jestem stara skoro chce mi się budować dom  :big grin:  
Zeby tylko ten majster w końcu przyszedł   :Evil:

----------


## retrofood

Kłania się nowy 50-latek.
Co tu tak cicho? Taż już minęła połowa czerwca. Wyjechali na wakacje wszyscy nasi podopieczni? Nie za wcześnie?

_(Mam nadzieję, że nie uwiąd starczy.)_

----------


## zygmor

retrofood,
Witaj, miło przeczytać, że są jeszcze równolatkowie z zacięciem budowlanym.
napisz jaka u Ciebie sutuacja?
czy jesteś na etapie papierów, czy może dalej...

----------


## retrofood

> retrofood,
> Witaj, miło przeczytać, że są jeszcze równolatkowie z zacięciem budowlanym.
> napisz jaka u Ciebie sutuacja?
> czy jesteś na etapie papierów, czy może dalej...


Niestety, ja nie buduję, tylko ciągle remontuję. Po prostu żona oddziedziczyła po rodzicach drewniany dom na wsi, którym w dodatku przez ładnych kilkanaście lat nikt się nie interesował, tzn. nikt nie usuwał nawet bieżących usterek. Teściowie byli chorzy, reszta ich dzieci za granicą, ja zresztą też, a moja żona miała pracę i dzieci. czasu jej wystarczało tylko na szybkie odwiedziny. Wprawdzie mieszkaliśmy niedaleko, bo to tylko ok. 30 km, ale to zawsze dojazd. Jest tu woda, gaz, telefon, a kanalizacja w roku przyszłym.
Ja od kilku lat, jako bezrobotny, siedzę na tej wsi i robię co mogę. Umiem duzo, bo ze szkoły jestem elektrykiem po technikum i politechnice, jako gastarbaiter bylem m.in. malarzem i tapeciarzem w austriackiej firmie (robiliśmy nawet 5-gwiazdkowy hotel), a wiele rzeczy widziałem jak robią profesjonaliści. Znam tajniki konstrukcji g/k, układania glazury i inne rzeczy np. stolarkę. Np. dach też bym zrobił. U siebie w mieszkaniu kiedyś ułożyłem parkiet. Do dziś trzyma się nieźle, chociaż wymaga juz cyklinowania i ponownego lakierowania. W zasadzie nie biorę się tylko za instalacje gazowe. Aha, mam też uprawnienia rolnicze.
Zresztą z budownictwem cały czas jestem na bieżąco, moja żona jest budowlańcem, od co najmniej 25 lat ciągle w domu są jakieś projekty, kosztorysy i inne papiery. szwagier jest inspektorem nadzoru, ma uprawnienia budowlane, ale rysować nie lubi, więc z moja żona tworzą niezłą spółkę do adaptowania dokumentacji, nadzorów i kierowania robotami w okolicy. Żona robi też kosztorysy.  
Niestety, trochę szwankuje juz zdrowie i dlatego mam kłopoty ze stałą pracą. Nie mogę jakoś przejść etapu badań lekarskich. Ale jakieś fuchy też się trafiają, czasem jakaś instalacja, czasem jakieś pomiary, bo mam uprawnienia pomiarowe elektryczne, więc jakoś się kręci.

Jak nam reszta dzieci wyjedzie (już trójka poza domem, najstarszy syn w W-wie, jest prawnikiem, drugi w Anglii - właśnie założyl własną firmę, trzeci w Lublinie, kończy KUL), to sprzedamy mieszkanie i przenosimy się na wieś. Działkę mamy raczej dużą, o wiele większą niż okoliczni sąsiedzi, więc jest tam co robić. Wprawdzie na razie warzywa u mnie uprawia sąsiadka (obydwie sąsiadki - wdowy!), ale kwiatami sam zacząłem się zajmować. Na wsi jest fajowo. Szczegolnie jesienią, gdy nie jest tak gorąco, a wieczory są dłuższe, w zasadzie codziennie (cowieczornie ?) płonie u mnie ognisko, pieką się kiełbaski (na kijach! grilla rozpalamy rzadko) i leci muzyka ze starych płyt winylowych, których mam całe stado. Do tego ciut, ciut jakiejś nalewki, lub winka. A wina sam robię dużo, z najróżniejszych surowców. Najlepsze jest z aronii. Wykorzystuję też winogron, pod którym mam schronienie w upały.
Obecnie jestem na etapie wymiany płotu od frontu, bo zestarzał się okrutnie i przyszedł na niego czas.

----------


## zygmor

retrofood,
Bardzo mi miło, my elektrycy z uprawnieniami zawsze się gdzieś spotkamy...
My to tak trochę jak wygnańcy, w latach 80 zagospodarowaliśmy jedną działkę z niewielkim drewnianym domem, ale po kilkunastu latach było tam nam z teściami ciasno i postanowiliśmy zagospodarować inną działkę tym razem leśną. Założyliśmy tu kolekcję roślin wrzosowatych kwasolubnych. Dopiero po pary latach zaczęliśmy budowę drewnianego domu. Kilka lat temu zdecydowaliśmy się na rozbudowę tego domu. Prawie trzy lata trwało załatwianie papierów, już wkradało się zwątpienie, bo na koniec otrzymaliśmy cios w plecy, bo zaprotestowali w urzędzie prawie wszyscy sąsiedzi. I to było najciekawsze, że pobudowali się oni obok w ostatnich kilku latach, a my gospodarujemy z prawie 20 lat. Ale wreszcie udało się i mamy już stan surowy zamknięty z tynkami, oknami a zabieramy się za wylewki o ocieplenie z zewnątrz.

----------


## retrofood

Ja na całe szczęście na większość sąsiadów nie narzekam. Moze dlatego, że same kobity? Tą z drugiej strony drogi też mam samotną niewiastę. Mąż w Hameryce, ale o niej zapomniał. Ułatwiamy sobie życie i trochę pomagamy. Niedawno sąsiadka wymieniała dach, więc zgodę podpisałem od ręki na podwórku (bo jej syn przywiózł urzędniczkę na miejsce - fajne, nie? No i razem zastanawialismy się nad przepisami: a co ma sąsiad do sąsiedniego dachu? Ani przecież mnie ziebi ani grzeje. A bez mojej zgody by nic nie zrobiła! No ale cóż, nie tylko te paragrafy jakoś nie przystają do rzeczywistości.

Tak w ogóle, to dziennikarze mówiąc i pisząc o wolności ciągle mają na myśli tą polityczną. A jakoś dziwnie rzadko pisze się o tej wolności i niezależności od urzędników. Ja mam moze mniej z tym problemów niz przeciętny mieszkaniec wsi, bom po pierwsze pracował kiedyś w urzędzie gminy i trochę te zagrywki znam. I wiem, że petent też potrafi urzędnikowi napsuć krwi, więc żeby się takiego pozbyć to nawet pójdą mu na rękę. A po drugie, to w naszych czasach ciągle trzeba bylo coś "kombinować" więc człowiek trochę się nauczył wykorzystywac nawet kruczki prawne. I nigdy nie nalezy się poddawać urzędnikowi. Zawsze należy pytać o podstawę prawną, a jak poda, to sprawdzać!!!!
Ja to w ogóle pogoniłem kiedyś inspektora nadzoru budowlanego (jakiś nowy, nie znał mnie), ktory wlazł mi na działkę podczas mojej nieobecności i chciał kontrolować budowę szopki gospodarczej (robiłem taki daszek skręcany, aby mi deszcz drzewa nie moczył, należało dokonać zgłoszenia). Napisałem do starosty, że najglupszy policjant wie, że dowód przestępstwa zdobyty za pomocą przestępstwa nie jest przed sądem dowodem. I od kiedy w starostwie panują zwyczaje, że urzędnicy w godzinach pracy węszą po cudzych podwórkach i że zaginęły mi grabie i motyka   :Lol:  . 
No i pan inspektor dostał po życi od starosty. Ciekawe, czy jeszcze kiedyś do mnie przyjdzie.

----------


## Sloneczko

Lubię ludzi "z kręgosłupem", którzy nie dają sobie w kaszę dmuchać  :wink: 

Witaj w Klubie   :smile:

----------


## axd

Fajny watek.  :big tongue:  

Witam rowiesnikow.  :big tongue:   :cool:   :big tongue:  Wiec , lubie dobrze zjesc i zapic . moim hobby jest kolekcjonowanie pieniedzy i wydawanie ich.  :big tongue:  

Czy ktos z rowiesnikow lubi sporty wodne?



Ja dzisiaj z moja cora ciagalem nogi po wodzie prawie do godziny 15.  :cool:

----------


## retrofood

> Ja dzisiaj z moja cora ciagalem nogi po wodzie prawie do godziny 15.


Jednak są szczęśliwcy, którzy mniej zajmują się budową, a więcej rozrywką. Ech, życie...

----------


## Sloneczko

> Jednak są szczęśliwcy, którzy mniej zajmują się budową, a więcej rozrywką. Ech, życie...


Ale mają podejrzane pryszcze na nogach... Już lepsze budowanie w zdrowiu, fizycznym i... psychicznym.

----------


## retrofood

> Ale mają podejrzane pryszcze na nogach... Już lepsze budowanie w zdrowiu, fizycznym i... psychicznym.


Nie mówię, że złe, tylko że potem wieczorem strasznie spać się chce i nie ma mowy o tym co pisał poeta:
Za młodzi na sen,
Za starzy na grzech
...

Ja mogę być stary, ale nie *za stary*!

----------


## krzysztof54

To i ja się przyłączam do klubu. Witam wszystkich serdecznie Krzysztof  :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

Witaj *krzysztof54*. Wprawdzie jam tu niezbyt gospodarz, jeno zwykły członek, ale myślę, że szefostwo wybaczy mi to, że zapytam cie o więcej szczegółów. napisz, proszę, coś o sobie np.: co budujesz lub remontujesz, czym się zajmujesz zawodowo, czy masz dzieci, a może masz wspaniałe wnuki  :Wink2:  i w ogóle tylko to co zechcesz napisać. No, ale coś zechcij   :Lol:

----------


## ppp.j

> Czy ktos z rowiesnikow lubi sporty wodne?


Nie tylko lubi ale i z nich korzysta. Mam jacht "Mors RT", wybudowałem się w lesie niedaleko Zalewu Zegrzyńskiego i przygotowuję się do spędzenia jak najprzyjemniej okresu emerytalnego. 
Jeszcze tylko człkowicie wykończyć dom a potem to już pozostają nieustanne bieżące remonty i modyfikacje.  :Wink2:

----------


## czerwony kapturek

> Napisał axd
> 
> Czy ktos z rowiesnikow lubi sporty wodne?
> 
> 
> Nie tylko lubi ale i z nich korzysta. Mam jacht "Mors RT", wybudowałem się w lesie niedaleko Zalewu Zegrzyńskiego i przygotowuję się do spędzenia jak najprzyjemniej okresu emerytalnego. 
> Jeszcze tylko człkowicie wykończyć dom a potem to już pozostają nieustanne bieżące remonty i modyfikacje.


Ja posiadam motorowa, "tyz" fajna sprawa.  :cool:

----------


## krzysztof54

> Witaj *krzysztof54*. Wprawdzie jam tu niezbyt gospodarz, jeno zwykły członek, ale myślę, że szefostwo wybaczy mi to, że zapytam cie o więcej szczegółów. napisz, proszę, coś o sobie np.: co budujesz lub remontujesz, czym się zajmujesz zawodowo, czy masz dzieci, a może masz wspaniałe wnuki  i w ogóle tylko to co zechcesz napisać. No, ale coś zechcij


Oczywiście, już naprawiam gafę i się przedstawiam. :Wink2:  

Jestem z rocznika 1954, mam żonę i dwoje dorosłych dzieci. Córka już pracuje, a syn w tym roku kończy studia. Oboje jeszcze mieszkają z nami. Wnuków niestety jeszcze nie posiadamy.

Zawsze marzyliśmy o małym domku z ogródkiem i w zeszłym roku zaczęliśmy realizować nasze marzenia. Dom będzie parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem, garażem i piwnicą. Żona i ja pracujemy zawodowo, ja często 24 godziny na dobę, a to niestety nie sprzyja budowie. Z tego powodu idzie ona jak po grudzie. Mamy dopiero stan surowy i wciąż szukamy fachowców do wykonania kolejnych prac. Wiem, że macie podobne problemy, a że jak człowiek porozmawia z bratnią duszą, to mu lżej, więc postanowiłem dołączyć do szacownego grona.  :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Krzysztofie. Pasujesz do naszej ferajny. Sami młodzi duchem  :big grin:  
Wnuków się doczekasz, nie ma obaw. Ja za kilka tygodni będę miał czwartego  :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

krzysztof54
Witaj, 
To jesteśmy rówieśnikami i na co nam na starość przyszło...

----------


## retrofood

> i na co nam na starość przyszło...


Do mnie nic nie przyszło, a czekam już dłuuuugo...

----------


## zygmor

retrofood,
jeszcze troszkę poczekaj...

----------


## retrofood

> retrofood,
> jeszcze troszkę poczekaj...


Ja miałem na myśli słowa moich sąsiadek, które patrząc na moją samotną walkę o estetykę na działce, twierdzą, że w końcu coś z tych, co kursują po drodze (albo raczej w ich okolicy) do mnie przyjdzie   :Wink2:  i nawet czasem się dopytują, czy coś nie przyszło, ale jak dotąd - nic!!!  :cry:  Pewnie dlatego, że tro aż ok. 100 m od głównej drogi ...   :Wink2:  
Za to TIR-y słychać znacznie mniej, niż przy głównej.  :smile:  

A tu mi każą czekać jeszcze ...  :Roll:

----------


## zygmor

retrofood,
myśmy papierologię załatwialiśmy prawie trzy lata, głównie z powodu błędu na mapie w starostwie, braku praw do drogi wyciętej w części z naszej działki i protestów sąsiadów tych nowobogackich, nasza działka przy rodzinie od stulecia. Jacy sąsiedzi potrafią być bezinteresowni i zawistni i potrafią mnożyć pisma do urzędu bez jakiego oparcia w rzeczywistości to wiemy bardzo dobrze...

----------


## gabriela

> Jacy sąsiedzi potrafią być bezinteresowni i zawistni i potrafią mnożyć pisma do urzędu bez jakiego oparcia w rzeczywistości to wiemy bardzo dobrze...


Zyczliwosci sasiadow doswiadczylismy rowniez, sasiad zablokowal nam budowe na przeszlo rok,  ile zdrowia nas to kosztowalo, nerwow. Czasami odechciewalo sie wszystkiego. Zwyciezylismy jednak po dziesiatkach pism, odwolan, uzasadnien, oswiadczen i ogromnych kosztach.

----------


## retrofood

> Jacy sąsiedzi potrafią być bezinteresowni i zawistni i potrafią mnożyć pisma do urzędu bez jakiego oparcia w rzeczywistości to wiemy bardzo dobrze...


Ależ ja to też doskonale znam:
a) na mojej wsi, ok. 200m ode mnie, po drugiej stronie drogi, mieszka facet o ksywie "prokurator". Takie miano wieś nadała mu juz jakieś 30 lat temu. Ten sądzi się ze wszystkimi o wszystko. Nawet jego dzieci zupełnie go nie odwiedzają.
b) jak wspomniałem, mam rodzinę "budowlaną" i często słyszę, jak osoby, którym załatwiali papiery przychodzą po poradę, bo "dobrzy" sąsiedzi coś znowu oprotestowali.
c) wspominałem, że miałem 2-letni epizod pracy w Urzędzie Gminy i Miasta. W czasach, kiedy nie było Starostw i budowlanka była w kompetencjach urzędu. Bywały horrory, co miałem okazję oglądać.

Ja tylko pozwoliłem sobie na mały żart   :Wink2:

----------


## zygmor

retrofood,
A żatruj sobie too też ludzka cecha, przecież nie możemy tylko utyskiwać na to co nas otacza. Należy nam się też odrobina pogody ducha po przebytych bojach, szable w dłoń...

----------


## retrofood

Szanowny Komturze Mazurski! Jak tam komary u waści w tym roku?  Tną ostro, czy nic? U mnie w Puszczy Sandomierskiej jakoś ich prawie nie widać. A przecież nie wymarzły, bo zimy raczej nie było ...

----------


## zygmor

Pod Warszawą na obrzeżu lasu młochowskiego komary mają się nadspodziewanie dobrze.

----------


## retrofood

To ich nie podkarmiać!!

----------


## zygmor

Pozwoliłem sobie zmienić tytuł tego wątku

----------


## Redakcja

Może warto się zbadać?

http://www.poradnikzdrowie.pl/sprawdz-sie,2050.htm 

Polecamy inne forum Wydawnictwa MURATOR

----------


## retrofood

> Pozwoliłem sobie zmienić tytuł tego wątku


A może tak: BUDUJĄCY KLUB 50-LATKÓW"?
Wtedy pierwsze słowo jest tak wieloznaczne...

----------


## zygmor

Ale my nie budujemy 50 latków, tylko 50 latkowie budują...

----------


## retrofood

Coś 50-latków słoneczko przygrzało. Chociaż w telewizorni pokazują, że na północy znośniej, to u mnie jest w tej chwili 29 stopni, a jest 7 minut po 21.
Muszę opuścić czasowo Klub, bo jutro wyjeżdżam tam, gdzie nie ma kompa a są za to ptaszki i kwiatki. Ale wrócę. Gdzieś za dwa tygodnie. Hej!

----------


## tomek1950

> Szanowny Komturze Mazurski! Jak tam komary u waści w tym roku?  Tną ostro, czy nic? U mnie w Puszczy Sandomierskiej jakoś ich prawie nie widać. A przecież nie wymarzły, bo zimy raczej nie było ...


Jestem kochani, jestem, żyję nawet komarami niepociety bo ich w tym roku mało jakoś   :big grin:   i dobrze.
Problem z komputerem był pewien i dostępem do internetu też. Ja na Mazurach, a komturowa w stolicy, Więc różnice poglądów wynikły.   :Wink2:  
Wracając do komarów, to jaskółki są bardzo skuteczne.   :big grin:  
Dziś deszcze i burze, jutro ma zaświecić słońce i budujemy schodki z podestem do komturii.   :big grin:

----------


## waldibmw

pare dni temu przekroczylem 55 Zaczynam remont dworku kolo Wielunia w 2008r pozdrawiam

----------


## ambroma

No to się troszkę pochwalę  :oops:  
Nic nie zapodawałam wcześniej żeby nie zapeszać  :Wink2:   ale czekałam, czekałam na majstra aż się doczekałam. Są fundamenty, jest położona kanaliza i jutro przyjeżdża beton na chudziak  :Wink2:  
Trochę byłam już zniechęcona tym czekaniem (od maja  :Mad:  ) ale teraz mi przeszło i nabrałam  nowej werwy. Tym bardziej że za kilka dni stanę się rzeczywistą .... dziesięciolatką  :cool:   :sad:   :Wink2:

----------


## galka

ośmielam się zgłosić swój akces do klubu.Ucieszylam się ,że nie sama młodzież hasa po tym forum.wiekowo wpisuję się nieżle-50 skończone w tym roku  :big grin:

----------


## ambroma

Witam i pozdrawiam równolatkę  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## galka

dzięki za miłe słowa.wchodząc na forum często miałam wątpliwości co takie ,,wapno,, robi miedzy młodziakami a tu taka sympatyczna niespodzianka-klub rówieśników.Często mówi się -ryczące czterdziestki-kto ma dobrą nazwę dla nas ,którym budowanie dostarcza takiej dawki adrenaliny,że szkoła przetrwania przy tym to pikuś                                                                                 pozdrawiam

----------


## lideczka

Jak dobrze, że ktoś pomógł mi Was odnaleźć. Mam nadzieję , że mnie także przyjmiecie do Klubu. Myślę że warunki spełniam pod każdym względem(ha, ha ,ha) Bez względu na to jaka będzie moja i męża decyzja, chciałabym byście przeczytali "Z motyka na księżyc?" w dziale "Psycholog dyżurny". Pozdrowienia dla odważnych.

----------


## tomek1950

> Jak dobrze, że ktoś pomógł mi Was odnaleźć. Mam nadzieję , że mnie także przyjmiecie do Klubu. Myślę że warunki spełniam pod każdym względem(ha, ha ,ha) Bez względu na to jaka będzie moja i męża decyzja, chciałabym byście przeczytali "Z motyka na księżyc?" w dziale "Psycholog dyżurny". Pozdrowienia dla odważnych.


Witaj Lideczko, prawie sąsiadko, zanim na poważnie odpiszę  :Wink2:   biegnę przeczytać  co napisałaś w psychologu.  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Lideczko, my wzięliśmy kredyt na 15 lat 3 lata temu. Okazało się mało.   :sad:  
Banki odmawiały z różnych powodów na podstawie tych samych dokumentów. Ro temu moglismy dostać kredyt, ale straciłem pracę i ....  :Evil:  
Byle do przodu. Każdemu życzę długiego, zdrowego życia, ale w razie czego, to dzieci bedą miały chałupę za kilka rat niespłaconych przez rodziców. Smutne trochę, ale prawdziwe. BUDUJ.   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Brazo, czekamy na Cię   :big grin:

----------


## lideczka

Witam wszystkich serdecznie, bez względu na to jaka będzie decyzja(zrobię wszystko  :Evil:  by było po mojej myśli) ,choćbym miała postawić tylko altankę na działce, będę na forum częstym gościem ze względu na towarzystwo. Tomku1950, rzeczywiście jesteśmy prawie sąsiadami. W miarę wolnego czasu czytam Twój dziennik. Podziwiam Cię za siłę i determinację. Ale dzięki niej dążysz wytrwale do celu. Mam nadzieje , że mnie też jej  nie zabraknie. Prawda jak pięknie jest na Mazurach. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## retrofood

"73 proc. Polaków po 50-tce lubi seks"
http://www.dziennik.pl/Default.aspx?...rticleId=57403

----------


## tomek1950

> Witam wszystkich serdecznie, bez względu na to jaka będzie decyzja(zrobię wszystko  by było po mojej myśli) ,choćbym miała postawić tylko altankę na działce, będę na forum częstym gościem ze względu na towarzystwo. Tomku1950, rzeczywiście jesteśmy prawie sąsiadami. W miarę wolnego czasu czytam Twój dziennik. Podziwiam Cię za siłę i determinację. Ale dzięki niej dążysz wytrwale do celu. Mam nadzieje , że mnie też jej  nie zabraknie. Prawda jak pięknie jest na Mazurach. 
> Pozdrawiam


 Lideczko, musimy się spotkać i to tu na pieknych Mazurach. Ponieważ u Was nie ma nawet altanki, to u nas. Jest nawet taras.   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> "73 proc. Polaków po 50-tce lubi seks"
> http://www.dziennik.pl/Default.aspx?...oduleId=92&Sho
> wArticleId=57403


Aż 27% nosi mohairy?   :ohmy:

----------


## retrofood

> Aż 27% nosi mohairy?


Nieeee, moher nie przeszkadza w seksie!!!! To mit!!!!
Mam okazję to obserwować.
Moher tylko nie pozwala na używanie gumek. Ale moher bez gumek się nie boi   :Lol:  ... już!  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Stasiu, ty nie o moherach, a pisz co było dalej we Lwowi  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## ppp.j

Widzę że dość frywolnie u "nietoperzy". Tak trzymać.  :Lol:

----------


## stach_past

Ja mam 45 ale pomarszczony jestem i w kościach mnie strzyka jak nic nie robię, więc się wziąłem dlatego za budowę. 3/4 chcę zrobić sam.

 :big grin:  przyjmiecie mnie?

----------


## tomek1950

Stachu, skoro Cię strzyka w kościach jesli nic nie robisz, to braki wieku jakoś Ci wybaczymy.   :big grin:   Witaj.

----------


## stach_past

> Stachu, skoro Cię strzyka w kościach jesli nic nie robisz, to braki wieku jakoś Ci wybaczymy.    Witaj.


czwarte siedlisko, po koleji mieszkałem w bloku, w domku, w nowym bloku, i teraz chce w domku. powiedziałem żonie że w trzy miesiące i za 150 tys. bo inaczej by się nie zgodziła (minęło już 5 miesięcy i nie pękamy)

----------


## zygmor

Stachu,
Trzymam kciuki, żeby się udało, choć trafiłeś z budową podobnie jak my na to zawirowanie cenowe, a to na pewno nie pomaga w budowaniu.
Pomimo to życzymy sukcesu.

----------


## stach_past

Dzisiaj zwiedzaliśmy markety budowlane i utwierdziłem się w decyzji, że raz na jakiś   czas będę jeździł i szukał okazji.
Dzisiaj kupiłem betoniarkę zamiast za 850 za 700. Tak że pizza, i lody na przekupstwo dla dzieciaków mamy za darmo. 
Aha i mogłem drzwi nakupić po 50 zł. Nowe i całe, oglądałem. Ale niestety nie mam gdzie schować. 
Poza kocioł na ekogroszek za 4900 (to nic że bez szuflady na popiół. my wychowani za Gierka, nie martwimy się o drobiazgi). 

p.s. kiedy ja sie siądę i się piwa spokojnie napije...

----------


## tomek1950

> Poza kocioł na ekogroszek za 4900 (to nic że bez szuflady na popiół. my wychowani za Gierka, nie martwimy się o drobiazgi). 
> 
> p.s. kiedy ja sie siądę i się piwa spokojnie napije...


Moja Teściowa, zacności wielkiej kobieta, powtarzała za czasów Gierka rosyjskie przysłowie: Gol' na wydumki hitraja.

No a piwo, jesli żony pozwolą, to możemy nawet dziś, wirtualnie.   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Ja mam 45 ale pomarszczony jestem i w kościach mnie strzyka jak nic nie robię, więc się wziąłem dlatego za budowę. 3/4 chcę zrobić sam.
> 
>  przyjmiecie mnie?


Witaj i nie pękaj  :Lol:  .Już masz blizej niż dalej (50-tki)
A tak na marginesie: gdzie te Babice ( z letka podstarzałe?)

----------


## stach_past

> gdzie te Babice ( z letka podstarzałe?)


Stare Babice to jest wieś na której peryferiach znajduje się Warszawa. Czyli Mazowsze.
Natomiast melduję, że u mnie na działce, są pokopane rowy, bo wiecie co???. 
Fundamenty kopiemy. W poniedziałek będzie się lało... oczywiście beton.
A czas mnie goni, bo obiecałem żonce i gromadzie dzieciaków, że na Boże Narodzenie wprowadzamy się,
Pozdrawiam wszystkich. i Małopolskie nie dajcie się wysokiej wodzie (normalnie tylko mi teraz potrzeba, żeby lało, ale nie pękam, żaden Stasiek nie pęka)  :Evil:

----------


## tomek1950

Staśki fajne chłopaki są   :big grin:  
W jakiej technologii budujesz, że przeprowadzka w grudniu? Szkielet?

----------


## stach_past

> W jakiej technologii budujesz, że przeprowadzka w grudniu? Szkielet?


budowa jest zrobiona tak, zeby było najszybciej. Miał być szkielet, ale odradzili bo musi być drogi, żeby był porządny. Więc robimy tak: parterówka bez stropu, ytong 36,5 potem wskakują dachowce z więźbą prefabrykat, potem osb i papa na zimę, potem wskakuję ja i wykańczam co się da (ścianki rigipsy, panele na podłogę, terakoty, 1 duża podłogówka MaxZestaw z Castoramy, piec ekogroszek, kominek DGP)
A z tym terminem w Wigilię to jest taka psychotechnika na moją żonkę, która pogania tempo dla wszystkich ze mną na czele... 

Staśki górą

----------


## tomek1950

Moja córka własnie wylała fundamenty i musi się przeprowadzić jak najszybciej.   :sad:  
Też budują z BK. Po zskończeniu stanu surowego zamkniętego mają wstawić duży wkład kominkowy i "lecieć" zimą dalej.
Powodzenia.

Staśki górą
A tomki nie?
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Staśki górą
> A tomki nie?


To zależy, jak żona lubi ...  :Wink2:

----------


## zygmor

stach_past, ale fajna psychozabawa...

----------


## stach_past

> Moja córka własnie wylała fundamenty i musi się przeprowadzić jak najszybciej.   
> Też budują z BK. Po zskończeniu stanu surowego zamkniętego mają wstawić duży wkład kominkowy i "lecieć" zimą dalej.
> Powodzenia.
> 
> Staśki górą
> A tomki nie?


Mój najstarszy cieszy się 18metrową kawalerką i patrzy na starego budującego ojca z politowaniem, czasem pomoże nawet - ale nie ma siły i on kiedyś będzie budować (to jak zaraza)

Ja tak samo z tym kominkiem tylko najpierw koza za 150 zł, potem kominek z DGP i jedziemy przez zimę.

A właściwie to mnie na drugie imię Stachu, pierwsze Adam, ale się zniechęciłem bo miałem imieniny tego samego dnia co Jezus, w Wigilię. Stąd ten Stasiek i tak już leci.
Pozdrawiam Stasiek

----------


## zygmor

Witam wszystkich nowych bardzo serdecznie.

U mnie budowa to też jak zaraza, bo ciągle coś robię jak nie w domu to w ogródku, to taki leśny 0,5ha i 100 drzew w nim i zawsze jest co robić. 
Teraz ze względu na budowę-rozbudowę dla ogrodu wcale nie mam czasu.
Ale ten pierwszy dom powstawał przez kilka lat i tak podejrzewamy, że potrwa i budowa nowego, choć będziemy musieli trochę mieszkać jak na budowie...

----------


## tomek1950

> Witam wszystkich nowych bardzo serdecznie.
> 
> U mnie budowa to też jak zaraza, bo ciągle coś robię jak nie w domu to w ogródku, to taki leśny 0,5ha i 100 drzew w nim i zawsze jest co robić. 
> Teraz ze względu na budowę-rozbudowę dla ogrodu wcale nie mam czasu.
> Ale ten pierwszy dom powstawał przez kilka lat i tak podejrzewamy, że potrwa i budowa nowego, choć będziemy musieli trochę mieszkać jak na budowie...


Nasze pokolenie odporne na niewygody. Hi, hi, chyba się starzeję.  :smile:  Ta dzisiejsza młodzież.   :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

Tomku,
I dlatego, że i ja się starzejemy to wymyśliliśmy sobie budowę, żeby w tym wieku balzakowskim można było wygodnie pomieszkać, ale najpierw trzeba się narobić, czyli zasłużyć sobie na tę spokojną i wygodną starość...

----------


## tomek1950

Tylko żeby jeszcze emeryturka jakaś była. Bo jak na razie to przewiduję "zęby w ścianę"   :Evil:

----------


## retrofood

To szczaw nie rośnie???  :cry:

----------


## tomek1950

> To szczaw nie rośnie???


Szczaw rośnie i lebioda, ale trochę wapnia dla zdrowych kości potrzebne. Inaczej osteoporoza grozi.   :big grin:   :Wink2:  a w zasadzie  :Evil:

----------


## retrofood

U mnie przez lata 70-te za Gierka "wapnowali" gleby  :Wink2:  , czyli zwozili jakieś świństwo na wielką hałdę.
Jeszce trochę deszcze nie rozmyly a wiatr nie rozwiał. no i niezbyt daleko, cóś ok. kilometra. To nie mam tak źle.  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

To i spacerek zaliczysz do wapna. Samo zdrowie.   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## stach_past

a u mnie wszystko w normie, tylko mi się dwie pilarki sp.. jednego dnia. Znowu mi wszystko stanie na dwa dni, o żesz .............
W instrukcjach napisane, że te pilarki służą tylko do majsterkowania. Ja tylko majsterkowałem szalunki, nie wiem co się stało?"
Może założę wątek: "Pilarka przestała działać , co robić???" - jeżeli już takowego nie ma.
A nawiązując do Państwa dyskusji zastanawiam się czy w piwie jest wapno?  Jedno idę właśnie zbadać pod tym kątem.
W każdym razie za Wasze zdrowie.

----------


## retrofood

> a u mnie wszystko w normie, tylko mi się dwie pilarki sp.. jednego dnia. *Znowu mi wszystko stanie na dwa dni*, o żesz .............
>  .


Też bym tak chciał!!!
I to na weekendowe dni!!!!
Współczuję w poniedziałek.

----------


## barbara z Żor

ja 54,mąż 53(oczywiście rocznik,lat nie liczę)-prosimy o wstęp do Klubu  :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

Witajcie, witajcie!!!!
Co się narobiło ... chyba tych małolatów na forum  przebijemy nawet ilością, nie mówiąc o wiedzy ...  :big grin:  
PS. Barbaro, coś dziwnie jestś podobna do Szwejka  :Lol:   ..., a może to małżonek?  :Lol:   :ohmy:

----------


## barbara z Żor

*taki avatarek sobie machłam,a tu zaraz Szwejk-a to Elf jest,ten od św.Mikołaja  -a do klubu czy mogę nie powiedzieli czyli jestem,pozdrawiam wszystkich.Acha, muszę sobie też zrobić dziennik budowy-ale trochę w skrócie bo już nie pilnuje tylko mieszkam.(a budowa trwa)*

----------


## stach_past

Witam Barbarę z Żor Tańczącą z Elfami i rzucającą cytatami.
Trochę nas ukulturalnić trzeba bo my tylko budowa, piwo, i smutne tematy szczególnie kilka w górę. 

p.s. a dziennik koniecznie i ze zdjęciami, bo nawet nie wiecie jak ludziska to analizują (przynajmniej my, moja żonka to przychodzi do mnie do okopów i mnie egzaminuje, np. a czemu ty tak płytko kopiesz, tam ludzie na forum to taaaaki dół wykopali, itp. itd)

Pozdrawiam młodzieżówkę forum.

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Basiu i Twego ślubnego też witamy. Elfa również. Właśnie wróciłem do remontowanej "komturii" i mam trochę swobody.   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> *taki avatarek sobie machłam,a tu zaraz Szwejk-a to Elf jest,ten od św.Mikołaja *


Machnij sobie tego elfa: , zanim tu wszyscy oczopląsu dostaniemy.

http://www.heathersanimations.com/xmas/small-elf2-m.gif

----------


## barbara z Żor

a taki może być?

----------


## Sloneczko

Ooo, piękniasty  :smile:  A ja, głupia, mniej nerwowego Elfa Ci szukałam  :wink:

----------


## barbara z Żor

chętnie wkleję ale coś ze stronką nie tak jakiś error czy inny diabeł

----------


## barbara z Żor

już sobie poradziłam spróbuje wkleić

----------


## barbara z Żor

może jednak zostanę przy swoim a tego na dowód,że nie taka gapa ze mnie

----------


## Sloneczko

> może jednak zostanę przy swoim a tego na dowód,że nie taka gapa ze mnie


E tam, gapa. Zrobiłaś sobie naprawdę uroczego awatara  :smile:  A to, że Elfik wyraźnie uznaje Cię za gapę, to tylko wyraz zazdrości  :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

Witam wszystkich...  i Basię z Żor i Słoneczko i retrofood-a, to nasza RODZINKA się rozrasta...

----------


## franczesco

Witajcie serdecznie !!! 
Zygmor w powitaniach mnie zaprosił więc.. jestem... chociaż ja jeszcze młody... jeszcze pare miesięcy  czwóreczka z przodu    :big tongue:  

 pozatym budowałem dla siebie już ładnych pare lat temu.. chyba już 18  a teraz pomagam innym...nieco swojego doświadczenia użyczyć,    no nie charytatywnie oczywizda   :Roll:   :cool:  

 a że co nieco na tym komputerze kumam więc sobie Was  znalazłem   :Lol:    może coś ciekawego się człowiek na starość dowie ?   :big tongue:  

Wszystkiego dobrego ..i : "Zdrowie na budowie"  albo : " po szklanie i na rusztowanie "   żartuje..   :Roll:    ja już swoje  wypił  

franczesco

----------


## Sloneczko

> Witajcie serdecznie !!!... 
> 
>  ...a teraz pomagam innym...nieco swojego doświadczenia użyczyć,    no nie charytatywnie oczywizda


Witajżesz "mlodzieniaszku"  :wink:  




> a że co nieco na tym komputerze kumam więc sobie Was  znalazłem     może coś ciekawego się człowiek na starość dowie ?


Charytatywnie rzecz jasna  :big tongue:   :wink:

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj młodzieńcze  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## barbara z Żor

słucham sobie tego i czytam co tam panie w Klubie słychać

----------


## jamles

> słucham sobie tego i czytam co tam panie w Klubie słychać


 słucham sobie tego.....fajne   :cool:  
nie czytam....za smarkaty jestem   :oops:  , za dwa lata zajrzę   :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Słusznie Leszku prawisz.  :big grin:   :Wink2:  
Chociaż, może... z uwagi na Twe zasługi... ostatecznie, jako najmłodszy będziesz biegał po piwo dla starzyków  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## jamles

> Słusznie Leszku prawisz.   
> Chociaż, może... z uwagi na Twe zasługi... ostatecznie, jako najmłodszy będziesz biegał po piwo dla starzyków


jeszcze dowodu nie wymieniłem   :oops:  , mogą mi nie sprzedać   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## barbara z Żor

mamy zastój w robotach-Heniek próbował się ze szlifierką i ma nogę w gipsie,mnie jakaś rwa kulszowa dopadła i zwala z nóg,więc słucham sobie radia dla starzyków,przepraszam "oldbojów"tutaj możesz posłuchać-jak poszperasz znajdziesz coś dla siebie.Słuchawki na uszy i znikam w "betach".

----------


## AXENTY

W zeszłym roku skończyłem 50. w tym też roku podjęlismy z żoną decyzję o budowie. Działka była kupiona pod koniec 2005, ale konkretnych planów budowlanych jeszcze nie było.
W decyzji o budowie znacznie pomógł nam właściciel kamienicy, w której mieszkamy, doręczając kolejną podwyżkę czynszu. I całe szczęście, bo ze stanem surowym - zamkniętym, zdążyliśmy jeszcze przed wariackimi podwyżkami cen.
Prace stricte budowlane wykonywały firmy, lecz wszystkie instalacje i całą wykończeniówkę robię sam, no oczywiście z wydatną pomocą kochanej żonki, która zabrała się za ocieplanie elewacji i robi to super fachowo. 
Mam nadzieję, że przeprowadzimy się jeszcze w tym roku  :smile:

----------


## tomek1950

AXENTY, gratulacje dla żony i Ciebie. Witajcie w klubie.   :big grin:

----------


## AXENTY

> AXENTY, gratulacje dla żony i Ciebie. Witajcie w klubie.


Dzięki, postaram się, żeby było ciekawie  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Ciekaw jestem co wymysliłes dla kota. U mnie 2 ogony. Psi i koci. Otwieram drzwi, zamykam drzwi, otwieram, zamykam....   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> U mnie 2 ogony. Psi i koci. Otwieram drzwi, zamykam drzwi, otwieram, zamykam....


U mnie 3 + 1... Otwieram, zamykam, otwieram..., czyszczę kuwetę, ale jakby bez nich było źle!  :smile:

----------


## stach_past

Papugi, Pies, Kot, Królik, Rybki

ale żeby oni chociaż wszyscy jedli jeden rodzaj pokarmu

aha, były jeszcze świerszcze, super sprawa jak grały w zimę, ale hodowla kłopotliwa, bo się mnożą i rozłażą.

----------


## AXENTY

> Ciekaw jestem co wymysliłes dla kota. U mnie 2 ogony. Psi i koci. Otwieram drzwi, zamykam drzwi, otwieram, zamykam....


Na dzisiaj jest wersja taka:
Kupię dwa gotowe zestawy, jeden z zamkiem magnetycznym, drugi zwykły. Zwykłe drzwiczki bez części wewnętrznej zamontuję "na chama" - przewiercając na wylot - na zewnątrz, a te z zamkiem bez części zewnętrznej zamontuję wewnątrz. Tunelik powstały w ścianie pomiędzy klapami wykończę na gładko (żeby kłaki się nie czepiały). 
W ten sposób będzie zabezpieczenie cieplne, a przygodni przyjaciele moich kotów nie będą mogli korzystać z ich uprzejmego zaproszenia.
Żeby tylko zwierzyniec chciał przez tę lufę wychodzić... W razie niechęci tak długo będę je tam wtłaczał, aż uznają, że nie warto stawiać oporu. Może się nauczą.  :Confused:

----------


## Zochutek

Witam , mam nadzieje ze przyjmiecie mnie do swojej grupy. Rocznik najlepszy 1956. W przyszłym roku z mężkiem mamy zamiar ruszyć z budową.  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Zochutku z rocznika przełomu. Z którego nic nie wyszło   :big grin:  
Możesz napisać gdzie zamierzacie budować?

----------


## Zochutek

[quote="tomek1950"]Witaj Zochutku z rocznika przełomu. Z którego nic nie wyszło   :big grin:  
Możesz napisać gdzie zamierzacie budować?[/quote


Witaj TOMKU . Jeżeli chodzi o teren budowy to jest to Rembertów. Na razie jesteśmy z mężem na etapie wyboru firmy która nam ten domek postawi. Ale coraz bardziej jestem przerażona, firm o dobrej reputacji chyba brak. Gdy już jakąś wybierzemy to okazuje sie że bardzo dużo ludzi się na nich skarży. Może tu ktoś podpowie z jaka firma najlepiej postawić kanadyjczyka.  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Zochutku, popytaj na grupie warszawskie, lub w grupie budującej kanadyjczyki.
Ja, warszawiak z dziada pradziada powoli emigruję na Mazury. I też mam problemy z ekipami.   :Mad:

----------


## Zochutek

Dzięki Tomku tak zrobię  :big tongue:

----------


## ppp.j

Od wczoraj jestem na wcześniejszej emeryturze tzn. jeszcze w pracy na 1/2 etatu plus dwie stałe chałtury (z czegoś trzeba dom wykończyć), ale dokumenty do ZUS-u zaniosłem. 
Prace przy domu nie dadzą mi odczuć psychicznej pustki (następny powód by budować nawet w zaawansowanym wieku) a czasu na spacery z psem po lesie dużo więcej i przy okazji można grzybów nazbierać.

----------


## zygmor

Kochani, miło poczytać jacy jesteśmy pracowici, a młodym się nie chce.
Oni wolą wziąć kredyt na 30 lat, oby tylko nic nie robić tylko płacić. Firma wszystko wybuduje, choć niektórym się nie udaje...
A my pomimo wielu lat na karku i w pracy mamy jeszcze ochotę zrobić coś pożytecznego dla siebie i rodziny.

basiu z Żor,
Ty słuchasz Franka Pourcela, a ja ostatnio odszukałem w internecie piosenki polskie z lat 60 i muszę Ci powiedzieć, że słuchając niektórych wzruszyłem się nawet...

----------


## krzysztof54

Witam, dawno mnie tu nie było, a tu proszę - grono się poszerza. Jak miło!
Słuchajcie, czy oprócz budowania macie czas na coś jeszcze? (ja raczej nie). *Tomku 1950* jak tam grzyby na Mazurach, obrodziły?

----------


## zygmor

U mnie w temacie grzybów to tylko kurki, kurki i... kanie i nic więcej

----------


## tomek1950

Z grzybami kiepsko. Prawdziwków i koźlaków zero, jakieś pojedyńcze podgrzybki i maślaki. Sporo jest rydzy. Na masełku z patelni, prawdziwa uczta.   :big grin:

----------


## barbara z Żor

Faktycznie,najłatwiej wziąć kredyt,firmę do budowania -a potem zadawać na forum pytania, od których włos się jeży na głowie.Wybaczcie wymądrzanie,ale mam takie skrzywienie z racji posiadania "firmy budowlanej",w postaci mojego męża.Jak mówią "tymi rękami"postawił dom(naprawdę sam,no z pomocą "dźwigową"córki i zięcia).Dom cały od piwnic po dach(więźba,deski,papa-też).Moim marzeniem był kominek,bez którego nie wyobrażam sobie domu i wyobraźcie sobie z nogą w gipsie po same hmm klejnoty zrobił.OOps,ale chyba to nie miejsce na takie wynurzenia,sorki.Chyba trzeba coś wymyślić na takie  opisywanie

----------


## retrofood

> Z grzybami kiepsko. Prawdziwków i koźlaków zero, jakieś pojedyńcze podgrzybki i maślaki. Sporo jest rydzy. Na masełku z patelni, prawdziwa uczta.


Normalnie nie wierzę.
Moje zbiory z ubiegłego tygodnia, a muszę powiedzieć, że nie chodziłem tam gdzie chciałem, bo miałem zawsze kupę towarzystwa i nie dało rady inaczej:
prawdziwki
podgrzybki,
rydze,
bagniaki (nie wiem jak u was)
kozaki czerwone
brzozaki
kurki
gąski zielone
kołpaki (chuchułki)
gołąbki cukrowe,
maślaki,
zajączki,
kanie,
i to wszystko w poważnych ilościach, z wyjątkiem zajączków, tylko kilka.

----------


## AXENTY

> Faktycznie,najłatwiej wziąć kredyt,firmę do budowania -a potem zadawać na forum pytania, od których włos się jeży na głowie.


Masz rację, czasami dziwię się, że tacy ludzie mają odwagę zabierać się za budowę.
Ja co prawda również oparłem się o kredyt, w ramach którego firma postawiła mi dom w stanie surowym. Po prostu za murarkę się nie zabieram. Wychodzę z założenia, że robię to, co umiem, a murować nie umiem i jestem za stary na naukę. Nie chcę spieprzyć. Natomiast wszystkie instalacje (elektryka, woda, ogrzewanie - łącznie z podłogówką) zrobiłem sam, z niewielką pomocą zięcia, a ocieplenie domu robi moja żonka  :big grin:  i dzieciaki. 
Kominek też będzie, a jakże  :big grin:  , ale nie wiem, czy dam radę sam - chyba nie wyrobię czasowo. Ma to być kominek z dystrybucją ciepłego powietrza, więc trochę roboty przy nim będzie.
Pozdrawiam i życzę mężowi szybkiego powrotu do pełni formy   :big grin:

----------


## barbara z Żor

AXCENTY czy mowa o takim rozwiązaniu?roboty faktycznie po pas ale efekt "cieplarniany".skuś się bo warto,przy małej ilości drewna masz jak u Pana Boga za piecem

----------


## AXENTY

> AXCENTY czy mowa o takim rozwiązaniu?roboty faktycznie po pas ale efekt "cieplarniany".skuś się bo warto,przy małej ilości drewna masz jak u Pana Boga za piecem


Wow!  :ohmy:  Podziwiam! Cóś koło tego na pewno zrobię, ale jeszcze nie wiem czy zdążę w tym roku.

----------


## zygmor

A mnie się marzy taki kominek schowany w ścianę z cegły i rozgrzewający ścianę frontową i tylną, taki jest zamysł...

i mam na to cegłę rozbiórkową, brak pomysłu do realizacji i ... fachowca.

----------


## tomek1950

Zygmor, piękne to.   :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

Wiem dlatego pokazałem, może kogoś zainspiruje do budowy podobnego...

----------


## tomek1950

U mnie jest w rogu. Tymi ręcami, i ręcami syna zbudowany.   :big grin:  
Ale będzie przebudowany. Też tymi samymi ręcami.   :Evil:  
Ja myślisz, kto jest autorem pomysłu na przebudowę: Ja, syn czy ktoś inny?   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

Oczywiście to Twój pomysł, bo przecież Ty będziesz z niego korzystał i patrzył przez lata.

----------


## stach_past

Trochę zarobiony byłem, więc Was tylko nasłuchiwałem. Teraz nadrabiam.
No więc wyścig z zimą trwa, zalany poziom zero z kanalizą (ręcami moimi i rodziny) po niedzieli wchodzą murarze i niech się mury pną do góry.

p.s. A JAK SOBIE PRZYPOMNĘ KTO MNIE NAMÓWIŁ NA FORUM MURATORA NA FUNDAMENT WYLEWANY TO MU NOGI Z D..... POWYRYWAM.....
pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i czekających na wiosnę też.

----------


## barbara z Żor

Mam za oknem budowę-górale budują.Też wylewali fundamenty(oczywiście ławy też).Możesz powiedzieć czemu wyrwiesz nogi z życi(jak mówią na Śląsku)?

----------


## stach_past

> Mam za oknem budowę-górale budują.Też wylewali fundamenty(oczywiście ławy też).Możesz powiedzieć czemu wyrwiesz nogi z życi(jak mówią na Śląsku)?


Dlatego, że nie jestem grupą górali, tylko tymi ręcami i rodziny pomocą chciałem to zrobić. I było długo, ciężko, i kosztownie. 
Ale, zaraz zaraz, efekt jest, cieszymy się jak dzieci, bo najważniejsze, że obiecałem żonce, że na Wigilię 2007 się wprowadzamy....

----------


## barbara z Żor

*Fakt szybko to górale budują,ale jak widzę naciąganie inwestora na koszty to aż chce się zapytać czy umie liczyć?może umie ale czas goni może i trzeba się zwijać.dobrze,że mam to już za sobą bo nie wiem czy teraz odważyłabym się budować.powodzenia w wyścigu z zimą dla wszystkich.*

----------


## zygmor

U nas tak łatwo nie jest, żona ma problemy z kręgosłupem więc dźwiganie odpada. A ja pracuję w zmianach i nie zawsze mogę, dlatego niektóre prace muszą zrobić fachowcy. A z nimi tak łatwo nie jest, zresztą wszyscy wiedzą, bo ci lepsi wyjechali a ci co zostali...
Ale mamy już dom pod dachem, na parterze brakuje tylko podług, a górę chcę zrobić samemu i to jak się uda do końca roku. Pytając się o kredyt w naszym banku przy dwóch pensjach budżetowych, dostaliśmy taką propozycję, że ręce opadają, a spłacić trzeba ponad 160%.
Odpuściliśmy sobie. I budujemy powoli, choć zaczynaliśmy w połowie stycznia i to była wielka niewiadoma. Zaczęliśmy tak nietypowo, bo papierologię załatwialiśmy ponad 2lata i już nie mogliśmy się doczekać kiedy wreszcie zaczniemy.

----------


## retrofood

> p.s. A JAK SOBIE PRZYPOMNĘ KTO MNIE NAMÓWIŁ NA FORUM MURATORA NA FUNDAMENT WYLEWANY TO MU NOGI Z D..... POWYRYWAM.....
> pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i czekających na wiosnę też.


Przypomniał mi się stary dowcip o facecie, który chodził po targu z niedźwiedziem na łańcuchu i kazdemu sprzedawcy zaglądał w oczy.
Gdy go zapytano po co to robi, to odparł, że szuka tego sk...syna, co mu dwa lata temu na tym targu chomika sprzedał.

----------


## gabriela

My budujemy tez w zolwim tempie, zaczelismy w 2002, a tak wyglada nasz dom teraz.
 Odsylam do albumu:

http://picasaweb.google.de/gabriela5...NaszDomWPolsce


Musimy sie jednak pospieszyc,bo ceny w Polsce rosna, a wartosc euro spada, pamietam jak kupowalismy klinkier euro bylo po 4,75 zl.

----------


## stach_past

> Napisał stach_past
> 
> p.s. A JAK SOBIE PRZYPOMNĘ KTO MNIE NAMÓWIŁ NA FORUM MURATORA NA FUNDAMENT WYLEWANY TO MU NOGI Z D..... POWYRYWAM.....
> pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i czekających na wiosnę też.
> 
> 
> Przypomniał mi się stary dowcip o facecie, który chodził po targu z niedźwiedziem na łańcuchu i kazdemu sprzedawcy zaglądał w oczy.
> Gdy go zapytano po co to robi, to odparł, że szuka tego sk...syna, co mu dwa lata temu na tym targu chomika sprzedał.


Retrofood, rozbawiłeś mnie aż mi stare zajady pogojone popuszczały. 
Ale powiem lepszy numer, nie rozumiem, ale naopowiadałem ile trudu było z wylewanym fundamentem, i że nigdy bym już tego nie zrobił, i dwóch znajomych już planuje przez to robić wylewany.
Rozumiecie coś z tego?

p.s. cieszcie się ze mną, u mnie stoją ściany z ytonga wysokość pod szyję - dwa dni roboty dwóch murarzy i ja siwy pomocnik.
wyścig z zimą trwa.

----------


## zygmor

stach_past,
Powodzenia na budowie.
W jednej z prognoz długoterminowych wyczytałem, że zima zacznie się i skończy w grudniu, także w grudniu przerwa i od styczna dalej, ale pamiętaj będziesz starszy o rok...

----------


## tomek1950

Stachu, trzymaj się. Będzie dobrze. "Będzie pan zadowolony"  :big grin:

----------


## ppp.j

A propos grzybobrania z poprzedniej strony. Przytłoczony nadmiarem grzybów, jakim obdarzyła nas natura w tym roku wymyśliłem sposób na ich suszenie. Kupiłem pręty fi 4mm ze stali nierdzewnej, pociąłem je na odcinki 1m, zaostrzyłem z jednej i zagiąłem z drugiej strony, z resztek listwy aluminiowej zrobiłem podpórki z nacięciami. Po rozpaleniu kominka rusztowanie ustawiałem przed kominkiem, pręty z grzybami wkładałem poziomo w nacięcia i tak suszyłem. Teraz urządzenie złożone czeka na przyszły sezon. Piszę o tym, bo może komuś ten pomysł się przyda.

----------


## Sloneczko

Nasze grzybki najpierw suszyły się na siatce:



a gdy pogoda się zepsuła, powiesiliśmy każdy sznurek na patyczku z bambusa i wetknętliśmy patyczki w kaloryfer.
Na to, na wszelki wypadek puściliśmy wentylator. Nie muszę pisać jak w "składziku" pachniało  :wink: 

Teraz dosychają na wspólnym patyczku:

----------


## tomek1950

Słoneczko, piękny zbiór. Gratuluje. 
Na Mazurach grzybów było tyle co na lekarstwo. Suszonych starczy na jeden, może dwa bigosiki. Suszyłem w piekarniku nastawionym na ok. 50 stopni + termoobieg.

----------


## Gagata

Oj  :oops:   gdzie ja włazłam???
Czy to ..hm.. hm.. *Klub Budujących 40-latków*???
..Ale mnie zaraz pogonicie....
Ale mój Niemąż się łapie  :big grin:  

A w ogóle pozdrawiam Was wszystkich serdecznie!
I taka anegdotka - w zeszłym roku (byłam na III roku studiów, oczywiście zao) i generalnie wszyscy prawie współstudenci byli ode mnie ok. 20 lat młodsi (he he). Ale generalnie ja nie wyglądam na swoje lata i nikt mnie o mój wiek nie podejrzewał. Kiedyś rozmawialismy co tam w ogóle w zyciu robimy no i ja opowiadam, jak to remontujemy dom na wsi i będzie cos w rodzaju agroturystyki.. Na to moja koleżanka, która wczesniej opowiadała o swoich rodzicach mieszkających na wsi, że to fajny pomysł! Mówię więc jej - Twoi rodzine tez by mogli spróbować a ona na to - *"Ale oni są PO CZTERDZIESTCE to juz im się na pewno nie będzie chciało"*

 :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> Oj   gdzie ja włazłam???
> Czy to ..hm.. hm.. *Klub Budujących 40-latków*???
> ..Ale mnie zaraz pogonicie....
> Ale mój Niemąż się łapie


Gagato, małolato.   :big grin:  Przyjmujemy Cię tylko i wyłącznie z uwagi na Romka.   :big grin:

----------


## Gagata

Dzięki Komturze za miłe słowa  :big grin:   A Romkowi przekażę....

A ja tylko tak - czasem - sobie wpadnę za pozwoleniem  :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

Wpadaj, wpadaj, oczywiście do tego wątku  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Gagata

Baaaardzo śmieszne  :Evil:  


 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## DPS

Pewnie, że bardzo smieszne.   :Lol:   Wpadaj, wpadaj, smarkata.   :cool:

----------


## Gagata

...smarkata, małolat..  :cool:   :cool:  Ach - jaka to miła odmiana po tym studiowaniu z małolatami..  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## stach_past

To ja Stasiek. Z tymi grzybami to żeście mnie dobili. Ja tu się zaharowuję i nie mam chwili na grzyby ani na ryby. 
Ale zima się przestraszyła i dała mi postawić ściany. w siedem dni ściany gotowe. gazobeton na kleju. Teraz dach i okna i czekamy na wiosnę.
Kiedy ja sobie takie posty o grzybkach będę wysyłał...

----------


## tomek1950

Staśku, niedługo. Przyszłą jesienią. Grzyby będą, Ty w fotelu przed kominkiem... 
"Będzie pan zadowolony..."

----------


## retrofood

> Staśku, niedługo. Przyszłą jesienią. Grzyby będą, Ty w fotelu przed kominkiem... 
> "Będzie pan zadowolony..."


... Ty w fotelu przed kominkiem... obok stoliczek, a na nim karafka z przezroczystym płynem... a obok słoik marynowanych prawdziwków ...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  a Ty nie tylko patrzysz w ekran...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## konstruktor

mój dziadek ma 71 lat a w lipcu wymurował siostrze dom 89m2 :big grin: 

i kto tu jest seniorem a kto juniorem? :big tongue:

----------


## tomek1950

> mój dziadek ma 71 lat a w lipcu wymurował siostrze dom 89m2
> 
> i kto tu jest seniorem a kto juniorem?


Brawo dla Twojego dziadka. Chylę czoła.   :big grin:

----------


## stach_past

> Napisał konstruktor
> 
> mój dziadek ma 71 lat a w lipcu wymurował siostrze dom 89m2
> 
> i kto tu jest seniorem a kto juniorem?
> 
> 
> Brawo dla Twojego dziadka. Chylę czoła.


Brawo dla mojego Teścia, Ma 75 i jest niezastąpiony. Chodzi po całej działce i wszystko  co znajdzie rzucone byle gdzie, kładzie na miejsce, albo naprawia coś czego nikt nie chce naprawić.
Patrzę, uczę się i też taki będę.

----------


## tomek1950

Stachum chylę czoła. A konstruktor dobrze się zapowiada. Czytałem jego posty. Ma 17 lat i dużo oleju w głowie. Może przyjmiemy go na członka honorowego? Dla zachowania ciągłości pokoleń?

----------


## konstruktor

> Stachum chylę czoła. A konstruktor dobrze się zapowiada. Czytałem jego posty. Ma 17 lat i dużo oleju w głowie. Może przyjmiemy go na członka honorowego? Dla zachowania ciągłości pokoleń?


o jakim oleju, zapowiadaniu się i honorowym członku mówisz?

----------


## tomek1950

Tu jest klub + 50   :big grin:  więc jako siedemnastolatek możesz być przyjęty na członka honorowego   :big grin:  
Poniewaz fajnie napisałeś swoje posty, uważam że jesteś fajnym, mądrym facetem. O takich mówi się, że mają olej w głowie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## stach_past

No właśnie.

p.s. meldunek z budowy domu, wszystko z planem, nawaliła elektrownia. Obiecałem przecież Żonie że w Wigilię się wprowadzimy, ale Elektrownio!!! zima wasza wiosna nasza, nie będzie Vatenfall pluł nam w twarz itd. itp.

aha, wczoraj dzień 62, wiecha, wiadomo, tradycja (tak na marginesie / może to kryptoreklama/ ale po   Sobieskim trzy razy rektyfikowanym nie ma kaca).

p.p.s. wpadłem do Was, bo muszę odreagować po przeczytaniu posta, że ktoś tam przeliczył więźbę ze składu i stwierdził, że go oszukali na 0.1 m sześć. To się kiedyś nazywało garść desek. A ten jeszcze awantura w składzie, a jeszcze mu inni współczują. Normalnie mi się coś zrobi, piwa, dajcie piwa!!!

----------


## retrofood

Niestety, piwo wyszło... wczoraj. Poszło na mecz.

----------


## el-ka

Ja w tym roku skończyłam 50, mąż jest starszy o 9 lat, ale jakoś nie czujemy się na "końcówce". Choćby dlatego, że nawet ustawowo mam 10 lat pracy zawodowej w obowiązku, a chyba na tym nie poprzestanę, zwłaszcza, że emerytura pewnie nie będzie rewelacyjna. A kredyt mam na 20 lat, choć niezbyt wysoki z ratą ok. 500 zł. Pracuję ponad 50 godz. tygodniowo, robię studia podyplomowe i kolejne szkolenia i kursy, więc po prostu nie mam kiedy się postarzeć. Mąż z kolei właśnie w zeszlym roku trochę się "przebranżowił" i z konieczności z handlowca zmienił się w wykonawcę, choć branży budowlanej nie zdradził.
No i budujemy nasz drugi dom i mamy nadzieje w nim jeszcze sporo pomieszkać.

----------


## retrofood

Witaj, witaj i... gratulacje!!!
Ech, małolaty to nawet nie wiedzą, że życie zaczyna się po ... 50-tce  :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie.
My też kończymy nasz domek, tylko tych wykonawców trzeba ze świecą szukać, ale w końcu znaleźliśmy i mamy od razu trzy ekipy na raz na głowie, fajnie...

----------


## apis50

> Napisał 1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


Nic dodać,nic ująć.

 :big tongue:  Pięknie witam i ja też /chociaż słaba płeć/  proszę o przyjęcie do Klubu.

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Witaj Apis w naszym... ekskluzywnym klubie.   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
Jesteś przyjęta z otwartymi ramionami. Gdzie i co budujesz/remontujesz? 
Pozdawiam.

----------


## apis50

Dzięki za ciepłe przyjęcie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Remontować się nie dało /drewniana chatka ponad 100letnia / będzie niestety zastąpiona małym domkiem na dwoje + stryszek dla gości.
Slubny jeszcze pracuje,więc  przez kilka lat będzie służyć jako dom wakacyjno weekendowy.
Zaczynamy na wiosnę,lada dzień dostaniemy pozwolenie.

Miejsce budowy to siedlisko po gospodarstwie rodziców/pod lasem,ok 19 arów
wśród innych siedlisk/. 
Mazowsze południowe, siedlisko ok 40 km od obecnego miejsca zamieszkania/własny dom od 6 lat/
Jak widać w naszym przypadku,"ciągnie wilka do lasu"
Cieplutko pozdrawiam klubowiczów.
 :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

My też zamieniliśmy nasz drewniaczek na dom murowany, bo na stare lata potrzeba nam troszkę wygody. Maiał być dla nas dwojga i znajomych, a wygląda, że stanie sIę domem spokojnej starości, bo nasze leciwe mamusie zamierzają tu z nami zamieszkać. Cóż zrobić okolica piękna sam las, więc będziemy chodzić na długie spacery, co już od czasu do czasu czynimy, choć trochę z doskoku, bo jeszcze nie mieszkamy.

----------


## retrofood

Oho, 50-letnia młodzież ma zadyszkę?   :ohmy:  Nie wierzę. Pewnieście się tak strasznie zajęli przygotowaniami do świąt. I po co? I tak 2/3 zostanie, a potem przyjdzie się tylko obżerać, coby się nie zmarnowało ...  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## apis50

> Oho, 50-letnia młodzież ma zadyszkę?   Nie wierzę. Pewnieście się tak strasznie zajęli przygotowaniami do świąt. I po co? I tak 2/3 zostanie, a potem przyjdzie się tylko obżerać, coby się nie zmarnowało ...


Zadyszka w tym wieku to rzecz normalna,a nawyk szykowania dużej ilości "jadełka" mnie przynajmniej pozostał z czasow pustych półek i kartek prawie na wszystko.

Rozruszamy się na wiosnę,właśnie odebraliśmy pozwolenie na budowę.
Z początkiem stycznia kupujemy materiały/będą czekać w składzie do rozpoczęcia budowy/.

 :big grin:  Rodzinnych,spokojnych i radosnych Swiąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz
zrealizowania wszystkich zamierzeń w 2008 roku  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## krzysztof54

Dla wszystkich młodych sercem i duchem
 dużo radości z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
 rodzinnego ciepła przy pachnącej choince
oraz spełnienia marzeń o własnym domu  :big grin:  

życzy Krzysztof

----------


## retrofood

no i po Świętach. Jak idą 50-letniej młodzieży roboty po Nowym Roku? karnawał bardzo przeszkadza?????

----------


## niktspecjalny

> no i po Świętach. Jak idą 50-letniej młodzieży roboty po Nowym Roku? karnawał bardzo przeszkadza?????


Ty należysz do tej grupy?Czy tylko pytasz?

----------


## wojtek50

W tym roku też moge dołączyc do tej grupy . Chociaż czuje się conajmniej o 20 lat młodziej . Ale co tam . Jeszcze tylko wybudować dom zoatało . Ale lepiej pózno niz wcale .

----------


## tomek1950

> W tym roku też moge dołączyc do tej grupy . Chociaż czuje się conajmniej o 20 lat młodziej . Ale co tam . Jeszcze tylko wybudować dom zoatało . Ale lepiej pózno niz wcale .


Witaj wśród młodzieży.   :big grin:

----------


## wojtek50

Czy w wieku 50 lat budując domek to też sa uwzględniane dzieci , które razem z nami zamieszkają . Jak to jest

----------


## apis50

> Czy w wieku 50 lat budując domek to też sa uwzględniane dzieci , które razem z nami zamieszkają . Jak to jest


Owszem,dzieci są zawsze uwzględniane/nawet i wnuki/ale w naszych planach mają pozostać w dotychczasowym domu. W nowym,mają być naszymi ewentualnie gośćmi.Taki mamy cel. Na stare lata tylko we dwoje.Tak jak dawniej.
Bez ogonów.Chyba że zatęsknimy, lub oni za nami.To się okaże.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

U nas na odwrót  :wink:  "Ogony" mile widziane, ale każde z dwojga dzieci z osobami towarzyszącymi, w osobnych mieszkaniach na poddaszu. Z osobnymi wejściami.
My na całym parterze bliźniaka  :smile: 

Tak wszyscy chcieliśmy, ale każde zachowuje swoją prywatność. Oczywiście przejście między mieszkaniami młodych jest  :wink: 

A potem?...
Potem symetryczny podział w pionie na dwie połówki, które są jednakowe.

----------


## bboba

Też chcemy się do tego klubu zapisać,choć jesteśmy przed 50(nieznacznie) i nie budujemy, tylko remontujemy stary, wiejski dom.Nowa ustawa pozwoliła nam wykupić mieszkanie i teraz je sprzedajemy, tylko te formalności ciągnął sie niesamowice  Zawsze marzyliśmy o kawałku ziemii i małym domku na starośc. Ten taki mały może nie jest, ze 150m  dół i poddasze teraz nieużytkowe, ale zaczynamy adaptację. Najpierw musimy przystosować go do zamieszkania. Na dzień dobry pękł nam piec a za około 2 tygodnie powinniśmy się z kilku względów tam wprowadzić. Zaczniemy od konserwacji i drobnych napraw elementów drewnianych ipoddasza i ocieplenia dachu. Piec mąż czymś tam pokleił, myślimy intensywnie o nowym, choć mieliśmy nadzieję, że to problem przyszłej jesieni. Chyba zdecydujemy się na piec na ekogroszek. kupiliśmy juz okna na wymianę. Dach a potem centralne to chyba najpilniejsze sprawy.

----------


## wojtek50

Witamy w klubie . Bardzo dużo sił i zdrówka życze do takiego przedsięwziecia . Ale potem satyswakcja gwarantowana .

----------


## galka

my też z jednym ''ogonem'' ale domek podzielony na dwie niezależne części a więc w miarę blisko i w miarę osobno

----------


## tomek1950

Witajcie, młodzi i zakręceni na remont.   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> no i po Świętach. Jak idą 50-letniej młodzieży roboty po Nowym Roku? karnawał bardzo przeszkadza?????
> 
> 
> Ty należysz do tej grupy?Czy tylko pytasz?


należę, należę...  :big grin:  
i to już z "ogonkiem"...  :big grin: 

Witam wszystkich pozostałych młodych budowniczych!!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Czy w wieku 50 lat budując domek to też sa uwzględniane dzieci , które razem z nami zamieszkają . Jak to jest


Osobiście nie liczę na to, ani nikomu nie radzę. W zasadzie nikomu z moich znajomych nie udało się zachować dzieci obok siebie na stare lata, mimo, że im domy pobudowali.
U mnie też się nie zapowiada, że chociaż jedno bliżej zostanie.
Na razie na wsi dom stale nie zamieszkały, ale to rodzinny dom mojej żony, od smierci teściów wszystkie wolne chwile tam spędzaliśmy i coś niecoś udawało się remontować. My tam wrócimy, ale bez dzieci, no chyba że będą przyjeżdżać na lato.
No ale cóż, u mnie Galicja.
Może pod W-wą byłoby inaczej.

----------


## ppp.j

> No ale cóż, u mnie Galicja.
> Może pod W-wą byłoby inaczej.


Hej myślisz że w środkowej Polsce to dzieci tylko przy rodzicach?  :Confused:   Ale co sie dziwić nas też wywiewało z domu tylko mieliśmy mniejsze możliwości. Widać tak musi być i należy sie cieszyć z ich samodzielności. Zresztą oni w większości to już dorosłe osoby choć dla nas jeszcze dzieci.  :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

> No ale cóż, u mnie Galicja.
> Może pod W-wą byłoby inaczej.


No co Ty? U nas też Galicja  :smile:

----------


## wojtek50

Ja mam pytanko do moich rówieśników . Jakiej muzyki słuchacie . Podpowiem ja przedewszystkim tej z lat 68-80 . Led Zeppelin Pink Floyd Deep Purple King Crimson . Yes . Coloseum ,Ufo Black Sabbat .Jetrch Taul
A wy .

----------


## bboba

je przy kompie gadu radio smak lat 80-tych. Niezły podkład pod artykuły z muratora  :smile:  Lubie poezje śpiwaną , ostatnio Bajora słucham i zawsze PHila Collinsa. I POd Budą Katie Melua

----------


## retrofood

wszystkim proponuję www.polskastacja.pl
a tu do wyboru, do koloru. spróbujcie.

----------


## HenoK

Stuk, puk !!!
Czy przyjmiecie do Klubu kolejnego 50-latka ?

----------


## wojtek50

Jak najbardziej . Witamy w klubie młodych duchem ,choć i jest może siwy włos na skroni .

----------


## tomek1950

Heńku, TY się pytasz? Cieszę się, że "dorosłeś"   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

teraz młodzież jakoś szybciej dorasta...  :big grin:

----------


## gkrzyszt

Witam wszystkich serdecznie

Ja góralka nizinna spod Łysicy bardzo prosze o przyjecie do klubu Rocznik jak najbardziej odpowiedni
Dzieki

----------


## retrofood

Witojcie gaździno w Klubie Straceńców!  :big grin:  
Jak Wy som spod Łysicy to mietłę jakąsik okrutną mocie chyba, co? Bo tu porzondek poćciwy trza naładzić, a to bestyje klubowe okrutnie mało piszom.
Tak, co oprócz budowania trza siem za wiosynne porzondkowanie zabrać.

----------


## gkrzyszt

> Witojcie gaździno w Klubie Straceńców!  
> Jak Wy som spod Łysicy to mietłę jakąsik okrutną mocie chyba, co? Bo tu porzondek poćciwy trza naładzić, a to bestyje klubowe okrutnie mało piszom.
> Tak, co oprócz budowania trza siem za wiosynne porzondkowanie zabrać.


Oj racje mocie panocku racje mietłe mom okrutna wymiecie wszstko byleby tylko chłopa nie wymietła bo szkoda bebyło dobry chłopina przecie ktos na te nowa chałupe musi zarobic...    a tak wogóle 
Dzieki serdeczne i pozdrwiam wszytkom młodziezy tu zgromadzonom  :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

a jak bedziemy grzecne do docie... sie przelecić???   :Lol:  (znacy tom mietłom!!!!  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## gkrzyszt

> a jak bedziemy grzecne do docie... sie przelecić???   (znacy tom mietłom!!!!


Łoj tak tak  z przyjemnościa   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## tomek1950

Jo tyż chcem się przelecieć.   :big grin:  
Tu som tylko takie fajne chopy i baby co dajom.  :oops:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Tu som tylko takie fajne chopy i baby co dajom.


Mietłom  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Tu som tylko takie fajne chopy i baby co dajom.   
> 
> 
> Mietłom



Nas, bohaterów... mietłom?   :Evil:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Nas, bohaterów... mietłom?


Przelecieć się chciałeś, a może jednak nie?   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :wink:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Nas, bohaterów... mietłom?      
> 
> 
> Przelecieć się chciałeś, a może jednak nie?


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Zawsze jest wybór:    :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> Zawsze jest wybór:


Na szczęście już sąsiadki mi niegroźne.   :big grin:

----------


## Sloneczko

Coś Ty im zrobił?   :ohmy:   :wink:

----------


## tomek1950

W tej chwili jestem w "komturii"   :big grin:  Najbliższa sąsiadka kilometr dalej.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gkrzyszt

witajcie
Super ze humory dopisuja trzeba sie bawic bo zycie krótki i za..... 
U mnie dzis byle jak noc nie przespana maz ma znowu kolke nerkowa a wiec noc w szpitalu efekt marny bolec nie przestaje i najgorsze ze to jeszcze pare godzin moze potrzymac a to  przeciez moja majmocniesza podpora jak zacznie niedomagac to klapa   :cry:  podobno wiara cuda czyni to wierze ze jutro bedzie lepiej Sory ale mosiałam sobie troche ponarzekac szkoda ze od poniedziałku zaczełam bp jaki poniedziałek taki cały tydzien podobno


Zdrowia zycze

----------


## retrofood

znam ten ból. sam rodziłem (kamyczka)

PS. Jaka jest różnica między czarownicą a czarodziejką?

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Estetyczna?

----------


## retrofood

> Estetyczna?


nieeeee    :big grin:

----------


## wojtek50

Czarodziejka ma 20 lat czarownica 50 lat

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

> Czarodziejka ma 20 lat czarownica 50 lat


No pisałem, że estetyczna...

----------


## Sloneczko

> U mnie dzis byle jak noc nie przespana maz ma znowu kolke nerkowa a wiec noc w szpitalu efekt marny bolec nie przestaje


Kup mężowi Debelizynę. To pasta ziołowa, o niebo lepsza w smaku od Fitolizyny i również o niebo skuteczniejsza. Powoli i systematycznie zamienia kamienie w piasek. Do tego środki rozkurczowe i powinno się poprawić, bo kamienie się zmniejszą. Lekarz nie proponował mężowi tego leku?

----------


## tomek1950

Najskuteczniejsza profilaktyka to piwo.  :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> witajcie
> Super ze humory dopisuja trzeba sie bawic bo zycie krótki i za..... 
> U mnie dzis byle jak noc nie przespana maz ma znowu kolke nerkowa a wiec noc w szpitalu efekt *marny bolec* nie przestaje i  
> 
> Zdrowia zycze


cały czas sie zastanawiam, czy tu naprawdę nie chodzi o to, że *bolec marny*, ale nie przestaje, znaczy żadnego błędu literowego nie ma  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał gkrzyszt
> 
>  witajcie
> Super ze humory dopisuja trzeba sie bawic bo zycie krótki i za..... 
> U mnie dzis byle jak noc nie przespana maz ma znowu kolke nerkowa a wiec noc w szpitalu efekt *marny bolec* nie przestaje i  
> 
> Zdrowia zycze
> 
> 
> cały czas sie zastanawiam, czy tu naprawdę nie chodzi o to, że *bolec marny*, ale nie przestaje, znaczy żadnego błędu literowego nie ma


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gkrzyszt

> Napisał gkrzyszt
> 
>  witajcie
> Super ze humory dopisuja trzeba sie bawic bo zycie krótki i za..... 
> U mnie dzis byle jak noc nie przespana maz ma znowu kolke nerkowa a wiec noc w szpitalu efekt *marny bolec* nie przestaje i  
> 
> Zdrowia zycze
> 
> 
> cały czas sie zastanawiam, czy tu naprawdę nie chodzi o to, że *bolec marny*, ale nie przestaje, znaczy żadnego błędu literowego nie ma



Ten bolec to jeszcze nie taki marny  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Kamyk ciagle jeszcze sie nie urodził ale opieka milych pielegniarek z oddziału podziałała i troche mniej boli   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Dzieki i miłego dnia

----------


## retrofood

Wiem, wiem, siostrzyczki umia byc miłe...
wiem cóś o tym, bom jeden na ich ponad dwadzieścia sztuk...  :big grin:

----------


## gkrzyszt

> Wiem, wiem, siostrzyczki umia byc miłe...
> wiem cóś o tym, bom jeden na ich ponad dwadzieścia sztuk...



toż to przecież już harem  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
a jak z kondycja   :Lol:   chociaz podobno trening robi mistrza

pozdrawiam

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> Wiem, wiem, siostrzyczki umia byc miłe...
> wiem cóś o tym, bom jeden na ich ponad dwadzieścia sztuk... 
> 
> 
> 
> toż to przecież już harem    
> a jak z kondycja    chociaz podobno trening robi mistrza
> ...


_ale łone nie som moje. Łone som obok.
Ale miłe być umiom._

----------


## gkrzyszt

Oj nieładnie nieładnie jaki to my przykład dajemy Czyzby to jeszcze swiateczne lenistwo wszystkich ogarneło i taka cisza tu trwa pora konczyc i do pracy.
A tak wogole to jak mineły Swieta ? Bo u mnie lenistwo totalne dzieci dały wolne wiec było  hulaj dusza piekła nie ma   :oops:  
Cieplutko pozdrawiam

----------


## wojtek50

Święta minely . Teraz czas na przygotowania to wiosennych prac na działeczce . I pozbawianie sie nadmiaru zimowego tłuszczyku , co nie jest łatwe . Aby pogoda dopisała . Hej ho hej ha do pracy by sie szło hej ho haj ha h.. j praca ta. Co robic -trzeba .

----------


## retrofood

jak mineły święta? U mnie jak zwykle, tzn. przechorowałem. Tyle, że tym razem zastrzyki se sam robiłem, więc nie musiałem tułać się po pogotowiach.
No i choruje dalej... Ale podobno do maja przejdzie...  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Przez kilka dni mieliśmy w domu 2 najstarszych wnuków. Wesoło było. Człowiek zapomina jak to jest z małymi dziećmi.

----------


## EDZIA

No i przyszła kryska na matyska. Dojrzałam już do bycia pełnoprawnym i pełnoletnim członkiem tego klubu  :big grin:  
Zatem witajcie   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

Heloł Arcydyrekcjo!!!
Myślę, że bedę wyrazicielem wszystkich członkiń i członków klubu, jeśli powiem, że to dla nas zaszczyt powitać w naszych skromnych progach tak znakomitą postać. No a z takiej okazji, to i nie ma grzechu, jeśli kapeczkę wątrobę się naruszy...



witaj, więc witaj i wypij naparsteczek z nami!  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Edziu w naszym zacnym gronie.   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## galka

Edzia ,ty się zastanów czy tu warto zgłaszać swój akces i czy nie lepie zostać u budujących czterdziestolatków bo panowie z tej piaskownicy przezywają babki po 50 od czarownic  :cry:

----------


## retrofood

> Edzia ,ty się zastanów czy tu warto zgłaszać swój akces i czy nie lepie zostać u budujących czterdziestolatków bo panowie z tej piaskownicy przezywają babki po 50 od czarownic


aaaa, teraz wg poprawności politycznej mówi się "wiedzące" (bo te do 50-tki to sa "jeszcze nie wiedzące"  :big grin:

----------


## galka

Ty lepiej  popatrz wyżej na post Wojtka50 -czarownice!

----------


## retrofood

> Ty lepiej  popatrz wyżej na post Wojtka50 -czarownice!


to chyba jednostkowy przypadek. Wojtek50 poczuł się pewnie jak Harry Potter...  :big grin:

----------


## wojtek50

Chciałbym chociaż w połowie umieć to co Harry Potter . Ale niestety czarować to mogę czasem swoja małżonkę . Lub przełożonych w pracy . A na codzień szara rzeczywistość i marzenia .

----------


## retrofood

> Chciałbym chociaż w połowie umieć to co Harry Potter . Ale niestety czarować to mogę czasem swoja małżonkę . Lub przełożonych w pracy . A na codzień szara rzeczywistość i marzenia .


*wojtek50* Ty tu nie siej defetyzmu na forum. bierz czem prędzej rzyć pod pachę i idź gdzieś kupić różdżkę, a jak nie będzie w okolicznych sklepach to możesz sobie też sam ją wystrugać. potem zacznij gdzieś w kąciku ćwiczyć i zobaczysz. Pójdzie samo!!! Wiara góry przenosi!!!

PS. To jest podobnie jak z autosugestią.
Spotkało się po latach dwóch kolegow z podstawówki. Dobrze by było oblać takie spotkanie, ale jeden trzymał się za policzek i jęczał, że go ząb boli. Próbował juz różnych srodków ale nic nie pomogło. Więc drugi mu poradził żeby zastosował metodę autosugestii. Jest prosta. Trzeba tylko cały czas sobie powtarzać: nie boli mnie ząb, nie boli mnie ząb, nie boli mnie ząb...
Po tym razem niedługim czasie spotkali się znowu i ten drugi pyta, jak sprawdziła się metoda autosugestii. Ten pierwszy był zachwycony. Wspaniała metoda - powtarzał. Nie tylko ząb mnie przestał boleć, ale w nocy własnej małżonce wykręciłem trzy numerki pod rząd. Cały czas powtarzałem sobie: nie moja żona, nie moja żona, nie moja żona...  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

Dzięki za miłe przyjęcie do tak zacnego grona.
A ja się pochwalę - dopiero teraz po skończeniu 50 lat zrealizowałam swoje wielkie marzenie - stanęłam na lodowcu i poszusowałam w dół i to niejeden raz.
Boska sprawa, niesamowite przeżycie, majestat tego miejsca i poczucie pokory wobec tej przestrzeni,

----------


## galka

Podziwiam i gratuluję formy i odwagi , jesteśmy z Ciebie dumni!

----------


## retrofood

> Dzięki za miłe przyjęcie do tak zacnego grona.
> A ja się pochwalę - dopiero teraz po skończeniu 50 lat zrealizowałam swoje wielkie marzenie - stanęłam na lodowcu i poszusowałam w dół i to niejeden raz.
> Boska sprawa, niesamowite przeżycie, majestat tego miejsca i poczucie pokory wobec tej przestrzeni,


... ale to ja i moja stopa jest* ponad* tym miejscem... jestem jak ptak, który przysiadł tylko na chwilę na szczycie aby sfunąć dostojnie ku dolinie... duży ptak, nie jakieś ledwo opierzałe pisklę... ono by tu nie doleciało... ach, tak czuli się pewnie pierwsi zdobywcy gór... ta wolność i poczucie, że codzienne problemy to nic naprzeciw tego ogromu natury...

(no jak, odgadłem ówczesny nastrój?  :big grin:  )

----------


## EDZIA

> ... ale to ja i moja stopa jest* ponad* tym miejscem... jestem jak ptak, który przysiadł tylko na chwilę na szczycie aby sfunąć dostojnie ku dolinie... duży ptak, nie jakieś ledwo opierzałe pisklę... ono by tu nie doleciało... ach, tak czuli się pewnie pierwsi zdobywcy gór... ta wolność i poczucie, że codzienne problemy to nic naprzeciw tego ogromu natury...
> 
> (no jak, odgadłem ówczesny nastrój?  )


Prawie odgadłeś mój nastrój, zresztą zobacz.... ta biało czerwona kropeczka to ja  :cool:  



A tak będę szusować kiedy przejdę do Klubu 60 latków.

----------


## retrofood

> A tak będę szusować kiedy przejdę do Klubu 60 latków.


a jest szansa, jest, bo to ocieplenie klimatu i cofanie się lodowców ponoć juz się zakończyło...  :big grin:

----------


## jaki

No to i ja się ujawnię, 7 lat temu jak przekroczylem 50siątkę
Ukrywałem się, bo moje pytania na forum świadczą o mnie jakbym 20stki nie przekroczył

----------


## retrofood

Witaj, witaj, *jaki*. Dobrze, że się ujawniłeś,  :big grin:   zostaniesz w takim razie potraktowany wyjatkowo ulgowo, jak będziesz pytał. A najlepiej pytaj w Klubie. Wtedy możesz liczyć na całkowitą tolerancję  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  .
Napisz, czy coś budujesz, czy remontujesz.

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj *jaki*, Tu sami swoi.   :big grin:  
Mnie zaraz stuknie 58.   :ohmy:

----------


## jaki

Wybudowaliśmy się w zeszłym roku.Przygodę z forum muratora zaczął mój mąż, teraz zostały sprawy babskie, i ja jego żona ciągnę temat ogrodowy. Tak że "jaki" to kobieta. Myślę że lekka zmyłka nie przyczyni się do wykluczenia mnie z budujących + pięćdziesięciolatków.Spotkać mnie można przede wszystkim w temacie ogrodowym. Choć Bóg mi świadkiem że wolałabym być chłopcem jak to śpiewała Kaja  :oops:

----------


## tomek1950

:big grin:   :big grin:  Nicki są mylące. "Kopernik była kobietą"   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## jaki

> Nicki są mylące. "Kopernik była kobietą"


Mój zięć z Mazur a raczej jak on mówi to z Warmii . Zięć mi się udał. W tym roku jedziemy w te okolice poznać jego włości dziadków

----------


## retrofood

> Wybudowaliśmy się w zeszłym roku.Przygodę z forum muratora zaczął mój mąż, teraz zostały sprawy babskie, i ja jego żona ciągnę temat ogrodowy. Tak że "jaki" to kobieta. Myślę że lekka zmyłka nie przyczyni się do wykluczenia mnie z budujących + pięćdziesięciolatków.Spotkać mnie można przede wszystkim w temacie ogrodowym. Choć Bóg mi świadkiem że wolałabym być chłopcem jak to śpiewała Kaja


czy wiesz, że rośliny sadzi się zielonym do góry???  :Wink2:

----------


## jaki

Kupiłam drzewka bez liści, i mam problem gdzie góra a gdzie dół  :Confused:

----------


## retrofood

> Kupiłam drzewka bez liści, i mam problem gdzie góra a gdzie dół


Poradzisz sobie.  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  my, młodzi, ale doświadczeni, mamy swojego czuja...  :Lol:

----------


## jaki

Wiara z tematu ogrodowego mi pomogła i wsadziłam dobrze, liście które pojawiły się w tym roku rosną od góry
"wiara' tj ludziska po poznańsku

----------


## tomek1950

> Wiara z tematu ogrodowego mi pomogła i wsadziłam dobrze, liście które pojawiły się w tym roku rosną od góry
> "wiara' tj ludziska po poznańsku


Zaś dobrze posadziłaś ale.   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## jea

> Wiara z tematu ogrodowego mi pomogła i wsadziłam dobrze, liście które pojawiły się w tym roku rosną od góry
> "wiara' tj ludziska po poznańsku


_wiara_ była, _wiara_ mówi itd
jak byłem w "_syfie_" na Krzesinach nie mogłem tego zrozumieć   :Confused:  
teraz, od czasu do czasu, też tak nadaje  :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## jaki

> Napisał jaki
> 
> Wiara z tematu ogrodowego mi pomogła i wsadziłam dobrze, liście które pojawiły się w tym roku rosną od góry
> "wiara' tj ludziska po poznańsku
> 
> 
> _wiara_ była, _wiara_ mówi itd
> jak byłem w "_syfie_" na Krzesinach nie mogłem tego zrozumieć   
> teraz, od czasu do czasu, też tak nadaje


 Z tymi Krzesinami to nas pokarało. Znajomi mają w pobliżu działkę pracowniczą, obecnie leczą się u neurologów.

----------


## zygmor

Dziękuję wszystkim którzy tu zaglądają.
Założyłem ten wątek nie wiedząc czy w ogóle się przyjmie, a tu już kilka lat trwa i potrwa, bo ciągle spotykam nowe twarze. Sam ostatnio raczej czytam niż się udzielam, ale to brak czasu i brak internetu w domu, ale obiecuję poprawę...

----------


## retrofood

Witamy, witamy Jego Wysokość Pana Prezesa!!!!!
Pozwalamy sobie Panie Prezesie, działać czasem w Pana Imieniu, szczególnie w kwestii przyjęć nowych członków i to tylko wtedy, kiedy sprawa nie ciepi zwłoki. Mamy nadzieję, że Pan Prezes nam tą samowolę daruje i nasze poczynania hurtem zaakceptuje.
A w zamian będziemy tak jak dotąd wiernie finansów strzec i dbać, aby takie decyzje pozostały nadal do wyłacznej kompetencji Pana Prezesa.
No i mamy nadzieję, że pozwoli nam Pan Prezes czasem wypić kusztyczek za zdrowie Pana Prezesa i na taką zgodę z pokorą oczekujemy.



Jak Pan Prezes widzi, obiekt jest przygotowany i oczekuje na pozytywną decyzję Pana Prezesa.
A my pozostajemy z nieustającym poważaniem.
wszystkie 50-latki.

----------


## tomek1950

Ciekawe, takiego specyfiku nie znam.   :oops:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Sam ostatnio raczej czytam niż się udzielam, ale to brak czasu...


No to, gratuluję, Panie Prezesie!   :big grin:

----------


## zygmor

Po prostu tu na wsi nie mam jeszcze internetu, choć wszystko co potrzebne zgromadziłem tylko monter człapie już drugi tydzień i ciągle coś nam przeszkadza.
Obiecuje częściej tu zaglądać

----------


## tomek1950

Kochane pięćdziesięciolatki, spotykamy sie niedługo w realu, i zanim sie spotkamy zajrzyjcie TU:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/bedzie-au...ki,t130876.htm

----------


## retrofood

no i ...  :big grin:

----------


## gkrzyszt

no i nuda nam sie tu wkrada ........... :wink:

----------


## retrofood

a co tam na Łysicy słychać?

----------


## tomek1950

Co na Łysicy nie wiem, alw na Mazurach budujemy autostradę   :Wink2:  czyli dojazd dla szambiarki   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Poszło sporo gruzu, a tego mam obecnie dostatek, i żwiru. Też własny. Dziś przetestetowane w praktyce. Trochę się ugięło$ pod kołami, ale minimalnie. Jak powiedział kierowca: g......na robota. Nie pytałem ile zarabia. Muszę wybudować POSia, bo zbankrutuję. Jeden kurs 130 zł, a ludziów czasami u nas dostatek.   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## gkrzyszt

> a co tam na Łysicy słychać?


Co tam na Łysicy to tez za bardzo nie wiem bo to odemnie ze 20 km. i wstyd sie przyznac ale nie ma czasu zeby popatrzec na ta górke  z bliska Jak narazie to znow sie zaczeło troche  knocic, zima sie niestety nieuchronnie zbliza a moja przeprowadzka do nowej chałupy oddala od jutra zaczynaja kłasc parkiet a gdzie malowanie, biały montaz, parapety wewnetrzne i kupa innych rzeczy i zeby mi tak fajnie nie było to moja 82 letnia tesciwa własnie złamała noge no a poza tym to reszta super i to nie prawda ze mam doła jak cholera
 pozdrawiam

----------


## jamles

> no i nuda nam sie tu wkrada ...........


tylko dlatego, że ja młody jestem   :oops:   i jak ryba głosu nie mam......jeszcze   :Lol:

----------


## gkrzyszt

> Napisał gkrzyszt
> 
> no i nuda nam sie tu wkrada ........... :wink:
> 
> 
> tylko dlatego, że ja młody jestem  :oops:  i jak ryba głosu nie mam......jeszcze  :lol:



A tak poza tym, oprocz tego głosu to  reszta sprawnie działa?  :lol:  :lol: 
no bo jak nie to przepiszemy do małolatów

pazdrawiam

----------


## retrofood

kurna, przygrzało tak, że ani wypić co, oprócz piwa... którego nie mam, a iść po piwo mi się nie chce... bo za gorąco...

----------


## gkrzyszt

> kurna, przygrzało tak, że ani wypić co, oprócz piwa... którego nie mam, a iść po piwo mi się nie chce... bo za gorąco...


Stary (sory dorosły) :lol: a nie wie co zrobic Kobite trza do sklepu posłac niech leci
a przecie nic gorszego nie ma jak sie pic chce :lol:  :lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> kurna, przygrzało tak, że ani wypić co, oprócz piwa... którego nie mam, a iść po piwo mi się nie chce... bo za gorąco...
> 
> 
> Stary (sory dorosły)  a nie wie co zrobic Kobite trza do sklepu posłac niech leci
> a przecie nic gorszego nie ma jak sie pic chce


żeby posłać, to trza mieć  :big grin:  
zaraza gdzieś pociekła i od niedzieli jej nie widziałem...

----------


## gkrzyszt

> Napisał gkrzyszt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał retrofood
> 
> ...


Trza wymienic na nowa moze ta bedzie w chałupie siedziała :lol: bo stary juz sie nie nauczy, jak ciekus jest to juz tak bedzie,cos o tym wiem, bo tysz  lubie se troche pociekac ,najlepi mi sie leci do wnoczkow oczywiscie ale gdzieinndzi tez lubie poleciec  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Trza wymienic na nowa moze ta bedzie w chałupie siedziała  bo stary juz sie nie nauczy, jak ciekus jest to juz tak bedzie,cos o tym wiem, bo tysz  lubie se troche pociekac ,najlepi mi sie leci do wnoczkow oczywiscie ale gdzieinndzi tez lubie poleciec


Jak myslisz, jakby se jednom 50-cio latniom wymienić na dwie po 25 lat, to nie bendzie moja strata?

----------


## Sloneczko

Byłaby, gdybyś wymienił na 4...  :big grin:

----------


## gkrzyszt

> Napisał gkrzyszt
> 
> Trza wymienic na nowa moze ta bedzie w chałupie siedziała :lol: bo stary juz sie nie nauczy, jak ciekus jest to juz tak bedzie,cos o tym wiem, bo tysz  lubie se troche pociekac ,najlepi mi sie leci do wnoczkow oczywiscie ale gdzieinndzi tez lubie poleciec  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> 
> Jak myslisz, jakby se jednom 50-cio latniom wymienić na dwie po 25 lat, to nie bendzie moja strata?


Ale beda tylko do popatrzenia  (te 25 latki) no bo zeby sie nie okazało ze ochota została a wola poszła dalej  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## retrofood

to one tylko na pochód by przyszły?  :ohmy:

----------


## TysiaT

WITAM SERDECZNIE 

Zawitałam tu w 2006 roku kiedy zaczynaliśmy budowę , 
Zostałam miło przyjęta do klubu .... i przestałam tu zaglądać , tak bardzo byliśmy z moją drugą połową  zajęci "budowaniem" i pracą  ,że nie starczało czasu na zaglądanie na forum 
Budowała co prawda ekipa, z różnych względów  ale organizowanie tego wszystkiego , odpowiadanie na pytania fachowców , ustalanie wielu rzeczy zaopatrywania w materiały, szukanie , wybieranie ...podłóg , płytek,  drzwi okien , kolorków i wielu  innych drobiazgów czasami spędzało sen z powiek , nie mówiąc o tym ile zabierało czasu zanim  coś konkretnego  zostało ustalone  ......wszyscy którzy budują wiedzą o czym piszę  .
Mieszkamy od grudnia 2007 i jest super 
Zostało co prawda jeszcze sporo pracy : tarasy , ogrodzenia , ogród... 
Ale już jest zdecydowanie spokojniej  i mogę poczytać o czym piszą tacy jak my " młodzi duchem " 
A piszą ciekawie z humorem   :big grin:   :big tongue:  
Życzę powodzenia i wytrwałości    :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big tongue:

----------


## retrofood

gdybyś zaglądała, to miałabyś... znacznie więcej czasu.
My nie takie problemy w try miga rozwiązujemy...

----------


## gkrzyszt

> gdybyś zaglądała, to miałabyś... znacznie więcej czasu.
> My nie takie problemy w try miga rozwiązujemy...



Prawdę mówi prawde , trza zagladac czesciej, tu na wszystko sa sposoby :D

----------


## TysiaT

I moja strata ..niestety 
 :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## apis50

> I moja strata ..niestety


Witaj TysiaT
Ty w grudniu wprowadziłaś się do nowego domu,ja zarejestrowałam się  na tym Forum.

Zaczęliśmy budowę w marcu tego roku.
Aktualnie docieplamy budynek z zewnątrz, w listopadzie poddasze.
Reszta na wiosnę bo już latem chcemy zamieszkać i przyjmować gości /domek na wsi/.Na kilka jeszcze lat tylko sezonowo.

Jak mam dość budowy to zaglądam do KLUBU 50
Sama nie potrafię opowiadać dowcipów czy anegdot ale bardzooooo poprawiają mi nastój.I przestaję do siebie gadać: "ty stara głupia babo,po co ci ta budowa i użeranie z fachowcami" Razniej,gdy się widzi,że inni budują i jeszcze humory im dopisują.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich cieplutko.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## retrofood

mam w domu następnego magistra...
a dopiero co z pampersem ganiał...  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> mam w domu następnego magistra...
> a dopiero co z pampersem ganiał...


Gratuluję Stachu. U mnie 2 x "magazynierki", a "klon", na sam koniec, odpuścił.   :Evil:

----------


## retrofood

coś klubowiczki (-e) chyba na grzybach siedzą, bo nikt nic nie pisze...  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> coś klubowiczki (-e) chyba na grzybach siedzą, bo nikt nic nie pisze...


Jabłka "upłynniam"   :Wink2:   i trochę winogron.   :big grin:

----------


## gabriela

> mam w domu następnego magistra...
> a dopiero co z pampersem ganiał...


U mnie wykluwa sie prawie teraz magister nauk ekonomicznych, na drugiego magistra prawa gospodarczego trzeba jeszcze 2 lata poczekac! Mlodszy chce w Warszawie szukac pracy, bo tam jego "Liebe" mieszka!
A tez dopiero pieluchy pralam!!

----------


## gkrzyszt

> coś klubowiczki (-e) chyba na grzybach siedzą, bo nikt nic nie pisze... :D


Wnuki niańcza toz to dopiero szczescie takie szkraby  choc czasem daja w kosc babci  :lol:

----------


## tomek1950

A miałem niedawno 3 doby dyżuru z 1,5 rocznym wnukiem. Super było. Bardzo fajnie być dziadkiem.  :smile:

----------


## Marek30022

> A miałem niedawno 3 doby dyżuru z 1,5 rocznym wnukiem. Super było. Bardzo fajnie być dziadkiem.


To ja mam lepiej. Stały dyżur 3,5 letnim synem.

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> A miałem niedawno 3 doby dyżuru z 1,5 rocznym wnukiem. Super było. Bardzo fajnie być dziadkiem. 
> 
> 
> To ja mam lepiej. Stały dyżur 3,5 letnim synem.


Z dziećmi swoimi to ja już miałem dyżury.  :smile: 
Teraz moje dzieci maja dzieci i czasami trzeba je wspomóc.   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Wymarli wszyscy!    [']
 :sad: 
Ponad dwa miesiące nikt nic nie napisał, ani jakie ciśnienie, jaki cholesterol, stolec... co jest?   :wink:

----------


## jamles

może i napisałbym coś, ale 10 miesięcy mi brakuje   :Confused:  
no chyba, że rocznik się liczy   :Roll:

----------


## Gosiek33

Witajcie

To może mnie przyjmiecie do swojej grupy? 5o już skończyłam   :Confused:  więc chyba się załapuję. Czytam forum od dwóch lat, ale więcej udzielam się w grupie piaseczyńskiej. Dom mam już   :Roll:   w stanie surowym zamkniętym. Teraz zima więc czekamy na nieco cieplejsze klimaty aby rozprowadzanie elektryki zacząć. Jak nie umrę obiecuję się udzielać. Choć ciekawie pisać nie potrafię, to czytać lubię i owszem   :big tongue:

----------


## Amelia 2

SERDECZNIE WITAM!
Kilka dni temu skończyłam pół wieku,  w październiku zrobiły się fundamenty pod moje wymarzone i -  mam nadzieję - ostateczne miejsce na ziemi więc dziś wpadłam na pomysł aby poszukać bratnich dusz i oto jestem  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Witaj, niedługo może założę własny dziennik, jak czas pozwoli   :Roll:   i powstawiam zdjęcia mojego miejsca.
Jak na dziś ten wątek mimo prób reanimacji jakoś zamarł albo zamarzł i nie odtajał   :Confused:

----------


## Amelia 2

Też myślałam o dzienniku, tym bardziej że szef niedługo wyjeżdza na 2-tyg. urlop i nie bedzie patrzył mi na ręce /w domu mój 15-letni młodzian nie dopuszcza mnie do kompa/ ale nie jestem zbyt gramotna i nie wiem jak się do tego zabrać, może ktoś życzliwy pomoże? Zawsze od komputera wolałam jakies dłubanie na powietrzu ale od kwietnia pracuję w biurze dużej firmy budowlanej   :Lol:  nie ma to jak sie ustawić na czas budowy  :Lol:  i 8 godzin spędzam przy monitorze, pomału ucząc się korzystać z niego i dla przyjemnych celów, nie tylko do wpisywania faktur  :Wink2: 
Gosiek33, jaki masz projekt domu?

----------


## Gosiek33

W tej zakładce znajdziesz podpowiedzi jak założyć swój dziennik, a potem i komentarze do niego

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dzienniki...o-dniu,f40.htm

Na razie możesz dziennik prowadzić bez zdjęć, ale nie ukrywam, że ze zdjęciami jest ciekawiej   :Lol:  

Mój domek to projekt Batuta z pracowni MTM Styl parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, ok 150 m2, ale więcej będzie w moim dzienniku, może wezmę się za niego   :Roll:   Najgorzej to zacząć, potem nieco z górki   :smile:

----------


## tomek1950

Witam, witam. Piszcie, nawet bez zdjęć. 
Instrukcje gdzie i jak pisać są na forum. Jak zamieszczać zdjęcia też. A w razie wątpliwości pytajcie starszych kolegów. 
Pozdrawiam
Tomek.

----------


## Gosiek33

Wzięłam się do roboty i na razie uzupełniam historię naszej budowy relacją fotograficzną    :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Brawo Gosiek.  :smile: 
Lecę czytać.

----------


## tomek1950

Brawo Gosiek.  :smile: 
Lecę czytać.

----------


## Amelia 2

Gosiek33, toż to wypisz-wymaluj moja sunia na zdjęciu  :Lol:  Ciekwe czy jest grupa budujących właścicieli yorków? A zwierzę to urodziwe , mądre i przydatne - nie dość że mało je, mało miejsca zajmuje, można wszędzie ze sobą zabrać i w torebce i na rowerze to i domu przypilnuje i szkodniki wytępi - moja ma na sumieniu 4 myszy wykopane w ogrodzie, zagryzione i jako martwe zakopane w ziemi  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Masz rację, że można założyć wątek budujących yorkowców   :Lol:  Na forum jest takich trochę z różnych stron kraju

moje to takie bardziej stróżujące, przynajmniej do czasu   :Wink2:  

najpierw trzeba intruza pogonić



a potem może nawet, w razie czego zwiać trzeba będzie  :Wink2:  



to mamuśka



a to córcia

----------


## Amelia 2

Moja jest identyczna jak córcia  :Lol:   Tylko grubsza, bo kocha jeść a teraz ma mało ruchu, no i wiek - to dostojna 5-letnia starsza pani, a przynajmniej maniery ma jak matrona. Po feriach może uda mi się dopaść kompa w domu, gdy latorośl będzie na kursie przygotowującym do egzaminu gimnazjalnego i wreszcie muszę nauczyć się wklejać zdjęcia  :Evil:

----------


## Gosiek33

To czekam na zdjęcia. Fotki moich psiaków są z przed roku, jeszcze gdy budowa nie ruszyła i miały sporo ruchu. Teraz ta młodsza zapasła się nieco i musiałam zmniejszyć jej racje żywieniowe bo ruchu mają mało   :Confused:

----------


## Amelia 2

Budowa stoi a mnie "nosi", patrzę w okno i tęsknym wzrokiem wyglądam oznak wiosny  :sad:  . Zakupiłam już porządne widły do karczowania zielska a wczoraj długo poszukiwaną przyczepkę   :Lol:  coby się nie prosić  gdy trzeba coś przewieźć, bo - jak mawiał mój ojciec " umiesz liczyć, to licz na siebie".

----------


## Gosiek33

i miał rację   :Wink2:  
Mnie też nosi, nie możemy nic na budowie robić, to założyłam w końcu dziennik budowy, i zaległe zdjęcia z budowy i z okolicy wstawiam tu i ówdzie. Trochę nas zaczyna rozkładać jakoweś choróbsko  :Evil:   a moglibyśmy dalej ciąć drewno do kominka   :Roll:

----------


## Amelia 2

W weekend  podobno ma być nawet do +10st   :Lol:  Czosnek + 7 rutinoscorbinów na noc, do tego okład z ciepłego ciała i powinno być dobrze, czego serdecznie życzę   :Wink2:

----------


## Gosiek33

Dzięki za porady, wypiliśmy jakiś teraflu i tak troszkę lepiej. Ma być cieplej, no w końcu, bo dziś straszny wygwizdów u mnie, na spacerku psy chciało mi porwać   :Wink2:  
a tak było wczoraj

_Stało się. Świstak Phil wyszedł z norki zobaczył swój cień i wrócił do pieleszy, co przepowiada jeszcze co najmniej sześć tygodni zimy. Kolejny Dzień Świstaka za nami._

 :Roll:

----------


## akrynia

SERDECZNIE WITAM!

Od niedawna czytam to forum , okazuje się że sporo tych 50-ek , a ja ciągle marudziłam , że na stare lata budowy nam się zachciało (mąż 52 , ja 50).Dużo jeszcze czasu przy naszym domku musimy poświecić , a to dlatego , że większośc prac robi małżonek - ja jako pomocnik . Mamy nadzieję , że następną zimę będziemy już  w nowym  !   i bedziemy żyć długo w zdrowiu  i szczęśliwie  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Amelia 2

Coś mało 50-latków ostatnio się tu udziela, zwłaszcza panów, ciśnienie skacze czy grypa zdziesiątkowała?  :Wink2:  Chociaż na tle innych "forumów" ,które odwiedzam ten jest najaktywniejszy i najciekawszy   :Lol:  ; budujący wg mojego projektu, budujące kobiety milczą jak zaklęte od kilku tygodni   :sad:

----------


## Amelia 2

Akrynia, czy Ty też budujesz się na wsi? Świeże powietrze, ruch w ogrodzie, może jeszcze własne warzywka i na pewno będziemy żyć długo i zdrowo  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

> Coś mało 50-latków ostatnio się tu udziela, zwłaszcza panów, ciśnienie skacze czy grypa zdziesiątkowała?  Chociaż na tle innych "forumów" ,które odwiedzam ten jest najaktywniejszy i najciekawszy   ; budujący wg mojego projektu, budujące kobiety milczą jak zaklęte od kilku tygodni


A co budujesz, pochwal się

----------


## Amelia 2

Planeta II z prac. Dobre Domy. Miał być mały domek, 135m2 ale że na wsi i synek dorasta więc pojazd też będzie jakiś miał, plus mój -  więc  garaż podwójny, do tego nad garażem strych podzielony na garderobę i pokój dla synusia na stół ping-pongowy, jakiś sprzęt treningowy i zrobiło się tego 300m2 powierzchni   :Mad:  Podoba mi się w nim to, że ma częściowo zadaszony taras  /kawka w czasie ciepłego deszczyku  :Lol:  /, spiżarkę, pokój dla babci na dole i sporo pomieszczeń gospodarczych, chociaż z zewnątrz może nie najpiękniejszy  :Confused:

----------


## Gosiek33

Oj to rozmach masz, że ho, ho   :Lol:   ze 135 rozciągnąć się na 300 to nie byle co   :Roll:

----------


## akrynia

> Akrynia, czy Ty też budujesz się na wsi? Świeże powietrze, ruch w ogrodzie, może jeszcze własne warzywka i na pewno będziemy żyć długo i zdrowo


 Tak ,na wsi ,ale mój domek ma około 200 ,owszem warzywka swoje ,owoce też swoje   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Jestem, jestem.  :smile:  Wprawdzie tylko remontuję, ale staram sie udzielać. 
Jabłonki własne są, winorośle rosna, a będzie w tym roku sporo więcej - taka prawdziwa winnica na południowym stoku... 
Wykańczają mnie prace wykończeniowe.
Jednak byle do przodu. 
Pozdrawiam młodzież.   :big grin:  
T.

----------


## Gosiek33

Też czuję się pozdrowiona, choć nie tak młodam jak *Akrynia*   :Confused:

----------


## Amelia 2

> Oj to rozmach masz, że ho, ho    ze 135 rozciągnąć się na 300 to nie byle co


W opisie jest: niewielki domek o powierzchni użytkowej 133 m2  :Lol:  - te conajmniej  2 m2 zyskam budując mur gr. 24cm + ocieplenie z zewnątrz zamiast 36cm jak zaleca projektant - a nie podają powierzchni całkowitej żeby ludzi nie straszyć   :Lol:  A pomieszczenia typu gospodarcze, kotlownia, strych, garderoba też przecież trzeba wykończyć   :Wink2:

----------


## Amelia 2

> Napisał Amelia 2
> 
> Akrynia, czy Ty też budujesz się na wsi? Świeże powietrze, ruch w ogrodzie, może jeszcze własne warzywka i na pewno będziemy żyć długo i zdrowo 
> 
> 
>  Tak ,na wsi ,ale mój domek ma około 200 ,owszem warzywka swoje ,owoce też swoje


Te 200m2 to pow. uzytkowa czy całkowita?  :Roll:

----------


## akrynia

> Napisał akrynia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Amelia 2
> 
> ...


   użytkowa   :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

No to Akrynia też masz niezły metraż do wykańczania  :Lol:   :Lol:  Zamówiłam już dziś beton komórkowy H+H - zawsze to jakiś kroczek do przodu - bo od 13 lutego będą podwyżki o 1 - 1,20 na sztuce. Pracuję w dużej firmie budowlanej stawiajacej i remontującej obiekty państwowe - szkoły, szpitale... która materiały zamawia bezpośrednio u producentów i przedstawiciel H+H właśnie u nas był i powiedział o podwyżce, która ma pokryć straty zimowe, no i prąd dla firm zdrożał o 40 % więc chyba nie ma co marzyć o tym że będzie taniej  :sad:

----------


## Gosiek33

To zmartwiłaś mnie okrutnie   :cry:    Betonu to nie potrzebuję ale parę innych rzeczy to i owszem. Wiesz jeszcze o innych skokach cenowych?

----------


## Amelia 2

Na razie nie, ale w miarę napływu nowych informacji będę się dzielić.

----------


## Gosiek33

dzięki

----------


## Amelia 2

Hej, młodzieży jutro zapowiada się nam wyjątkowo  ciepły wiosenny dzień w środku zimy  :Lol:  Proponuję widły, grabie, sekatory w dłoń i na działki rozruszać kości   :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

:big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## lila123

Witajcie. Latem stuknie mi 52 latka i dopiero teraz myślę o własnym domku. Dla mnie i dla syna (12 lat). Powód - owdowiałam i wiele sie w moim życiu zmieniło a ze "starego" pozostało jedno marzenie maleńki domek z maleńkim ogródkiem. Na razie myślę i rozglądam się za rozsądnym projektem dla dwojga - wpadł mi w oko domek "pierwsze róże" Muratora. Nie wiem tylko czy jako osoba samotna, bez męskiego wsparcia mam się zmierzyć z tym wyzwaniem. Na razie marzę i dobrze mi z tym - ot powód na wykrzesanie chęci do dalszego życia.. Może ktoś orientuje się jak to w rzeczywistości wygląda z tmi kosztami podanymi w projektach - trochę się boję - no, nawet mocno. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

> Hej, młodzieży jutro zapowiada się nam wyjątkowo  ciepły wiosenny dzień w środku zimy  Proponuję widły, grabie, sekatory w dłoń i na działki rozruszać kości


O kosie (na sztorc oczywiscie) zapomniałas..  :Wink2:

----------


## Gosiek33

*lila123* witaj na forum Niejeden singiel dom buduje patrz tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/post30180...motnie#3018028

Jeśli chodzi o koszty to zawsze wychodzi więcej niż mniej   :cry:   Musisz obliczyć swoje aktywa i podjąć decyzje tak czy nie. Ale budowa nie jest zła, pcha życie naprzód. Wcześnie, czy później uda Ci się. Masz syna więc pewnie niedługo będzie osobiście brał udział w budowie   :Roll:  Trzymam kciuki

----------


## tomek1950

Witaj Lila. Zamień marzenia w dom. Masz juz działkę?

----------


## lila123

Jeszcze nie. Na razie mam "widoki" na trochę gotowki. Do bloków mnie nie ciągnie. Ja "dziołcha ze wsi", całe życie spędziłam w domu z ogrodem i obawiam się, że pomimo "wygód' to będę się czuła jak w więzieniu.

----------


## Amelia 2

Witam bratnią duszyczkę  :Lol:  Mamy wiele wspólnego - zaczęłam jesienią swoje zmagania budowlane jako singiel /ładnie to się teraz nazywa  :Lol:  /, mieszkam z 15-letnim synem, który jednak jako dusza artystyczno-komputerowa nie rwie się do pracy fizycznej  :cry:  na szczęście mam i drugiego już 26-letniego bardziej fizycznego lecz już samodzielnego i mało czasowego, ale chętnego do pomocy  :Lol:  Wychowałam się w domu z ogrodem ale złośliwy los wrzucił mnie do bloku, gdzie rzeczywiście czuję się jak zwierzę w klatce  :cry:  2 lata temu kupiłam działeczkę w ogródkach rodzinnych, ale to nie to co kawka na tarasie swojego domku, nawet w szlafroku... Na pewno trudniej jest kobiecie, fachmani też różnie traktują - jeden pomoże, inny oszuka  :sad:  Ale cel dodaje skrzydeł  :Lol:

----------


## lila123

Amelio dzięki za słowa otuchy. Ciekawam jak duży domek budujesz, ja na razie nie mogę znależć projektu (poza wspomianym wyżej) który spełniałby moje oczekiwania tj. mały - czyt. tani zarówno w budowie jak i w późniejszej eksploatacji. no i cobym sobie poradziła z obsługą a jednocześnie zaspokoiła swoje potrzeby - salonik, kominek, garaż  z miejscem na 'skarby'. Wbrew pozorom to nie takie proste ale nie tracę nadziei i nadal szukam. Może coś Ci wpadło w oko, chętnie podpatrzę i posłucham bardziej doświadczonej osóbki Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Gosiek33

Lila skąd jesteś, jeśli Warszawy blisko to mam kilka katalogów z projektami domów (mnie juz niepotrzebne   :Wink2:  ) i mogę je sprezentować

----------


## Amelia 2

Mój domek będzie większy niż planowałam, ponieważ moja mama która ma z nami mieszkać- sponsorka działki,  chciała mieć pokój i łazienkę z prysznicem na dole, dodatkowy gościnny pokój dla brata z Hameryki a  ja lubię skosy więc chciałam poddasze użytkowe do tego podwójny garaż, żeby synuś też miał w przyszłości gdzie swój pojazd trzymać ... i wyszło tego spoooro  :sad:  
Fajne są projekty Agatka 119m2 i Iskierka 105m2 z HB Studio.

----------


## lila123

Gratuluję i domku i sponsorów  :Wink2:

----------


## Amelia 2

Od dziś  przez conajmniej tydzień szef na urlopie  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   Zaczęłam zakładać album ale strasznie wolno ładują mi się zdjęcia, czy to normalne?  :cry:

----------


## lila123

Niestety nie pomogę bom cienias w tej materii   :cry: , niemniej z niecierpliwością czekam na rezultaty Twojej pracy  :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

> Od dziś  przez conajmniej tydzień szef na urlopie     Zaczęłam zakładać album ale strasznie wolno ładują mi się zdjęcia, czy to normalne?


Możesz krok po kroku opisać co robisz? Bo tak trudno wyrokować czemu. Może wystarczy zmniejszyć wielkość zdjęcia np. na 640    :Roll:

----------


## Amelia 2

Coś udało mi się stworzyć, a przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje  :Lol:   Album pt.Amelia2 PlanetaII, może uda się Wam go zobaczyć. Zdjęć zmniejszać jeszcze nie umiem, ale wszystko przede mną...

----------


## Gosiek33

nic nie mogę znaleźć   :Confused:   Otwórz  swoją stronę ze zdjęciami, skopiuj adres i wklej go tu, może tak coś zobaczymy   :Roll:

----------


## Amelia 2

Czas pracy mi się kończy, więc na razie podam gdzie to powinno być  :Wink2:   Onet.pl.Foto,  Hobby, czas wolny,  dom-mieszkanie.
Jutro będą psiaczki i roślinki  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

o to znalazłam, super. Biorę się więc za oglądanie. pozdrowienia

to ten album:

http://foto.onet.pl/dem9v,o1obvw0sgga4,u.html

----------


## Gosiek33

Szkoda tego utopionego ,,kamyka" jak znalazł będzie potem do aranżacji ogrodu, lub pocięty na ścieżce ułożony mógł być   :Roll:

----------


## Amelia 2

Nie mogę sobie darować że nie było mnie przy zasypywaniu- ten- że go nie nazwę- "zasypywacz" umawiał się ze mną na środę a przyjechał o świcie we wtorek, oczywiście mnie nie zawiadamiajac co niezbyt świadczy o jego wiarygodności.Kto wie co jeszcze jest w tym piachu...W życiu nie pozwoliłabym na zakopanie tak cennego towaru  :cry:  Ten kamyczek co jest na wierzchu też był wkopany i usilnie próbowali go wbić zagęszczarką, ale wścibska baba przyszła, zobaczyła i kazała wyciągnąć. Facet wmawiał mi że to nie on go przywiózł, musiał być tu wczesniej i pod wpływem drgań zagęszczarki wysunął się na powierzchnię  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
http://foto.onet.pl//dem9v,o1obvw0sg...p,u.html#i37hp

----------


## Gosiek33

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

Z dnia na dzień robię się coraz mądrzejsza  :Lol:  umiem już robić albumy, podawać linki do zdjęć, tylko nie mam pojęcia jak wklejać zdjęcia na forum  :cry:

----------


## HenoK

> Z dnia na dzień robię się coraz mądrzejsza  umiem już robić albumy, podawać linki do zdjęć, tylko nie mam pojęcia jak wklejać zdjęcia na forum


Tak :


```

```

To co jest w *kodzie* "zdobywasz" poprzez funkcję "Kopiuj adres obrazka" - po najechaniu wskaźnikiem myszy na obrazek o nacisnięcie prawego klawisza myszy (w Firefoxie)  :smile: .
Efekt :

----------


## Amelia 2

Jednak mężczyźni też tu są, tylko nie odzywają się zdominowani przez płeć piękną  :Roll:

----------


## Amelia 2

:cry:

----------


## Amelia 2

Czyżby się udało? dzięki wielkie  :Lol: 
Mam nadzieję że tego maluszka uda się wyciągnąć  :ohmy:

----------


## Gosiek33

gratulacje, zdjęcie jest!

To co jednak kamyczek wyciągasz   :cool:  ?

----------


## Amelia 2

Akurat ten jest blisko brzegu i dał się obkopać - myślę że koparką powinno dać się go wyciągnąć, najtrudniej będzie z tym na środku bo kopałam i kopałam i do jego krawędzi się nie dokopałam, jakby coraz bardziej się rozszerzał  :cry:  Nie mam ochoty go zostawiać, powalczę jak wszystko rozmarznie i zapytam mądrzejszych co da się zrobić. A swoją drogą jeszcze widłami podziubię i sprawdzę czy nie ma blisko powierzchni jeszcze jakiegoś cuda...
Dodałam do albumu zdjęcia psiaków  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

pędzę oglądać

----------


## Gosiek33

Po ci kot, skoro myszołapy masz dwa   :Lol:   To całą hodowlę prowadzisz. I to dwa razy po piątce, ho ho, niejeden hodowca by tak chciał. Moja sunia miała czwórkę. Jak na razie nie mam warunków dla kolejnych maluch, choć chciałabym przeżyć to choć jeszcze raz. Dorastające szczeniaki to sama rozkosz   :Lol:   Zostawiłaś sobie tylko jedną córeczkę? i to na razie koniec? Pięciopsiaczki w brzuszku to dopiero fota   :cool:

----------


## Amelia 2

Żadnego sobie nie zostawiłam, z ostatnia sunią, którą musiałam przetrzymać do 3 m-cy bo leciała do Kanady gryzły się straszliwie, ale to córcia zaczynała, wredziocha jedna -   :Wink2:   z tym kotem mieszkałam tylko przez jakiś czas, a tak wogóle to mam alergię na koty i na właścicieli kotów też  :Wink2:

----------


## Gosiek33

To chyba tak dziewczyny mają, moja też matkę po kątach rozstawia. Wredne jakieś   :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

> Żadnego sobie nie zostawiłam, z ostatnia sunią, którą musiałam przetrzymać do 3 m-cy bo leciała do Kanady gryzły się straszliwie, ale to córcia zaczynała, wredziocha jedna -    z tym kotem mieszkałam tylko przez jakiś czas, a tak wogóle to mam alergię na koty i na właścicieli kotów też


Mam psa i Twój alergen. Wiekową dość kocicę. Przykro, że masz alergię na moją osobę.  :wink:

----------


## Amelia 2

No nie, nie na wszystkich, głównie na podstarzałych playbojów  :Lol:   Koty lubię ale nie mogę z kotem mieszkać w jednym domu  :sad:

----------


## Amelia 2

Wojażując w ub. roku na południu Polski zobaczyłam fajny domeczek w budowie 

Zdjęcia z komórki nie oddają rzeczywistości- toż to niczym zamek krzyżacki z basztami, szerokim podjazdem  dla osobistości; pewnie budowany z kredytu  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> No nie, nie na wszystkich, głównie na podstarzałych playbojów   Koty lubię ale nie mogę z kotem mieszkać w jednym domu


Dziękuje Amelio. Uświadomiłaś mi, że jestem playboyem.   :Lol:  
A domeczek prawie jak moja komturia.   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  Krzyżak na południu Polski? Niewiarygodne.

----------


## Sloneczko

Pewnie jakaś biskupia chatynka  :big grin:

----------


## Amelia 2

[quote="tomek1950"

Dziękuje Amelio. Uświadomiłaś mi, że jestem playboyem.   :Lol:  

Nie wiem dlaczego utożsamiasz się z tym - niezbyt chlubnym typem facetów, czytałam Twój dziennik i wyglądasz mi na normalnego  :Wink2:  Wcale nie twierdzę że każdy facet z kotem to playboy

----------


## Amelia 2

Czyżbym wystraszyła 50-latków? To może więcej nie będę się odzywać  :cry:

----------


## Gosiek33

Myślisz, że tacy strachliwi, niejedno już w życiu widzieli i przeżyli   :cool:   Ale jakoś chyba zmęczeni   :Wink2:

----------


## Amelia 2

Nie dość że zmęczeni to i drażliwi jacyś co poniektórzy  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

[quote=Amelia 2][quote="tomek1950"

Dziękuje Amelio. Uświadomiłaś mi, że jestem playboyem.   :Lol:  

Nie wiem dlaczego utożsamiasz się z tym - niezbyt chlubnym typem facetów, czytałam Twój dziennik i wyglądasz mi na normalnego  :Wink2:  Wcale nie twierdzę że każdy facet z kotem to playboy[/quote]

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Mam jeszcze psa, więc to się wyrównuje i dlatego sądzę, o ile wolno samemu się oceniać, jestem dość normalny.   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam z "komturii"
Tomek + Dinar + Myszka

----------


## akrynia

to na poprawienie samopoczucia!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
http://www.paczekdlaciebie.pl/92559
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

dzięki zjadłam i wysłałam dalej   :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

Mój szef się rzucił i przyniósł całą paczkę - wypada po 3 na głowę, chyba trzeba będzie po tych kaloriach społecznie poodśnieżać osiedle  :Lol:  
Życzę wszystkim smacznego!  :Wink2:

----------


## Amelia 2

Wykorzystując ostatnie dni zimy i zamarzniętą ziemię chciałam zgromadzić na działce zakupiony już budulec, samochód bez problemów wjechał, ale wyjeżdżał jak osobówką - skręcając nie zrobił najazdu łukiem z zapasem, w dodatku zatrzymał się tuż przed podjazdem na drogę niewysokim wprawdzie tylko ok. 0,5 m ale ośnieżonym i efekt widać na zdjęciach
 
tylne koła zsunęły się do rowu i zniosło go na ogrodzenie

zdemolowany róg płota, piach sypany już po fakcie, wcześniej kierowca nie widział potrzeby
zorana działka sąsiada no i moje nieszczęsne ogrodzenie  :cry:

----------


## Gosiek33

*Sloneczko*
nowy avatarek ? piękny ten kominek, co to wizualizacja, czy u Ciebie tak przytulnie

----------


## Amelia 2

Przyjechał na pomoc wielki spych


sam wpadł do rowu po drugiej stronie drogi, zeszło się pół wsi, bo wreszcie coś się dzieje  :Lol:  Spychacz starej daty i słabej siły nie mógł się wygrzebać, rozorał cały rów, w końcu znajomy "miastowy", który od roku mieszka na wsi wymyślł żeby linę przywiązać do drzewa i podnosząc łychę maszyneria podniosła się do góry, pod koło nawrzucali moje bloczki fundamentowe  :Mad:  i dopiero wyjechał. 4 godziny tak się ciągali, w miedzyczasie śnieg zaczął się topić i już nie ma nadziei na dalsze dostawy a zostały  jeszcze "tylko" 34 palety   :Lol:  Jakby tego było mało, przywiezione połówki BK podczas rozładunku się poobijały, co oczywiście reklamowałam i obiecali wymienić jak da się wjechać, co pewnie bedzie możliwe około maja...  :sad:

----------


## Gosiek33

Amelia2

Fajnie, że zaczynasz. Załóż sobie koniecznie dziennik budowy i komentarze tu masz instrukcje jak to zrobić   :Lol:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/prosze-o-...owy,t72765.htm

http://forum.muratordom.pl/opis-jak-...rzy,t67202.htm

----------


## Amelia 2

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Zacząć to bym i chciała ale jak widać nie jest to łatwe a pierwszy dzień urlopu już zmarnowany  :cry:

----------


## Gosiek33

Faktycznie niewesoło się zaczęło  :Roll:  Ale tak czy siak dziennik załóż

----------


## Sloneczko

> *Sloneczko*
> nowy avatarek ? piękny ten kominek, co to wizualizacja, czy u Ciebie tak przytulnie


To akurat gifek  :smile: 
Nasz kominek już stoi i działa i też ma podstawę z kamieni, ale jeszcze nie jest skończony  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

to zdjęcie by się przydało   :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

Takiego niegotowego?

  :oops:

----------


## Gosiek33

Co z tego, ale klimatyczny jest, a co to za sowa w kącie?
I z czego  jest półokrągła ściana?

----------


## Amelia 2

Zaczęłam dziennik  :Lol:  ale chyba coś z komentarzami mi nie wyszło  :cry:

----------


## Gosiek33

Super pędzę   :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

Próbuję jeszcze raz  :Wink2:

----------


## tomek1950

Mój kominek, po przebudowie jest cały z kamieni. Działa trochę jak piec. Rozgrzewa się powoli i powoli stygnie.

----------


## Gosiek33

a zdjęcie gdzie   :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

> a zdjęcie gdzie


Będzie obiecuję, tylko internet mi nawala i nie mogę go wysłac.

----------


## Sloneczko

> Co z tego, ale klimatyczny jest, a co to za sowa w kącie?
> I z czego  jest półokrągła ściana?


Sowa, która przycupnęła przypadkiem już odfrunęła na półkę  :wink: 

Poszła sobie również dębowa, klejona niby-decha, na rzecz litej z drewna iglastego, która być może kiedyś ładnie popęka  :smile: 

Półokrągła "ściana", czyli czopuch (tak?) jest złożona z 2 odlanych kawałków szamotki i pokryta tynkiem mieszanym z gliną. Będziemy ją malować na biało.

Ale kamienie mi spaprali  :sad:  Miały mieć naturalne kształty, to pocięli je w trójkąty, bo tak łatwiej. Nie dam im do zbudowania drugiego kominka   :Evil:  






> Mój kominek, po przebudowie jest cały z kamieni. Działa trochę jak piec. Rozgrzewa się powoli i powoli stygnie.


*Tomku*, czy Twój kominek podczas palenia cały jest ciepły?
U nas kamienie są zimne, tylko ta góra z szamotki się rozgrzewa.
Tak ma być?

----------


## Amelia 2

Piękniusi ten kominek, a czopuch jest super w tym kolorze, przynajmniej na zdjęciu  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Gdybyś nie powiedział, nie zauważyłabym tych trójkątów   :Wink2:   ale faktycznie jak już wiesz to denerwujące, pocieszeniem jest, że człowiek do wszystkiego się przyzwyczaja   :Roll:  Natomiast ściana szamotowa z tynkiem zmieszanym z gliną wygląda super. Tak czy inaczej kominek piękny i nietuzinkowy. Ciekawa jestem jak wyglądać będzie ta belka nad kominkiem bo tu na fotce jej nie widzę   :cool:

----------


## tomek1950

Uff...   :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

i Ty to tak sam   :ohmy:   superrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Amelia 2

A jak spłaszczałeś te kamienie, u mnie na polu same okrągłe  :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

> Gdybyś nie powiedział, nie zauważyłabym tych trójkątów    ale faktycznie jak już wiesz to denerwujące, pocieszeniem jest, że człowiek do wszystkiego się przyzwyczaja   Natomiast ściana szamotowa z tynkiem zmieszanym z gliną wygląda super. Tak czy inaczej kominek piękny i nietuzinkowy. Ciekawa jestem jak wyglądać będzie ta belka nad kominkiem bo tu na fotce jej nie widzę


"Belka", ta stara klejona dębowa, jest na poprzedniej fotce. Teraz jest zdjęta i będzie, jak pisał*A*m  :wink:  z litego drewna iglastego  :smile: 

Zastanawiam się, ponieważ kamienie to łupek, czy nie dałoby się wydłutować w tych dużych, trójkątnych rowki i włożyć w nie fugę? Tak by te kamole o sztucznym kształcie trochę "unaturalnić".

Co o tym myślicie?

*Tomek*, sam zbudowałeś kominek?   :ohmy:   Klimatyczny, piękny!

----------


## tomek1950

> A jak spłaszczałeś te kamienie, u mnie na polu same okrągłe


Moje kamienie to różnokolorowe granity. Też były okrągłe. 
Trzeba je mocno ścisnąć.  :wink:   Najlepiej po podgrzaniu wrzątkiem.  :wink:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

A na poważnie, młotek 5 kg i "łup" jak siekierą. Ładnie większość pęka.

----------


## Gosiek33

> Zastanawiam się, ponieważ kamienie to łupek, czy nie dałoby się wydłutować w tych dużych, trójkątnych rowki i włożyć w nie fugę? Tak by te kamole o sztucznym kształcie trochę "unaturalnić".
> 
> Co o tym myślicie?
> 
> *Tomek*, sam zbudowałeś kominek?    Klimatyczny, piękny!


to pomoże, ale najpierw gdzieś z boku spróbuj jak daje się wyłupywać   :Roll:

----------


## Sloneczko

Trochę kamyczków zostało, właśnie takich mniejszych, które wolałabym widzieć na obudowie, psia kostka   :Evil:   Na nich spróbuję, ale obawiam się że mogą się odłupywać płatami i nic z tego nie będzie  :sad:

----------


## tomek1950

[quote="Sloneczko"]


> *Tomku*, czy Twój kominek podczas palenia cały jest ciepły?
> U nas kamienie są zimne, tylko ta góra z szamotki się rozgrzewa.
> Tak ma być?


Mój nagrzewa się mniej więcej od połowy wkładu w górę. 
Rozprowadzenie jest na poddasze i do 2 sąsiednich pomieszczeń. Temperatura w chałupie waha się pomiędzy 19 rano i 21 pod koniec palenia.

----------


## Gosiek33

> Trochę kamyczków zostało, właśnie takich mniejszych, które wolałabym widzieć na obudowie, psia kostka    Na nich spróbuję, ale obawiam się że mogą się odłupywać płatami i nic z tego nie będzie


moja męża popatrzyła i orzekła, że się nie uda   :Confused:  się rozwalić może cała obudowa  :Roll:  Chyba, że tarczą do kamienia na szlifierce kontowej uda Ci się ponacinać rowki pod fugę tylko kurz będzie okrutny   :Evil:  A żeby efekt był odpowiedni to jeszcze troszkę rogów w tych trójkątach trzeba by powygryzać. Bezpieczniej będzie przyzwyczaić się do tego   :Wink2:

----------


## Sloneczko

*Gosiu*, lubię ten swój kominek bardzo, tylko po prostu żal mi że naturalny kamień potraktowano jak płytę  :sad: 
Pozdrowienia dla Męża, bo takie samo zdanie ma mój  :wink: 

*Tomku*, dzięki  :smile:  Ja głupia zawsze sobie wyobrażałam, że ławeczka przy kominku służy do tego, by na niej siąść i grzać się, a tu się okazuje że trzeba by ją instalować dużo wyżej  :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

> zawsze sobie wyobrażałam, że ławeczka przy kominku służy do tego, by na niej siąść i grzać się, a tu się okazuje że trzeba by ją instalować dużo wyżej


  :Roll:  to ja też taka mądra byłam aż do Twojego postu  :oops:  teraz zaczynam kumać, że ławeczka to dobra na przypiecku, przy piecu kaflowym co cały z szamotu zrobiony jest, a kominek to grzeje tylko do przodu i do góry   :Roll:

----------


## EDZIA

> Napisał Sloneczko
> 
> zawsze sobie wyobrażałam, że ławeczka przy kominku służy do tego, by na niej siąść i grzać się, a tu się okazuje że trzeba by ją instalować dużo wyżej 
> 
> 
>   to ja też taka mądra byłam aż do Twojego postu  teraz zaczynam kumać, że ławeczka to dobra na przypiecku, przy piecu kaflowym co cały z szamotu zrobiony jest, a kominek to grzeje tylko do przodu i do góry


Witam miłe, zacne grono.
Dawno mnie tu nie było choć już po 51 roczku jestem na świeżo  :Wink2:  
*Słoneczko, Tomeku* bardzo klimatyczne są  Wasze kominki.

Ja mam połączenie pieca kaflowego z kominkiem tzn. kominek obudowany kaflami i u mnie czasem  nie można siedzieć na ławeczce, bo tak gorąco. 
Od ławeczki ( dość nisko zainstalowanej) w zwyż kominek gorący.
No to wiosna idzie..chyba  :Wink2:

----------


## Gosiek33

Łoł, bo ty co piec cały masz   :Lol:

----------


## EDZIA

> Łoł, bo ty co piec cały masz


Nie całkiem coś takiego mam:

----------


## Gosiek33

Widziałam, widziałam i podziwiam - no przecież to piec cały   :Lol:  co prawda nad kominkowymi kaflami już ściana ale też chyba na szamocie? Ale i tak widać to dopiero po bliższym przyjrzeniu się   :Wink2:

----------


## Amelia 2

> Napisał Amelia 2
> 
> A jak spłaszczałeś te kamienie, u mnie na polu same okrągłe 
> 
> 
> Moje kamienie to różnokolorowe granity. Też były okrągłe. 
> Trzeba je mocno ścisnąć.   Najlepiej po podgrzaniu wrzątkiem.


Już się rozglądam za jakimś dużym kotłem, może jak je pogotuję to zmiękną?  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Amelia 2
> 
> ...


Zmiękną, tylko pamiętaj o dodaniu przypraw. Pieprz, sól do smaku, ziele angielskie, Tak ze 3 ziarenka na kilogram, listek bobkowy i koniecznie zioła prowansalskie. Na koniec trochę czosnku. Wywar można użyć do innego dania, a kamyki pyszne.   :big grin:  


Co ja za głupoty piszę? To chyba z radości, że strop w łazienkach ułożony. Trzeba tylko listwy zamontować.  :big grin:

----------


## ellisa

hej,hej qrde ledwo was znalazłam

----------


## ellisa

ale ten czas leci,dołaczyłam w 2006,a to juz 2009,wy dalej budujecie,ja juz koncze,mam nadzieje ze w maju bedzie koniec budowy i nigdy wiecej
 :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

Witaj czemu to tak - nigdy więcej? Aż tak źle było?

----------


## Amelia 2

W niedzielę odwiedziłam moją działeczkę w ROD i pod śniegiem znalazłam wiosnę  :Lol:  zakwitły 2 przebiśniegi, drobny bratek i stokrotka! Zdjątka dołączę w wolnej chwili bo szef coś dzisiaj nie w sosie  :Wink2: 



 a krecia gadzina już zaczęła fedrowanie  :Mad:

----------


## gkrzyszt

No dawno mnie tu nie było ,to prawda ,ale zeby tak chłopów wymiotło :o

----------


## tomek1950

> No dawno mnie tu nie było ,to prawda ,ale zeby tak chłopów wymiotło


Komtur mazurski jest kobietą?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## tomek1950

"Kopernik też była kobietą!"

A Rasputin?  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Ale one za stare do tej grupy som   :Wink2:

----------


## ellisa

czemu mam dosc?bo pieniadze duze płacisz wykonawcom a robota na odwal zrobiona

----------


## Gosiek33

To przykro   :Confused:   Różne prace budowlańców widzi się na tym forum, niektóre straszne fuszerki. Widać, że i Ciebie dotknęła podobna sytuacja   :Roll:

----------


## Amelia 2

No i gdzie te chłopy  :Roll:  Myślałam że nasze pokolenie, wychowane na PRL-owskich goździkach, akademiach w szkołach będzie pamiętać o kobitkowym święcie, a okazuje się ża jak chcemy życzenia to same musimy sobie składać    :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry: 
Nie to, żebym się dopominała, to tylko tak z przyzwyczajenia  :Wink2:

----------


## Gosiek33

Amelko chyba wszyscy zmęczeni brakiem wiosny   :Wink2:  

a dla Ciebie konferencje bardzo proszę



pyszne gruszki. Niestety budując dom musiałam je wykarczować, jak wiele innych niestety   :cry:

----------


## Amelia 2

Jestem pełna podziwu dla Twojej pasji fotograficznej, jaki temat się poruszy to Ty bach - zdjątko  :ohmy:  A szczególnie super jest to z ogladającymi się yorkoszczeniaczkami  :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Bo bardzo lubię fotografię   :Lol:   a psich zdjęć i filmów mam multum   :big tongue:   :oops:

----------


## ellisa

chłopy mowia ze dzien kobiet ti swieto komunistyczne,a walentynki to nie nasze,i nic z tych zyczen ,ani w lutym ,ani w marcu heheheh  :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

Sprzeciw!   :Mad:  Święto nazywa się MIĘDZYNARODOWY Dzień Kobiet! Mój Wielki Brat zza oceanu mówi,że u nich też się obchodzi, a to przecież nie komuna  :Roll:

----------


## Gosiek33

No tak ale pokoleniu pamiętającemu kwiatek kwitowany podpisem + pościel np.   :Confused:   wręczane obowiązkowo w jakiej wspólnej sali + występ orkiestry   :cool:  to bardzo źle się kojarzy. 
Teraz demokracja nastała i nie ma przymusu  :Roll:   I nic to, że to święto międzynarodowe, nakazem można wszystko obrzydzić   :Roll: 
I wiem z mojego doświadczenia że alergicznie na różne dni ,,odgórnie" narzucane częściej reagują mężczyźni   :cool:  Choć życzenia w dniu mężczyzn łykają z przyjemnością

----------


## Amelia 2

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

Zawstydziłyśmy chyba Panów, my tylko tak żartowałyśmy  :Lol:   nie obrażajcie się   :Wink2:   napiszcie coś, bo umrze nasz wątek  :ohmy:

----------


## andre59

Witam serdecznie,
niedawno opuściłem klub czterdziestolatków i rad bym przystąpić do Waszego  :big grin:  
Przyjmiecie pomimo, że ja właściwie już  wybudowany ?  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> Witam serdecznie,
> niedawno opuściłem klub czterdziestolatków i rad bym przystąpić do Waszego  
> Przyjmiecie pomimo, że ja właściwie już  wybudowany ?


Masz Andre jakieś wątpliwości czy Cię przyjmiemy?   :big grin:  
Niedługo zajmiesz moje miejsce, bo będę musiał Was opuścić.Ale chętnie posłucham jak grasz przez jakiś czas.
Ja już też kończę remont, ale nie zamierzam opuszczać FM. 
Pozdrawiam
.

----------


## Sloneczko

Czy to znaczy, że ja jestem tu nielegalnie?  :wink:

----------


## Gosiek33

a co ktoś zaglądać nam będzie w metryki    :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## Gosiek33

właśnie wróciłam z kina - Grand Torino z Clintem  - a teraz sobie słucham muzyyyyyyyyyyki    :Lol:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koIEn...eature=related

----------


## andre59

Baby to jednak mają dar przekonywania  :Wink2:  
Znajoma jeszcze z czasów licealnych "zaciągnęła" mnie dzisiaj na próbę chóru Regionalnego Towarzystwa Muzycznego. Głosów męskich jak na lekarstwo... za to sopranów i altów ho,ho  :big grin:  
I co ja biedny baryton mam zrobić ?  :Wink2:  
Tam albo basy, albo tenory, a w zasadzie jedni i drudzy  :big grin:

----------


## Amelia 2

Z okazji Wielkiej Nocy
- miłości mocy.
Jajka smacznego,
tyłeczka mokrego.
Smacznej babeczki,
dwa litry wódeczki.
Słodkiego baranka,
imprezy do ranka.

----------


## lila123

Kochani, wszystkim 50 ... życzę oby domeczki swoje jak najprędzej skończyli, coby jak najdłużej sie nimi cieszyć. Wesołego Alleluja.

Ponadto spieszę donieść że, podpisałam umowę przedwstępną na kupno działeczki - wymarzonej, malusie toto niestety ( 408 m ) i  upatrzony domek się nie zmieści ale i tak bardzo się cieszę. A projekt zmienię, a co, jak szaleć , to szaleć.  :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33



----------


## lila123

J.w. PT Luanda - mały domek, tani w budowie i eksploatacji. Chciałabym w przyszłości adaptować poddasze ale nie wiem czy jest to możliwe. Co sądzicie?

----------


## Gosiek33

> Jestem, jestem.  Wprawdzie tylko remontuję, ale staram sie udzielać. 
> Jabłonki własne są, winorośle rosna, a będzie w tym roku sporo więcej - taka prawdziwa winnica na południowym stoku... 
> Wykańczają mnie prace wykończeniowe.
> Jednak byle do przodu. 
> Pozdrawiam młodzież.   
> T.


Tomku jesteś, pamiętaj i wracaj na nas

----------


## retrofood

cosik pusto się tu robi... i słoneczka dziś nie ma... trzeci dzień leje... ziąb...
a mnie suszy jakby lato już było...

----------


## labas1

> cosik pusto się tu robi... i słoneczka dziś nie ma... trzeci dzień leje... ziąb...
> a mnie suszy jakby lato już było...


Dawaj do mnie, też suszy.

----------


## jamles

od dzisiaj jestem pełnoprawny do zasiadania w klubie   :cool:  

wpisowe dla usychających   :Lol:

----------


## Gosiek33

Tomku tu też ciebie szukam   :Wink2:

----------


## Amelia 2



----------


## stefan_1961

Lista klubowiczów zamknięta? Jeśli nie, to aplikuję o przyjęcie (do "50" brak mi jedynie 1 roczeka z haczykiem)...

----------


## wojtek50

Witamy w klubie .

----------


## kp47

Witam. Mimo swoich lat zdecydowałem, że resztę swojego życia chcem spędzić na swoim. Dom, ogród, psy to moje życie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## andre59

Od dzisiaj już 51  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam klubowiczów  :big grin:

----------


## Amelia 2

Chyba nas w tym wątku obrażają   :ohmy:   :Evil:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/drogi-dom...t182362-60.htm
Piczman
NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD ENERGOOSZCZĘDZANIA


Dołączył: 19 Lut 2008
Posty: 2843
Skąd: Leżajsk
 Wysłany: Sro, 10 Marzec 2010 10:20    Temat postu:    
elunia13 ile masz lat ? 

Nie znam ani jednego 50-latka który nie klnie na schody w swoim wymarzonym domku ! 
Nie mów "chop" póki nie przeskoczysz bo Życia nie przewidzisz ,,,
_________________
Dom

----------


## andre59

> Lista klubowiczów zamknięta? Jeśli nie, to aplikuję o przyjęcie (do "50" brak mi jedynie 1 roczeka z haczykiem)...


a ten _haczyk_ to wiela sobie liczy?  :Wink2:  
Witamy w klubie, znaczy w przedsionku.... narazie  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

> Chyba nas w tym wątku obrażają    http://forum.muratordom.pl/drogi-dom...t182362-60.htm
> Piczman
> NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD ENERGOOSZCZĘDZANIA
> 
> 
> Dołączył: 19 Lut 2008
> Posty: 2843
> Skąd: Leżajsk
>  Wysłany: Sro, 10 Marzec 2010 10:20    Temat postu:    
> ...







Po prostu mało doświadczony  :Roll:   i siedzący ciągle za biurkiem - a to bardzo szkodliwe dla nóg, kręgosłupa i takich tam innych części  :Wink2:  

Znam dzieciaki, którym trudno po schodach chodzić   :cool:   i _starców_ po pięćdziesiątce, którzy wybierają schody zamiast windy 

i nie ma to związku z wiekiem   :cool:

----------


## Amelia 2

Gdzie się wszyscy podziali????

----------


## jamles

idą do kompa po schodach

gdyby nie problemy ze zdrowiem to Komtur już by 
klub sześćdziesiąt plus założył

----------


## Gagata

Niewykluczone, że załozymy za Niego taki klub (byłby Honorowym Członkiem) bo mój Romek1950 juz się nadaje. Tylko na razie nie budujemy. Skończyliśmy remont 
(w skali budowy albo dwóch  :wink: ) i nie wiemy co będzie dalej.... Budowa? kolejny remont? Na razie jest SYTUACJA (psia jej mać) GOSPODARCZA... wrrrrrrr....

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! No i ja w końcu mogę zapisać się do klubu "50". Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę kolejnego udanego roku na budowie i nie tylko!

----------


## jola_krzysiek

> Witam! No i ja w końcu mogę zapisać się do klubu "50".


No proszę. Brzmi jakbyś się autentycznie radowała z tego powodu! U mnie Rubikon też przekroczony, całkiem niedawno. Budowa też zakończona i chęci, mimo młodego wieku, na następną brak. 
Obowiązuje wpisowe?


Pozdrawiam, Krzysiek.

----------


## ziuta62



----------


## ziuta62

Cieszę się bo babcią zostałam niedawno i mam dla kogo budować. A kto wnusia na nartach nauczy jeżdzić. Taką działkę wybrałam, że stok nie potrzebny. pod domem się bedzie uczył. Wpisowe jest.Pozdrawiam!

----------


## jamles

te wpisowe za powrót do zdrowia dobrej duszy tego kluba trzeba wypić
Tomek1950

----------


## jola_krzysiek

Na taką intencyję wielokrotnie skonsumowałem już co szlachetniejsze trunki. Wszyscy, którzy są na FM nieco dłużej, darzą sympatią i szacunkiem Komtura. Postać nietuzinkowa, potrafiąca zintegrować społecznośc forum nawet gdy nie pisze postów, lecz leży i cierpi. Czekamy z nadzieją!

Prawdziwe życie zaczyna się po pięćdziesiątce (i wcale nie chodzi o pojemność kieliszeczka  :no: ). Ku przestrodze posłuchajcie - ostatni dzwonek:

----------


## ludwik_13

Czy mogę się zapisać do klubu? Ja wprawdzie dopiero 48+, ale małżonek już 50 ++ i lata dzień średnia wyjdzie. Poza tym przeczytałam cały wątek, wzruszając się przy niektórych wpisach. TO chyba mogę, co????

----------


## jamles

> Czy mogę się zapisać do klubu? ....


  :yes: 
ale tylko dzięki mężowi i za przeczytanie całości  :wink:

----------


## ludwik_13

Witam, nadrobię wiek szybciej pewnie niżbym chciała. Dziś w kolejce podmiejskiej młody człowiek, który siedział i czytał książkę , zerknął do góry i ustąpił mi miejsca. Szkoda, bo lekturę miał ciekawą i stojąc nad nim mogłabym zerkać mu przez ramię a tak to kicha. Głupio mi się zrobiło, starość albo co. Małżonek twierdzi, że młodzieniec po prostu db. wychowany. 
Nasza budowa to poszukiwanie miejsca na ziemi. Wreszcie swojego. Dzieci dorosłe, jeszcze studiują i żyją w wielkim mieście, chwaląc sobie jego uroki i możliwość korzystania z wielkomiejskich atrakcji. Możliwość przyjazdu do starych na wieś będzie mam nadzieję alternatywą - raz na jakiś czas. W przeciwieństwie do większości uczestników nie budujemy własnoręcznie, bo nie umiemy tego robić. Tzn. ja umiem i lubię malować, lakierować itp. już fugi kładę z mniejszą pewnością a Małż. zrobi więcej, ale potrzebuje mistrza.. Do tego nie za bardzo mamy czas. Więc staramy się zarabiać pieniążki, żeby było z czego spłacać kredyt  (bank uwierzył, że dożyjemy 75 lat!!!). Ogród za to w 100 % mój.Teraz już tylko , aby do wiosny. Załamałam się dziś po powrocie do domu - w salonie było 11 stopni ( a rano dokładałam do pieca na full). Dobrze, że to ostania zima w tym domku.

----------


## jamles

> .... Małżonek twierdzi, że młodzieniec po prostu db. wychowany......


 mój znajomy powiedziałby, że goopi, jak się teraz w autobusie nie nasiedzi to na starość mu nie ustąpią  :wink: 
a Ty dałaś rady podczytywać bez okularów  :roll eyes:  :ohmy:

----------


## Majka

> mój znajomy powiedziałby, że goopi, jak się teraz w autobusie nie nasiedzi to na starość mu nie ustąpią 
> a Ty dałaś rady podczytywać bez okularów


no co? pewnie dalekowidz.  :smile:

----------


## ludwik_13

Krótkowidz, ale w okularach. Jakoś widziałam. Do czytania okularki zdejmuję. Przeszkadzają jakoś albo co.

----------


## ludwik_13

Jednak latka lecą i kondycja nie ta. Po kilku dniach walki z elektryką ( a  ja ułożyłam tylko kilka kabli) nie mogłam spać dwie noce, bo drętwiały mi dłonie. Już jest lepiej i chodzę do pracy , żeby odpocząć.

----------


## Amelia 2

> chodzę do pracy , żeby odpocząć.


też tak mam :big grin: 
od 2 miesięcy biorę na gnatki artre-coś-tam i zdecydowanie mi lepiej! Cały weekend pracowałam w ogrodzie schylając się i kucając przy pieleniu i nic mnie nie boli  :wink:

----------


## jola_krzysiek

> (...)i nic mnie nie boli


A mnie powtarzają: _jak boli to znaczy, że żyjesz._ Rzuć to artre coś tam!

----------


## jamles

> Witam, Kochani. Prosimy o przyjęcie ....


 w tym wieku to już nie ma czasu na czekanie, więc jesteście przyjęci  :yes:

----------


## jola_krzysiek

> Witam (...) dążę do zbudowania domku, tym razem chyba będzie już ostatnim.


Brrr... zabrzmiało jakby miał to być grobowiec! :sick:

----------


## MarynaM

Dybry wieczór....  :smile:  
Ja tu całkiem bez uprawnień
...lecz  temacik zapuściłam KLIK
Pamiętacie to to cudo (pikantnie....lub mniej)?

ZapraszaM

----------


## cyprinus

Kurcze, wątek z 2006. Zygmor zaprasza seniorów. Aż się zacząłem zżymać. Mam 53. Nie czuję się, ani nie wyglądam na seniora. Dziewięć miesięcy temu urodził mi się syn. Mogliśmy sobie pozwolić, bo żona (druga) 15 lat młodsza. Buduję już drugi dom, poprzedni w latach 2001/02, już sprzedany. Tym razem Jaskółka - dom bez schodów. 
Pozdrawiam rześkich 50+.

----------


## Gosiek33

:big grin:  Witaj młodzieniaszku... i gratulacje  :yes:

----------


## cyprinus

Dzięki. Wiek to z pewnością sprawa związana z kalendarzem, ale również stan ducha. W pracy koledzy (niektórzy w wieku moich córek z I małżeństwa) stwierdzili, że wizerunkowo jestem najmłodszy. Taka rewolucja w życiu, jaką sobie zafundowałem, a niespodziewanie dobrze się skończyła, dała mi kopa do przodu. Warto było podjąć trudną decyzję, niż brnąć w starość z niewłaściwą osobą.

----------


## kloska

A co to tak cicho się zrobiło od dawna? Taki fajny wątek i nikt nie zagląda. To co ja teraz mam podczytywać? Co prawda do klubu się nie zapisałam bo wypada pobyć trochę w poczekalni. Jeszcze pomyślę, może sama się zaproszę skoro i tak nikogo nie ma?
Też się chyba buduję. Właściwie to sama nie wiem bo SSO mojego W-49.12 już dość długo stoi ...., no właśnie stoi. Kto wie, może na 50-tkę zrobimy sobie z mężem prezent i skończymy budowę? :yes: (Jesteśmy z jednego roku 48+).
Zaglądajcie tu czasem klubiwicze i nie tylko w końcu co macie innego do roboty :Lol:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Amelia 2

> w końcu co macie innego do roboty


Pracujemy! wiek emerytalny nam podnieśli to nie ma czasu na głupoty, tyrać trzeba  :mad:

----------


## Gosiek33

> Pracujemy! wiek emerytalny nam podnieśli to nie ma czasu na głupoty, tyrać trzeba



właśnie tak  :yes:   :wink:

----------


## kloska

..

----------


## Gosiek33

:rotfl:

----------

